# LP Christmas Cookies with Babalou 12/18-12/31



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Lace Party!

Just a little note for newcomers...the Lace Party formed itself from a group learning lace knitting in a workshop with Dragonflylace here on Knitting Paradise. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project, sometimes working on our endless supply of WIPs. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting...but we have eclectic tastes, so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes, etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to lace though.

Some of the originals are still around and others have joined in. Everyone is welcome. You don't have to be working on what we are or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share and discuss our mutual interests.

I took Toni's advice to do a two week stint with Christmas/Holiday cookies. I'll start with a family favorite and hope that some of you will add your favorites, too.

The following recipe has probably been made by many but it has been our family favorite for several generations. The "true" family favorite is made with black walnuts, but my DH, daughter and daughter-in-law think these are the best cookies ever when made with pecans. They are a little like shortbread or a Mexican wedding cookie. Even my DIL's mother in the UK hopes to get some every year. This year I made 9 dozen in one day and gave a dozen to my best friend, saved two dozen for my DH, and the rest are with my daughter and DIL, possibly with quite a few going to the family in the UK. Here's the recipe:

Black Walnut or Pecan Balls

1/2 c. shortening
1/3 c. butter
1/4 c. powdered sugar
1 tsp vanilla
2 T cream or 1.5 T evaporated milk or 1 T milk
2 cups flour
1 tsp soda
2 cups finely chopped black walnuts or pecans

- Cream the shortening and butter
- Add powdered sugar and cream until light
- Add vanilla and cream or milk
- Add flour, soda and nuts and mix well 
- Shape into balls about 1-1 1/2" in diameter

Bake at 325 degrees F for 30 minutes or until toasty looking

Allow to cool completely

Roll twice in powdered sugar

These keep for a long time and freeze well


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

ooh, cookie recipes for two weeks! I'll go dig up one of my favorites. 

I have a cookie cookbook that is great - all the recipes are for a dozen cookies. No math needed to make only a few cookies.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Barbara, just a clarification - I assume you mean baking soda and not Pepsi? Just asking as I came across a recipe recently that had an unexpected ingredient so would not want to make a wrong assumption with your recipe and wonder why the cookies came out weird, lol.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

We had black walnut trees in the woods when I was growing up. We would run them through the corn sheller to get the husks off. Left them on the ground to dry before cracking. Of course, we got our hands stained.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--wonder if this recipe can be made Paleo. Maybe using coconut oil and coconut or other non-grain flour? And honey instead of sugar?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara, just a clarification - I assume you mean baking soda and not Pepsi? Just asking as I came across a recipe recently that had an unexpected ingredient so would not want to make a wrong assumption with your recipe and wonder why the cookies came out weird, lol.


Oh that's funny. I never thought to put "baking" before soda. Good catch! It was from my mother's handwritten recipe. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--wonder if this recipe can be made Paleo. Maybe using coconut oil and coconut or other non-grain flour? And honey instead of sugar?


Might be worth a try! I made a GF version That comes pretty close to the flavor and I thought was a darned good substitute:

1/2 c butter (trying coconut oil might be worth a try)
1/3 c powdered sugar
1/2 tsp vanilla
3/4 c brown rice flour
2 tbsp tapioca starch
1/8 tsp salt
1/4 c chopped pecans

No Pepsi or baking soda! I think the powdered sugar helps to give it the shortbread consistency but honey might work. If you try the coconut oil, let us know. I'm off sugar right now or I would try.


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Love black walnuts!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Judy M said:


> We had black walnut trees in the woods when I was growing up. We would run them through the corn sheller to get the husks off. Left them on the ground to dry before cracking. Of course, we got our hands stained.


Same here, but we would lay them in the drive way to get the shells off. And then have to pick through all the shells to find the nuts before the squirrels did!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--wonder if this recipe can be made Paleo. Maybe using coconut oil and coconut or other non-grain flour? And honey instead of sugar?


In the past I have used applesauce (home made of course) instead of butter/oil. Made it just a bit more moist, but still good. Might be worth a try if you feel like playing around with it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> ooh, cookie recipes for two weeks! I'll go dig up one of my favorites.
> 
> I have a cookie cookbook that is great - all the recipes are for a dozen cookies. No math needed to make only a few cookies.


Mel, looking forward to that! Cuts down on temptation!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara/Janet Lee--good ideas for the substitutes. Have been reading lots of paleo recipes lately and getting an idea for how to make substitutes. Maple syrup is good instead of sugar or honey, too. 

Has anyone tried the Japanese sugar substitute called Lakanto? It is zero calories and is not supposed to spike the blood or affect the brain the way all the other sweeteners do. But it I quite expensive.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello all and this looks like a great start. I have some recipes that have been passed down... maybe I can find them


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Barbara/Janet Lee--good ideas for the substitutes. Have been reading lots of paleo recipes lately and getting an idea for how to make substitutes. Maple syrup is good instead of sugar or honey, too.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Japanese sugar substitute called Lakanto? It is zero calories and is not supposed to spike the blood or affect the brain the way all the other sweeteners do. But it I quite expensive.


That looks funny. My sister's first name is Barbara!

Have not tried or even heard of the sugar substitute. Too many bad experiences from other "fake" sugars, not sure I would want to put my body through it.

Had not thought of using maple syrup. I have some of that I could try. Must remember this.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just the use of honey or brown sugar is not as blood sugar spiking...the darker the brown sugar the better. If concerned about reaction to pigging out on your "quality control" samples...make sure you have cinnamon included into the recipe(s). It will not stop all negative reaction...but you will be able to force yourself to wrap the remaining dough amounts into parchment and/or plastic wrap and store for MUCH later. :sm23:

I'm forcing myself to wait until this coming Wednesday for another grocery shopping trip. 1/2 lb of butter isn't enough to do more than supply breakfast and meal needs as required. At least the chopped nuts, Gheradelli chips, and brown sugar are accounted for...as is the Parchment paper. Also available is some heavy whipping cream...I'm bad and I know it! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

We have about 2 lbs of frozen fish fillets and I'm considering a chowder. Corn, mixed veggies, sweet potatoes are all possible additions. Recipe verification will be done later.<<<G>>>


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love cookies and I am looking forward to recipes. :sm24:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

OK ladies jfyi " Broken cookies have no calories They fall out when the cookies break"
I put this on every one of the cookie platters I make and I make about 14 every holiday. 3 days of baking 18 different kinds of cookies double recipe. Today is the last day and only have the small stuff left choco covered pretzels and graham crackers and a few others. Then I make the platters up tomorrow.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

mama879 said:


> OK ladies jfyi " Broken cookies have no calories They fall out when the cookies break"
> I put this on every one of the cookie platters I make and I make about 14 every holiday. 3 days of baking 18 different kinds of cookies double recipe. Today is the last day and only have the small stuff left choco covered pretzels and graham crackers and a few others. Then I make the platters up tomorrow.


That is funny, Mama (it is Helen, right?). I'm not having any cookies this year. Made some for DH. I'm off sugar for a few weeks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

One year I gifted 2 people B'day gifts of crocheted muffins and offered them as no sugar, no fat, no calorie desserts. They loved them. I did the muffins originally as a display for a cupcake festival. Lots of fun to do and would be a great center piece for a festive occasion.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> One year I gifted 2 people B'day gifts of crocheted muffins and offered them as no sugar, no fat, no calorie desserts. They loved them. I did the muffins originally as a display for a cupcake festival. Lots of fun to do and would be a great center piece for a festive occasion.


Now, those I could have!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Now, those I could have!


And I had you in mind :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone!!! Yesterday was a kitchen/bake day for me. And while I didn't do any cookies, I did make a very large batch of curried almonds and about 6 batches of biscotti. A few years ago, I started making up spiced nuts for sale at the Holiday Fair and have become addicted to the curried almonds which is a good choice for those of us trying to avoid sugar. They are simple to make, fortunately. I usually make then 1 to 2 days before I want to package them -- as for snitching a nut here and there, that starts immediately after removal from the oven. Thought I'd share the general recipe with you. Its a fun one to experiment with and easily and successful multiples if you want to do more nuts. Yesterday I did about 6 cups of raw almonds.

Spice Mix:

1/2 teaspoon of Ground cumin, chili powder, curry powder, garlic salt
1/4 teaspoon of Cayenne pepper, powdered ginger, ground cinnamon
2 tablespoons Olive oil (I use about 4 teaspoons rather than the full amount)

Nuts:

2 cups whole raw almonds or pecans (I've never tried with pecans -- just love the sturdiness of almonds)

Optional:

1 tablespoon coarse (Kosher or sea) salt


1. Preheat oven to 325-degrees (F). In a bowl mix, spices and set aside. Heat oil in a non-stick skillet over low heat. Add spice mixture & stir well. Simmer spices for 3-4 minutes to mellow the flavors (when the aroma is rich -- this is similar to making a curry).

2. Place nuts in a bowl. Scrape the spice mixture onto the nuts and toss well. Spread nuts in a single layer on a baking sheet. Bake for 15 minutes (equivalent to roasting the nuts). Remove from oven. Using a rubber spatula toss nuts with spices and oil on the bottom of the pan. Let rest for 2 hours in cool place.  Store in airtight jars.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! Yesterday was a kitchen/bake day for me. And while I didn't do any cookies, I did make a very large batch of curried almonds and about 6 batches of biscotti. A few years ago, I started making up spiced nuts for sale at the Holiday Fair and have become addicted to the curried almonds which is a good choice for those of us trying to avoid sugar. They are simple to make, fortunately. I usually make then 1 to 2 days before I want to package them -- as for snitching a nut here and there, that starts immediately after removal from the oven. Thought I'd share the general recipe with you. Its a fun one to experiment with and easily and successful multiples if you want to do more nuts. Yesterday I did about 6 cups of raw almonds.
> 
> Spice Mix:
> 
> ...


Ooh, these sound good and something I might even consider making.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And I had you in mind :sm02:


????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! Yesterday was a kitchen/bake day for me. And while I didn't do any cookies, I did make a very large batch of curried almonds and about 6 batches of biscotti. A few years ago, I started making up spiced nuts for sale at the Holiday Fair and have become addicted to the curried almonds which is a good choice for those of us trying to avoid sugar. They are simple to make, fortunately. I usually make then 1 to 2 days before I want to package them -- as for snitching a nut here and there, that starts immediately after removal from the oven. Thought I'd share the general recipe with you. Its a fun one to experiment with and easily and successful multiples if you want to do more nuts. Yesterday I did about 6 cups of raw almonds.
> 
> Spice Mix:
> 
> ...


I'd have to grind the whole lot- but sounds very tempting


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd have to grind the whole lot- but sounds very tempting


You know Julie -- that sounds delicious. I'm my way out right now, but maybe tonight I'll take a few nuts and give it a whirl in the food processor. Will let you know. Doesn't that sound good on a crisp toast or a seedy cracker.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok, it isn't a cookie but I finished my shawl and blocked it last night. The paid pattern is on Ravelry, Rocks in the Riverbed by Petra Neumann. I used yarn I bought in Hawaii in Feb, so technically I bought and used yarn in the same year. It was purchased for a different shawl that I ended up not liking. I would have preferred brighter "rocks" but I think it is ok. This is a swing knitting pattern using German short rows. Pretty easy once you figure out the pattern. Here are some pics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> You know Julie -- that sounds delicious. I'm my way out right now, but maybe tonight I'll take a few nuts and give it a whirl in the food processor. Will let you know. Doesn't that sound good on a crisp toast or a seedy cracker.


It does sound scrumptious- I adore Almond anything, but my next lot I must store in the freezer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Ok, it isn't a cookie but I finished my shawl and blocked it last night. The paid pattern is on Ravelry, Rocks in the Riverbed by Petra Neumann. I used yarn I bought in Hawaii in Feb, so technically I bought and used yarn in the same year. It was purchased for a different shawl that I ended up not liking. I would have preferred brighter "rocks" but I think it is ok. This is a swing knitting pattern using German short rows. Pretty easy once you figure out the pattern. Here are some pics.


You can see a similarity to the Dreambird shawls- but it looks a lot easier, I suspect. I like it Barbara!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Ok, it isn't a cookie but I finished my shawl and blocked it last night. The paid pattern is on Ravelry, Rocks in the Riverbed by Petra Neumann. I used yarn I bought in Hawaii in Feb, so technically I bought and used yarn in the same year. It was purchased for a different shawl that I ended up not liking. I would have preferred brighter "rocks" but I think it is ok. This is a swing knitting pattern using German short rows. Pretty easy once you figure out the pattern. Here are some pics.


Oh, I like that, Barbara. nice work. :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You can see a similarity to the Dreambird shawls- but it looks a lot easier, I suspect. I like it Barbara!


Thank you, Julie I have never done a dream bird. I think all the feathers intimidate me.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Oh, I like that, Barbara. nice work. :sm24:


Thank you, Linda.

And those almonds look great, DeEtta!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Ok, it isn't a cookie but I finished my shawl and blocked it last night. The paid pattern is on Ravelry, Rocks in the Riverbed by Petra Neumann. I used yarn I bought in Hawaii in Feb, so technically I bought and used yarn in the same year. It was purchased for a different shawl that I ended up not liking. I would have preferred brighter "rocks" but I think it is ok. This is a swing knitting pattern using German short rows. Pretty easy once you figure out the pattern. Here are some pics.


This is beautiful Barbara. Love Swing knitting and like German Short Row technique, too. Both are pretty easy and free flowing for lots of creativity.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> This is beautiful Barbara. Love Swing knitting and like German Short Row technique, too. Both are pretty easy and free flowing for lots of creativity.


Thank you, Tanya. We are going out for a dinner Christmas celebration with out closest friends tonight, and I was practically cramping my hands yesterday trying to finish it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is today's recipe from my mother. These are like candy and I used to absolutely love them.

Chocolate Nut Bars

Mix together:
1 box yellow cake mix
1 cup peanut butter
1/2 cup melted butter
2 eggs

Press 1/3 of this mixture into a 13" x 9" ungreased pan.

Heat over medium heat until melted:

1 cup chocolate bits/chips/morsels
14 oz can condensed milk (Mom used Eaglebrand)
2 tbsp butter

Remove from heat and stir in 1 box of Betty Crocker butter pecan frosting mix. The last time I made this I couldn't find a box of frosting mix and used the ready made in a can.

Spread over crumb crust.

Crumble remaining cake batter over the top.

Bake at 350 degrees F for 20-25 minutes until brown.

Slice in bite size morsels.

They are extremely decadent and not at all healthy. But, you probably figured that out from the ingredients!


----------



## Hey You (Aug 1, 2016)

Thank you, thank you, thank you Babalou and Belle1! Your recipes have been added to my collection. I currently have 2 pounds of butter and 1 pound of cream cheese softening on my kitchen counter......IT'S COOKIE DAY


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey You said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you Babalou and Belle1! Your recipes have been added to my collection. I currently have 2 pounds of butter and 1 pound of cream cheese softening on my kitchen counter......IT'S COOKIE DAY


Welcome, Hey You, let us know how they turn out.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the recipes DeEtta and Barbara.

And a lovey shawl Barbara. So nice to have an FO 

I purchased two additional skeins of the yarn I am using for Gerda. The estimated yardage was way off, or my gauge is off because am only at the beginning of clue 4 and the final clue (#5) is a knitted on border. Several others in the MKAL bound off early. Not sure about the test knitters, they assured us the yardage was correct. The pattern states 600 to 1400 yards, and I have used almost 1300 so far. But either way, it is going to be huge! It is a pretty pattern, knit in the round.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the recipes DeEtta and Barbara.
> 
> And a lovey shawl Barbara. So nice to have an FO
> 
> I purchased two additional skeins of the yarn I am using for Gerda. The estimated yardage was way off, or my gauge is off because am only at the beginning of clue 4 and the final clue (#5) is a knitted on border. Several others in the MKAL bound off early. Not sure about the test knitters, they assured us the yardage was correct. The pattern states 600 to 1400 yards, and I have used almost 1300 so far. But either way, it is going to be huge! It is a pretty pattern, knit in the round.


Thanks, Melanie! That is going to be a big shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Julie I have never done a dream bird. I think all the feathers intimidate me.


I suspect having knit this one, that you would master a dreambird, ok. There is a definite correlation between the pebbles and the feathers.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Barbara, I love your shawl. It looks so nice and warm. I think the colors are great. Thanks so much for taking on these two weeks.

One thing I remember on Christmas day, is getting up and coming down to the kitchen and my mother was just getting pecan tarts out of the oven. They were so very good. Do any of you have any childhood food memories from Christmas?

Thanks all for the yummy cookie recipes. Somewhere I have a gingerbread cookie with cayenne in it. So yummy and warm in the tummy. DH wants me to see if I can make a low carb red velvet cake. I am going to give it a try. Has anyone had any experience in substituting for protein powder. So many low carb recipes have it in and I would sooner do without it.

Waiting impatiently for the yummy yarn to come for my commission. She paid me for the yarn on Fri. So at least the yarn is covered.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, I love your shawl. It looks so nice and warm. I think the colors are great. Thanks so much for taking on these two weeks.
> 
> One thing I remember on Christmas day, is getting up and coming down to the kitchen and my mother was just getting pecan tarts out of the oven. They were so very good. Do any of you have any childhood food memories from Christmas?
> 
> ...


Bev--there are so many Paleo dessert recipes online now that are free. I have also seen several paleo dessert books so you should be able to find something usable. I will send the URL along if one comes in this week. I never saw protein powder in any of the recipes that come my way but lot of coconut flour and almond meal instead of wheat flour.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

mama879 said:


> OK ladies jfyi " Broken cookies have no calories They fall out when the cookies break"
> I put this on every one of the cookie platters I make and I make about 14 every holiday. 3 days of baking 18 different kinds of cookies double recipe. Today is the last day and only have the small stuff left choco covered pretzels and graham crackers and a few others. Then I make the platters up tomorrow.


And if no one sees you eating then those calories don't count either! (I wish)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! Yesterday was a kitchen/bake day for me. And while I didn't do any cookies, I did make a very large batch of curried almonds and about 6 batches of biscotti. A few years ago, I started making up spiced nuts for sale at the Holiday Fair and have become addicted to the curried almonds which is a good choice for those of us trying to avoid sugar. They are simple to make, fortunately. I usually make then 1 to 2 days before I want to package them -- as for snitching a nut here and there, that starts immediately after removal from the oven. Thought I'd share the general recipe with you. Its a fun one to experiment with and easily and successful multiples if you want to do more nuts. Yesterday I did about 6 cups of raw almonds.
> 
> Spice Mix:
> 
> ...


This sounds delicious, but could a person use garlic powder instead of garlic salt? I try to stay away from salt as much as possible. (Just because.)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Ok, it isn't a cookie but I finished my shawl and blocked it last night. The paid pattern is on Ravelry, Rocks in the Riverbed by Petra Neumann. I used yarn I bought in Hawaii in Feb, so technically I bought and used yarn in the same year. It was purchased for a different shawl that I ended up not liking. I would have preferred brighter "rocks" but I think it is ok. This is a swing knitting pattern using German short rows. Pretty easy once you figure out the pattern. Here are some pics.


What a stunning shawl! I might be tempted to try that one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here is today's recipe from my mother. These are like candy and I used to absolutely love them.
> 
> Chocolate Nut Bars
> 
> ...


Another delicious sounding recipe.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This sounds delicious, but could a person use garlic powder instead of garlic salt? I try to stay away from salt as much as possible. (Just because.)


I think salt is all about flavor so why can't it be substituted by garlic or other herbs? It has worked well with plantain bread or crackers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay here is today's paleo recipe link: http://paleorecipeteam.com/sweets/

The book is free but they charge shipping. Some of you may be interested in it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I will have to check out paleo. Thanks.

I made my red velvet cake, using all almond flour instead of almond flour and protein pdr. It didn't rise as much as the original recipe did. But it's not flat either. It may even be good. We'll try it after supper.  I'll let you know. Gary had mentioned the other day, he misses red velvet cake. 

The book looked really good. So I snatched one.  Thanks, Tanya.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful, Barbara :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Okay here is today's paleo recipe link: http://paleorecipeteam.com/sweets/
> 
> The book is free but they charge shipping. Some of you may be interested in it.


That really looks good to me. Tempting.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> This sounds delicious, but could a person use garlic powder instead of garlic salt? I try to stay away from salt as much as possible. (Just because.)


I don't know why not. I never use the Kosher salt in here. In fact, this recipe invites experimentation I think.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Barbara -- love the shawl and the colors that you choose. Wonderful job on that one. I'll bet you look stunning as you go to dinner. Enjoy.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great start, Barbara! Thank you for hosting. :sm24: This is going to be a fun two weeks. :sm02:

The idea of a dozen cookies at a time is a good one, Melanie! :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those curried almonds sound like they would be very good! We love almonds here. :sm02:

Your rocks in the riverbed turned out great, Barbara! Very nice! :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to our Newbies! I love it that the broken cookies don't have calories anymore! :sm24:

I hope you enjoyed your dinner out, Barbara. I can imagine that you looked amazing in your new shawl! 

Bev, I would be interested in your ginger bread (cookie?) recipe. We are going to build them this year for the first time and I have been searching for good recipes. I am very curious about your almond flour red velvet cake, too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, the cake turned out wonderfully. Very tasty. Gary went out for cream cheese as we didn't have any. At least, until after I made the frosting, whereupon I found a package when I put the leftover cream cheese away.  Don't tell Gary. 

Old Fashioned Ginger Cookies-I call them Hot Gingers.  These are not low carb.
1/2 C butter
1 C dark brown sugar, not packed
1/4 C molasses 
1 egg
2 1/4C flour
1/2 t cinnamon
2 T ginger
2 dashes of ground cloves
1/4 t cayenne pepper

Cream butter and brown sugar. Stir in molasses, then egg. In separate bowl mix the flour with spices. Stir dry ingredients into butter/sugar mix.
knead lightly. Chill for 40 min. Roll and cut. Bake at 350 degrees for 10-12 min. These are not hot. The cayenne just warms up the ginger a bit. Feels warm in your tummy.

Red Velvet Cake
1 1/2 C almond flour
1 T cocoa powder
1 t baking soda
1 C sugar substitute. We use Puyre Organic Stevia. And it says to cut the amount used in half. We have found that 1/4 C of the Puyre is all that is needed.
1/2 T salt
Mix all of the above together in a bowl. Mix well making sure there are no lumps in your soda.
Dump into a greased 9x9 pan. Smooth out and make two holes for the oil and vinegar.

In mixing cup, beat 1 egg, 1 T red food coloring and 1t vanilla. Mix. Add water to make a full 1 cup.

In 9x9, put 5T of oil in one hole and 1T apple cider vinegar in the other. Add egg and water mixture all at once and mix by hand with a fork.

When mixed, pop into a 350 degree oven for about 30-35 min. Quite yummy with cream cheese frosting.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Depending on how much you add to the Ginger cookies...do NOT go higher than 1/2 tsp cayenne --> which is about 2 batches.

I love my Ginger snap (I think the difference is whether or not you add the cayenne). You can reduce the amount down to 1/8th teaspoon if you're being polite and serving the cookies to a public function (or some family you know isn't used to spice). I don't mind spicy, but prefer tasty to WOW!

Photo of my 30-60 needle working Cebelia #30 thread (white) is pending. It is more precious than my "practice" piece done with #10 ecru. I'm *finally* earning my commission. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I will have to check out paleo. Thanks.
> 
> I made my red velvet cake, using all almond flour instead of almond flour and protein pdr. It didn't rise as much as the original recipe did. But it's not flat either. It may even be good. We'll try it after supper.  I'll let you know. Gary had mentioned the other day, he misses red velvet cake.
> 
> The book looked really good. So I snatched one.  Thanks, Tanya.


Knew you would be interested in it. I think there are some interesting recipes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That really looks good to me. Tempting.


Definitely some yummy looking stuff. I really do not trust me with desserts so don't make them. I stay with
super simple and safe like plantain breads.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, the cake turned out wonderfully. Very tasty. Gary went out for cream cheese as we didn't have any. At least, until after I made the frosting, whereupon I found a package when I put the leftover cream cheese away.  Don't tell Gary.
> 
> Old Fashioned Ginger Cookies-I call them Hot Gingers.  These are not low carb.
> 1/2 C butter
> ...


Your Red Velvet looks good and easy to do. Think I will save your recipe in case I have any over for a treat. Maybe make it for the DIL/GD. That might be something different for me to do.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I suspect having knit this one, that you would master a dreambird, ok. There is a definite correlation between the pebbles and the feathers.


Maybe someday!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, I love your shawl. It looks so nice and warm. I think the colors are great. Thanks so much for taking on these two weeks.
> 
> One thing I remember on Christmas day, is getting up and coming down to the kitchen and my mother was just getting pecan tarts out of the oven. They were so very good. Do any of you have any childhood food memories from Christmas?
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bev. Glad you got paid for the commissioned project. That gingerbread sounds really good. My dad would always buy Crispy Cream doughnuts so Mom wouldn't have to. cook.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> What a stunning shawl! I might be tempted to try that one.


Thanks, JanetLee. It really isn't hard at all.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Another delicious sounding recipe.


 :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful, Barbara :sm24:


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- love the shawl and the colors that you choose. Wonderful job on that one. I'll bet you look stunning as you go to dinner. Enjoy.


Thank you, DeEtta. I have a deep purple jacket and tank that it looks good with.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Great start, Barbara! Thank you for hosting. :sm24: This is going to be a fun two weeks. :sm02:
> 
> The idea of a dozen cookies at a time is a good one, Melanie! :sm24:


Glad to do it, Toni. And the time is right! And thanks on my shawl. To some it may sound cheesy, but there is a huge casino in Albuquerque called the Sandia Casino and Resort. It is on the Sandia Indian Reservation and is one of the biggest in the country. We decided to go to the restaurant at the top of the resort, have a drink (water for me), and watch the sun set over the Sandia Mountains. The sunrises and sunsets are spectacular this time of year. It is a pretty swanky restaurant, hence for drinks only. The decorations were beautiful. Do you know what a ristra is? If not, it is a long and full string of red chilies and you see them all over NM. Their's were placed on evergreens and had beaded ears of corn. Might be hard to imagine but they were beautiful. Should have taken a picture. Darn!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Well, the cake turned out wonderfully. Very tasty. Gary went out for cream cheese as we didn't have any. At least, until after I made the frosting, whereupon I found a package when I put the leftover cream cheese away.  Don't tell Gary.
> 
> Old Fashioned Ginger Cookies-I call them Hot Gingers.  These are not low carb.
> 1/2 C butter
> ...


Thanks for the recipes, Bev. Love, love, love ginger snaps.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Glad to do it, Toni. And the time is right! And thanks on my shawl. To some it may sound cheesy, but there is a huge casino in Albuquerque called the Sandia Casino and Resort. It is on the Sandia Indian Reservation and is one of the biggest in the country. We decided to go to the restaurant at the top of the resort, have a drink (water for me), and watch the sun set over the Sandia Mountains. The sunrises and sunsets are spectacular this time of year. It is a pretty swanky restaurant, hence for drinks only. The decorations were beautiful. Do you know what a ristra is? If not, it is a long and full string of red chilies and you see them all over NM. Their's were placed on evergreens and had beaded ears of corn. Might be hard to imagine but they were beautiful. Should have taken a picture. Darn!


Sounds like a good evening out. If the casino in on Native land, I hope they are the ones profiting from it. As I recall the western mountain terrain has quite some drama to it with those craggy red rocks and steep heights. Our eastern horizon is filled with lower, softer rolling mountain ranges that are generally more white and grey rock, except when covered with summer greenery. Of course they are geologically much older and weathered down, mellowing with age.

I also recall Mexican markets with the massive arrays of chili peppers strung out according to their length with their gorgeous red coloring. It is an entirely different cuisine that influences the SW eateries. I can imagine a tree in that red and yellow string of local food. Don't people always use local food and plants for seasonal decorations and celebrations?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

You are welcome, Barb. Glad you like them. I am sorry-not really-to say there are only 2 pieces of cake left. It is so yummy and very moist. I think it could have been cooked a little longer, but Gary says not. 

Waiting not too patiently for my yarn to come in.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like a good evening out. If the casino in on Native land, I hope they are the ones profiting from it. As I recall the western mountain terrain has quite some drama to it with those craggy red rocks and steep heights. Our eastern horizon is filled with lower, softer rolling mountain ranges that are generally more white and grey rock, except when covered with summer greenery. Of course they are geologically much older and weathered down, mellowing with age.
> 
> I also recall Mexican markets with the massive arrays of chili peppers strung out according to their length with their gorgeous red coloring. It is an entirely different cuisine that influences the SW eateries. I can imagine a tree in that red and yellow string of local food. Don't people always use local food and plants for seasonal decorations and celebrations?


There is a revenue sharing agreement between the casinos and the state. By the looks of the casino, money was not an issue. There is a golf course and a spa on the premises, too. They have RV parking spaces to encourage those folks in, as well. It is right off an exit from the north-south highway that runs through the state, a prime location.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> There is a revenue sharing agreement between the casinos and the state. By the looks of the casino, money was not an issue. There is a golf course and a spa on the premises, too. They have RV parking spaces to encourage those folks in, as well. It is right off an exit from the north-south highway that runs through the state, a prime location.


Sounds like a typical casino arrangement. The few casinos I have seen pictures of or passed by in driving are all close to major highways, huge properties with mega-parking areas. Monticello Raceway that I pass going to work is like that, for example. Atlantic City is a big todo for gambling gambits and it is an easy weekend from NYC or even upstate where I am. There seems to be a formula that all States follow in one form or another. So much money that the State would never license the operation without getting their share of the bounty. But important that the Native American tribe is part owner. Connecticut has one that was fought over a number of years ago before being allowed. NYS agreed to license 4 casinos a couple of years ago and it was a very big competitive venture that cost 1000's just to get into the competition for the permit.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Today's cookie recipe comes from a cookbook borrowed from a friend called Mignardises Sweet Bites. She suggested the recipe for a wine tasting that would pair well with dark chocolate, and they did not disappoint. They are crisp and crumbly with an intense chocolate flavor from four sources of chocolate.

There will be no recipe tomorrow as we are flying all day. 

Biscuits Tres Chocolat (Very Chocolate Cookies)
Makes about 4 dozen bite sized cookies

1/2 cup all purpose flour
1/2 cup wheat flour
1/4 cup unsweetened Dutch-process cocoa powder
1/2 tsp baking soda
5 oz good quality bittersweet chocolate
1/4 cup roasted cacao nibs
1/2 cup plus 1 Tbsp unsalted butter, at room temperature
1/2 cup (packed) light brown sugar
1/2 tsp fleur de sel or kosher salt (or 1/4 tsp fine sea salt)
1 tsp pure vanilla extract

1. In medium mixing bowl, sift together the flours, cocoa powder and baking soda. Set aside.

2. Melt half the chocolate (2 1/2 oz) in a double boiler or in a heatproof bowl set over a pan of simmering water, stirring from time to time to dissolve. Set aside. Chop the remaining 2 1/2 oz chocolate into chip-size bits, combine with cacao nibs, and set aside.

3. Put the butter in a food processor and process until creamy (you can also do this in a medium mixing bowl with a sturdy spatula). Add the sugar, salt, and vanilla and mix until combined. Add the melted chocolate and mix again.

4. Add the reserved flour mixture and mix until just combined. Transfer the dough into the bowl you used for the flour mix: the next step needs to be done by hand. Fold the chopped chocolate and cacao nibs into the dough, working with a wooden spoon and/or your hands. The dough will be quite thick; don't overmix it.

5. Chill in plastic wrap at least 20 minutes. 

6. Drop by rounded teaspoon onto parchment paper lined baking tray.

7. Bake at 350 degrees F for 10-12 minutes until tops set.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my Barbara, these sound soooooo very good. Going to have to try these with almond flour. Yum! Where are you flying to?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Barbara, you do realize we are all gaining weight just reading these recipes, right?

Keep it up! Sounds delicious.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my Barbara, these sound soooooo very good. Going to have to try these with almond flour. Yum! Where are you flying to?


They are tiny explosions of flavor, Bev. One flour that may work is one called "One for One". But it is expensive. We are flying to Cleveland, Ohio. We have never missed a Christmas with the grandkids. Very excited!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Barbara, you do realize we are all gaining weight just reading these recipes, right?
> 
> Keep it up! Sounds delicious.


They are decadent, aren't they?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Barbara, all your cookie recipes sound very enticing and I am adding them to my list to try! 
Love how your Hawaiin yarn worked for your shawl- beautiful knitting!

I have made my batches of cookies and sent them out. I made butter cookies, peanut, chocolate chips and a walnut one. None of them are gluten free or sugar free! I don't have the recipes with me right now, but I will gather them later today and share. 

Love the " broken cookies have no calories" thought, mama879

Ooh, DeEtta, those almonds sound wonderful too. Another must try.

Bev, your gingerbread cookies with cayenne sound like a very healthy treat. My friend from Sweden makes very delicious ones that are so thin they melt in your mouth- no cayenne though. I don't have any Xmas morning memories since I didn't celebrate Xmas as a child. I do remember the smell of the latkes( potato pancakes) though, that we had for Hannukah. 
Glad you got the money for your yarn for your commissioned knitting. Looking forward to seeing it.

Barbara, what a wonderful evening out. Sounds like a fantastic place. Thanks for the chocolate recipe too! Hope you have safe travels today and enjoy your visit with the grandkids!

I have been doing some mindless knitting on plain socks with patterned yarn, just to keep my hands busy. It feels comforting to just knit away. My parents seem to be doing ok right now and I have set them up with lots of services coming to their home to help them. So I am staying home for now and hoping to see them after the holidays.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, your parents seem to be in a better space. That must be a load of your mind.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoy your visit with the grands Barbara 

Nice to hear your parents are doing well Caryn.

Not much knitting going on here, my goal of finishing A Song in the Air by year's end might not happen, but I will be close.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--missed your post about your parents but so glad to hear things are better. Much less worry and stress for you--important for your own health.

Sounds like you have been busy in the kitchen. For me, I am just watching from a distance. Have finally realized and am accepting how Carbs are really affecting me these days with terrible night cramps so a good motivation to try and discipline myself. 

Finished the gd's bunny this a.m. and the Divine Cloche hat pattern that I dredged up a few days ago. Will post shortly


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I managed to miss your post about your parents, too, Caryn. It is so good to hear things are better for them.

I'm stalling on the baking this year, too. Those treats are just too much of a temptation.

Thank you for all of the recipes! I think Friday, when we bake the shapes for our Gingerbread Houses, we might use your recipe, Bev. :sm02: So far, we have one Hobbit House, one Star Wars themed, and the rest to be determined. :sm02:

Have a great day, all!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Back in my baking days, one of the challenges that always reared its head was what to do with left over egg yolks. Several years ago, I stumbled across a recipe for egg yolk cookies -- really like a sugar cookie but extra rich because they use yolks only. I found that this recipe was wonderfully versatile -- one year, I colored the dough which is naturally a rich yellow, and rolled the various colored bits together to create pinwheel effects. One year, I colored the dough, and just dusted the tops of the cookies with sugar crystals. Actually, it ended up that these were always the last cookies that I made so that I could use up all my egg yolks. Rather than writing out the recipe here is the link to the web site:

http://www.food.com/recipe/egg-yolk-cookies-63803?photo=372563

With experience I found that I usually did a 50%/50% mix of butter and shortening. I particularly liked the mixture of using both lemon and orange extract -- it adds a fresh accent to the rich cookies. I also found that the cookie dough could easily be made in advance and frozen. The year that I did the pinwheels, I made it up several weeks in advance and then just sliced and baked just before our holiday sale. The cookies also froze well after baking. As I said earlier, a good, all around versatile recipe.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm with Toni. If these sugary things are not here, they cannot be eaten. Why be so painfully tempted. Actually I just made plantain bread which is in the oven. It has no sugar in it at all and the recipe had no flour either altho I did add a couple Tbs of coconut flour and sprinkled the flat bread with ground cumin. If I had some nutmeg or ground cinnamon might have done that. The bread lends itself to many kinds of added flavors.

2 green plantains
1.5-2 Tbs coconut oil
1/2-1 tsp baking soda (or not)
1/2 tsp celtic sea salt
2 eggs

Throw wet ingredients into blender of food processor. When blended add plantain a few at a time.
Add salt and soda and blend until it becomes a smooth batter.

Line a baking tray with parchment paper and pour batter onto tray. Spread out evenly to about 1/2" thick.

Bake at 350*F until dry internally. It can take a bit longer to bake. 

Let cool and cut into small serving size pieces. When hot butter is delicious on these. I also top with avocado/guacamole or
tahini. It is good with cheeeses or anything else you would use for a cracker.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I'm with Toni. If these sugary things are not here, they cannot be eaten. Why be so painfully tempted. Actually I just made plantain bread which is in the oven. It has no sugar in it at all and the recipe had no flour either altho I did add a couple Tbs of coconut flour and sprinkled the flat bread with ground cumin. If I had some nutmeg or ground cinnamon might have done that. The bread lends itself to many kinds of added flavors.
> 
> 2 green plantains
> 1.5-2 Tbs coconut oil
> ...


That sounds really good, Tanya. But I can't ever remember seeing Plantains in the one and only grocery store in town. If I go to a "big city", I'll keep my eyes open and get a few and try this. Thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> That sounds really good, Tanya. But I can't ever remember seeing Plantains in the one and only grocery store in town. If I go to a "big city", I'll keep my eyes open and get a few and try this. Thanks.


I just put "plantains" in search and am still a bit confused. Okay, I understand they are like bananas, but not really. I don't know if I have ever seen them in stores. More research needed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, your parents seem to be in a better space. That must be a load of your mind.


I agree!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I just put "plantains" in search and am still a bit confused. Okay, I understand they are like bananas, but not really. I don't know if I have ever seen them in stores. More research needed!


I think they are one and the same thing, the only difference being that the average Plantain is shorter and often fatter than the bananas grown for market.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, so much, DeEtta, for the egg yolk recipe, I will have some left over from the Almond Macaroon topping for my Tarte de Noel that I will be making. If anyone is interested I could write out the recipe, although it is not a cookie!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I just put "plantains" in search and am still a bit confused. Okay, I understand they are like bananas, but not really. I don't know if I have ever seen them in stores. More research needed!


Living in south Florida plantains are quite common. Best when sauteed with butter (or oil) and brown sugar  Known as maduros, or sweet plantains. Yummy. Common side dish at Cuban restaurants.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, so much, DeEtta, for the egg yolk recipe, I will have some left over from the Almond Macaroon topping for my Tarte de Noel that I will be making. If anyone is interested I could write out the recipe, although it is not a cookie!


That sounds really good, Julie! I would love the recipe. :sm02:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those Plantain recipes sound really good. Thank you, Tanya, for sharing yours, and for the frying idea, Melanie. :sm24:

I wish we could try them. One of my DDs and I have a reaction to bananas. :sm03: (We used to *love* banana bread, until we figured out what we were reacting to.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That sounds really good, Julie! I would love the recipe. :sm02:


Toni, it is basically just a shortcrust base in a pie dish (according to your dietary restrictions) filled with the Fruit Mincemeat- I think it was Ann that gave us her recipe a week or so ago- and topped with a Macaroon mix:
2 egg whites
100g castor sugar
75-80 g Almond meal (or you can blanch whole Almonds, dry them and grind them- a food processor or blender works)
1 tspn Vanilla Extract
1 tspn Rice Flour

whip egg whites stiffly in a clean bowl (no fat or egg yolk is rather vital)
stir sugar together with the rice flour and Almond meal
carefully stir into the egg whites along with the Vanilla Essence

carefully transfer to top the mincemeat- looks good if you have a forcing bag and a fancy nozzle- I don't so just plonk it on in spoonfuls.
It is good if you have tin pie dish with a removable base, but not essential.
Bake at 400*F for 10 minutes, reduce oven temperature to 350*F and continue to bake until the Macaroon topping is a nice even brown- approximately another half hour.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Toni, it is basically just a shortcrust base in a pie dish (according to your dietary restrictions) filled with the Fruit Mincemeat- I think it was Ann that gave us her recipe a week or so ago- and topped with a Macaroon mix:
> 2 egg whites
> 100g castor sugar
> 75-80 g Almond meal (or you can blanch whole Almonds, dry them and grind them- a food processor or blender works)
> ...


Yum, Yum. I can certainly tell that I did not do much Holiday baking -- I have this itch.......... Thanks Julie.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks all for your thoughts re: my parents. It really is somewhat of a relief for now. 
Thanks DeEtta for the egg yolk cookie recipe- great idea. 

Tanya, that plantain recipe sounds interesting. I have had plantain when I lived in Fl. As Melanie said, it was quite a common food served in Cuban restaurants. 
I don't think I've seen them here, but then again I haven't really looked. 

Julie, your tart sounds yummy too. I forget what mincemeat is again, though. 

Here is the recipe for my Nutty, Nutty Walnut Drops:
1/3 cup butter
1/3 cup maple syrup 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4 tsp finely grated lemon rind
1 cup whole wheat flower
2 tablespoons wheat germ
2 cups chopped walnuts
1 tablespoon buttermilk
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
Melt butter and maple syrup over low heat. 
Add vanilla and lemon rind. 
Combine flour and wheat germ. 
Mix buttermilk and baking soda in a cup. 
Add butter mixture and buttermilk to flour mixture. Stir until just combined. 
Drop by teaspoon onto baking sheets. 
Place in a 325 degree oven for 12-15 minutes. 

I finished my easy socks too. Here's a picture.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Caryn, thanks for the recipe and nice socks, very happy colors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yum, Yum. I can certainly tell that I did not do much Holiday baking -- I have this itch.......... Thanks Julie.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks all for your thoughts re: my parents. It really is somewhat of a relief for now.
> Thanks DeEtta for the egg yolk cookie recipe- great idea.
> 
> Tanya, that plantain recipe sounds interesting. I have had plantain when I lived in Fl. As Melanie said, it was quite a common food served in Cuban restaurants.
> ...


I'll have to look out my recipe, Caryn- it is basically raisins, currants and sultanas with citrus peel and grated or chopped apple- but I will give you the quantities later.

ps., the socks look great.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks all for your thoughts re: my parents. It really is somewhat of a relief for now.
> Thanks DeEtta for the egg yolk cookie recipe- great idea.
> 
> Tanya, that plantain recipe sounds interesting. I have had plantain when I lived in Fl. As Melanie said, it was quite a common food served in Cuban restaurants.
> ...


Caryn -- this sounds good. I can't eat walnuts, but it looks like pecans would be a good substitute. Pecan/maple with a touch of lemon -- that should go together very well. May just have to try this one too. Thanks. Also, great socks. Its been awhile since I've done a pair, but just can't get excited about taking that one right now.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Caryn, thanks for the recipe and nice socks, very happy colors.


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, great socks!! Those walnut drops sound great!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the recipes, Julie and Caryn. They all sound yummy!

Caryn, your socks turned out great!

I have gotten a few more rows done on the Japanese piece. The flower sections are next. :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Love the socks, Caryn. Great yarn :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> That sounds really good, Tanya. But I can't ever remember seeing Plantains in the one and only grocery store in town. If I go to a "big city", I'll keep my eyes open and get a few and try this. Thanks.


That is too bad DeEtta. I live in a small rural town/county but we have a large Latino population in both my town and the county so all the grocery stores and especially the little bodegas carry plantains and other goodies for Latin style cuisines. Even my HFS recently brought in organic plantains that I saw for the first time this month. Hope you can find some of these wonderful goodies. FYI, they are considered Paleo with low carb index and there are oodles of recipes online for making all kinds of goodies. If used green, which is how I like them in this bread, they give a bread like texture and taste. But if used very ripe (yellow) they can be very sweet. There are recipes for making pudding like desserts with the yellow ones. So a pretty versatile veggie. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I just put "plantains" in search and am still a bit confused. Okay, I understand they are like bananas, but not really. I don't know if I have ever seen them in stores. More research needed!


What is your confusion? Because they are banana-like? If you stick with 'plantain' in your search you should be fine. Oops, need to scoot but will try to pull up some URLs and send later.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Living in south Florida plantains are quite common. Best when sauteed with butter (or oil) and brown sugar  Known as maduros, or sweet plantains. Yummy. Common side dish at Cuban restaurants.


Yes, they are very common in Cuban cuisine. I think any community that caters to a Latin population will carry plantains. My Haitian friend who passed 2 yrs ago would simply boil them as a side dish to chicken. He was not much of a cook but they were very good.

I have made chips with them by baking with only a spritz of oil and some salt or other herb/spice on them. The maduros must use the very ripe plantains if they are that sweet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Those Plantain recipes sound really good. Thank you, Tanya, for sharing yours, and for the frying idea, Melanie. :sm24:
> 
> I wish we could try them. One of my DDs and I have a reaction to bananas. :sm03: (We used to *love* banana bread, until we figured out what we were reacting to.)


Toni- plantains are not bananas despite their similar appearance. Will try to send some info on the difference later.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--your socks look beautifully done. And the patterning is matching--good job!

Thanks for the recipe. Will have to study if more to see if it can lose the wheat flour and use something else.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A couple of fruit mincemeat recipesfor the Tarte de Noel)

rind of 1 lemon
rind of 1 orange
1 cup brown sugar
3 small sturmer apples (I would use Granny Smith in preference)
juice of 1 lemon 
2 cups sultanas
2 cups mixed fruit
1 tspn cinnamon
1 tspn mixed spice
1 tspn grated nutmeg
1 tspn salt
1/2 tspn ground cloves
1/4 cup brandy, whiskey or rum

Remove all the coloured rind from the lemon and orange with a potato peeler. Chop with the sugar in a food processor until very fine.
Add the chunks of unpeeled apple, lemon juice, half the sultanas and half the mixed fruit. Process until apple is finely chopped.
Add remaining fruit and flavourings, and process again, briefly without mushing.
Spoon into jars which have been boiled for 3 -4 minutes, and top with a little more spirits. Top with boiled screw tops, and refrigerate up to a year, adding more spirits if the mixture becomes dry.

Cooked Mincemeat (this has the advantage of not soaking into the pastry)
75g -100g butter
1 cup brown sugar
1 tspn mixed spice
1/2 tspn cinnamon
1/4 tspn ground cloves
2 eggs beaten slightly
2 cups currants
1/4 -1/2 cup mixed peel
1/2 orange, rind and juice
2 apples, finely chopped OR 1 cup drained canned apple
2 Tblspn sherry
2 -3 Tblspn spirits

Melt the butter in a microwave dish, or in a metal bowl standing over a pot of boiling water. Stir in the next 8 ingredients, chop, coarsely grate or process the unskinned apple. Stir in with the sherry.
Microwave on High for about 8 minutes or simmer over boiling water 20 -30 minutes, stirring regularly. The mixture thickens when cooked. Cool, add the brandy, and store in the refrigerator.
Use as a filling or spread.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple of fruit mincemeat recipesfor the Tarte de Noel)
> 
> rind of 1 lemon
> rind of 1 orange
> ...


Julie -- both of these mincemeat recipes look good to me. I've never really tackled making mincemeat and until only the last few years did I come to understand that the phrase mincemeat can refer to either a fruit mixture or a meat mixture. When my Mom refers to mincemeat she always references venison. I suppose it is a geographic/scarcity issue.

But I'd like to try your fruit mixture. As I read through it I would appreciate clarification on the terms "mixed fruit", "mixed spices" and "mixed peel". I'm just not certain that what is available matches. Here a "mixed fruit" bought in the grocery would be a candied mixture of cherries, pineapple and bits of citric peel -- is that the same. And if so, can one substitute a variety of dried fruit that is chopped into smaller pieces? I'm not sure at all what mixed spices are -- clarification please. As with "mixed fruit", it is possible to purchase candied citrus peel, lemon or orange -- sometimes mixed together. I avoid that mixture altogether if possible. So a description of what is intended with "mixed peel" would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

It is a busy day of baking and celebrating Christmas at church with our younger youth.

Happy Whatever you are doing! :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- both of these mincemeat recipes look good to me. I've never really tackled making mincemeat and until only the last few years did I come to understand that the phrase mincemeat can refer to either a fruit mixture or a meat mixture. When my Mom refers to mincemeat she always references venison. I suppose it is a geographic/scarcity issue.
> 
> But I'd like to try your fruit mixture. As I read through it I would appreciate clarification on the terms "mixed fruit", "mixed spices" and "mixed peel". I'm just not certain that what is available matches. Here a "mixed fruit" bought in the grocery would be a candied mixture of cherries, pineapple and bits of citric peel -- is that the same. And if so, can one substitute a variety of dried fruit that is chopped into smaller pieces? I'm not sure at all what mixed spices are -- clarification please. As with "mixed fruit", it is possible to purchase candied citrus peel, lemon or orange -- sometimes mixed together. I avoid that mixture altogether if possible. So a description of what is intended with "mixed peel" would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks.


Mixed fruit usually is the sort of mix one might find in a bulk bin in the Supermarket, or you can make it up to the quantity with dried Apple, dried Apricots and Sultanas- (yellow Raisins), one could even go wild and use Tropical dried fruits of one's choice- papaya goes nicely to my taste.
Mixed Spice is a mixture of spices like Cinnamon, Coriander seeds, Cassia, Nutmeg, Allspice, Ginger and Cloves. I would suggest using small quantities of what ever you have available. We buy ours ready mixed.

Edit: mixed Peel we would usually understand to be a mix of lemon and orange peel, candied, sometimes grapefruit is included.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Barbara, all your cookie recipes sound very enticing and I am adding them to my list to try!
> Love how your Hawaiin yarn worked for your shawl- beautiful knitting!
> 
> I have made my batches of cookies and sent them out. I made butter cookies, peanut, chocolate chips and a walnut one. None of them are gluten free or sugar free! I don't have the recipes with me right now, but I will gather them later today and share.
> ...


Thanks, Caryn. Glad you have things set up for your parents.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Enjoy your visit with the grands Barbara
> 
> Nice to hear your parents are doing well Caryn.
> 
> Not much knitting going on here, my goal of finishing A Song in the Air by year's end might not happen, but I will be close.


Thanks, Melanie. They are 10 and 6. My challenge is to be more fun than the iPad!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I'm with Toni. If these sugary things are not here, they cannot be eaten. Why be so painfully tempted. Actually I just made plantain bread which is in the oven. It has no sugar in it at all and the recipe had no flour either altho I did add a couple Tbs of coconut flour and sprinkled the flat bread with ground cumin. If I had some nutmeg or ground cinnamon might have done that. The bread lends itself to many kinds of added flavors.
> 
> 2 green plantains
> 1.5-2 Tbs coconut oil
> ...


I have made a bread that was mostly bananas. Surprising how it tastes like bread. I'll try yours when I can have eggs again, fingers crossed. And it sounds like it would be less carby than my banana bread recipe.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, so much, DeEtta, for the egg yolk recipe, I will have some left over from the Almond Macaroon topping for my Tarte de Noel that I will be making. If anyone is interested I could write out the recipe, although it is not a cookie!


It sounds yummy, Julie.

Those egg yolk cookies sound good, too, DeEtta.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks all for your thoughts re: my parents. It really is somewhat of a relief for now.
> Thanks DeEtta for the egg yolk cookie recipe- great idea.
> 
> Tanya, that plantain recipe sounds interesting. I have had plantain when I lived in Fl. As Melanie said, it was quite a common food served in Cuban restaurants.
> ...


Nice socks! And the recipe sounds good too.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mixed fruit usually is the sort of mix one might find in a bulk bin in the Supermarket, or you can make it up to the quantity with dried Apple, dried Apricots and Sultanas- (yellow Raisins), one could even go wild and use Tropical dried fruits of one's choice- papaya goes nicely to my taste.
> Mixed Spice is a mixture of spices like Cinnamon, Coriander seeds, Cassia, Nutmeg, Allspice, Ginger and Cloves. I would suggest using small quantities of what ever you have available. We buy ours ready mixed.
> 
> Edit: mixed Peel we would usually understand to be a mix of lemon and orange peel, candied, sometimes grapefruit is included.
> Hope this helps.


Julie -- got it. Thanks for the clarification. Think I'll give this a try after the holidays when there is a bit more time. Been wanting to know about mincemeat -- so this is very helpful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- got it. Thanks for the clarification. Think I'll give this a try after the holidays when there is a bit more time. Been wanting to know about mincemeat -- so this is very helpful.


Great!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Barb's chocolate cookie recipe reminded me of the one that I use for Triple Chocolate cookies taken from Cook's Holiday Baking issue, 2009.

Triple Chocolate Cookies

1 1/2 cup bittersweet chocolate chips (or use a bar which has been shaved or broken into small pieces)
3 oz unsweetened chocolate, chopped
7 Tablespoons butter cut into pieces
2 teaspoons instant coffee powder
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
3 large eggs, room temp
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup unbleached all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cup semisweet chocolate chips

1. Melt bittersweet chocolate chips, unsweetened chocolate and butter in bowl over saucepan of simmering water. 
Once chocolates have melted, mixture should be completely smooth and glossy. Set aside to cool slightly.

2. Stir coffee powder and vanilla together until dissolved.

3. Beat eggs and sugar in mixer fitted with paddle at medium speed until thick and pale (~ 4 min). Add vanilla/coffee
mixture, beat until fully incorporated (~ 20 seconds).

4. Whisk dry ingredients.

5. When chocolate mix has cooled slightly (cool enough to not "cook" eggs), add melted chocolate to egg mixture.
Fold thoroughly.

6. Fold dry ingredients into mixture and semi-sweet chocolate chips into mixture. Cover bowl and let stand for 20-30 min. Batter will thicken.

7. Pre-heat oven to 350-degrees (F). Set two tiers of shelves in mid-oven.

8. Portion onto baking sheet (Silpat or parchment lined sheet). Bake 11-14 min. Cool cookies on sheet. 
Cookies should be shiny and cracked on top.

I like to scoop these cookies using a small ice cream scoop, about walnut size and then place into a paper "cup" for serving. For the holidays, I use
some decorated cups with low sides, place about 10 in a candy box with lid and give as gifts. Very rich cookies.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I have made a bread that was mostly bananas. Surprising how it tastes like bread. I'll try yours when I can have eggs again, fingers crossed. And it sounds like it would be less carby than my banana bread recipe.


You can make plantain bread without egg, too. I have made it using just coconut flour, arrowroot, salt and water or oil for the liquid. Sometimes people use tapioca instead of the arrowroot. It is the kind of recipe that works with lots of variations.

I should add that this is a paleo recipe so very low carb. And not the banana you would have used for your banana bread.

It is interesting how bread-like bananas can taste when baking with them. And plantains even more so, particularly the texture.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here is a link that tells about mincemeat and I think I saw a recipe. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mincemeat


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here are the two kids hats and the bunny made with that Bernat Bling Bling. Need a model for a pic of the Cloche Devine that I made early this week.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

For those interested, here are 2 short articles comparing plantains with regular bananas.
One of the biggest difference is plantain is more like a starchy vegetable where bananas are a very sweet fruit. Needless to say they
have different nutritional values as well as tastes.

http://grabemsnacks.com/what-is-a-plantain.html

http://paleoleap.com/eat-plantains/


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Here are the two kids hats and the bunny made with that Bernat Bling Bling. Need a model for a pic of the Cloche Devine that I made early this week.


Those are great. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Julie (Lurker 2) --> So you don't need to hunt for Citron? I can find Sultanas at 2 of the local supermarkets...I don't think I will be including Grapefruit peel if I care to keep both parents. Their medicine lists will not allow Grapefruit peel or juice.

I've quit drinking Fresca, or other similar soft drink as the sodium content also makes my stomach unhappy. Straight *REAL* grapefruit doesn't do this.

*Belle1* --> I'd have to substitute cocoa nibs or pure unsweetened chocolate for the 2 tsp. instant coffee powder (we have it...I don't like the smell, and am not going to eat/drink it).
Otherwise I've copied the recipe as written...will have to see what I can do for quantity substitute.

I have temporarily uninstalled Mozilla Firefox on my desktop computer. :sm25: I still have it on my portable...so YouTube viewings are possible...even if i have to delay the viewing. :sm23:

When the browser crashes more than 3 times in a row...I've asked some local church members if they could copy a web address link file to flash drive so that I can install the needed browser. I need more than one browser for insurance/downloads.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Julie (Lurker 2) --> So you don't need to hunt for Citron? I can find Sultanas at 2 of the local supermarkets...I don't think I will be including Grapefruit peel if I care to keep both parents. Their medicine lists will not allow Grapefruit peel or juice.
> 
> I've quit drinking Fresca, or other similar soft drink as the sodium content also makes my stomach unhappy. Straight *REAL* grapefruit doesn't do this.
> 
> ...


I am not allowed Grapefruit either- more's the pity- I love them, but I also don't want to destroy my liver. Lemon and Orange is fine- unless you are my daughter- I have to omit candied peel for her.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

The pink bear is really going to make a little girl smile Tanya.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Ok, it isn't a cookie but I finished my shawl and blocked it last night. The paid pattern is on Ravelry, Rocks in the Riverbed by Petra Neumann. I used yarn I bought in Hawaii in Feb, so technically I bought and used yarn in the same year. It was purchased for a different shawl that I ended up not liking. I would have preferred brighter "rocks" but I think it is ok. This is a swing knitting pattern using German short rows. Pretty easy once you figure out the pattern. Here are some pics.


It's gorgeous Barbara. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Caryn, glad your parents are doing better. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thanks all for your thoughts re: my parents. It really is somewhat of a relief for now.
> Thanks DeEtta for the egg yolk cookie recipe- great idea.
> 
> Tanya, that plantain recipe sounds interesting. I have had plantain when I lived in Fl. As Melanie said, it was quite a common food served in Cuban restaurants.
> ...


Lovely socks Caryn. 
Thanks to everyone for their yummy recipes. ????????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mixed fruit usually is the sort of mix one might find in a bulk bin in the Supermarket, or you can make it up to the quantity with dried Apple, dried Apricots and Sultanas- (yellow Raisins), one could even go wild and use Tropical dried fruits of one's choice- papaya goes nicely to my taste.
> Mixed Spice is a mixture of spices like Cinnamon, Coriander seeds, Cassia, Nutmeg, Allspice, Ginger and Cloves. I would suggest using small quantities of what ever you have available. We buy ours ready mixed.
> 
> Edit: mixed Peel we would usually understand to be a mix of lemon and orange peel, candied, sometimes grapefruit is included.
> Hope this helps.


Thank you! I noticed someone asked and was wondering the same myself. My problem is I am allergic to oranges and would need to find something different. I know, weird allergy.

We also have a mixed spice called either "apple pie spice" or "pumpkin pie spice" that has some of these same spices in it. I am guessing that would work also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here are the two kids hats and the bunny made with that Bernat Bling Bling. Need a model for a pic of the Cloche Devine that I made early this week.


Nice hats but love that bunny! Tops in my book!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Here are the two kids hats and the bunny made with that Bernat Bling Bling. Need a model for a pic of the Cloche Devine that I made early this week.


Gorgeous Tanya, love the bunny. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> For those interested, here are 2 short articles comparing plantains with regular bananas.
> One of the biggest difference is plantain is more like a starchy vegetable where bananas are a very sweet fruit. Needless to say they
> have different nutritional values as well as tastes.
> 
> ...


Tanya, thank you for these. I have found the first one and while it was good reading it was not giving me what I was looking for. The second one seems to have a lot more information. Could just be me.

Now I need to check with the local stores and see if they carry them. I find it interesting that you can "fry" them like chips. Not that much into fried food, but am willing to experiment.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks all for comments on socks. They were a good quick project for me to keep my hands busy without having to think! The pattern was a free one from knit picks called Do The Twist Socks and the yarn was Cascade Heritage Prints. Tanya, this was the first time I ever got the yarn wound right so that the pattern matched. 

Glad all liked the cookie recipe too. DeEtta, I bet it would be good with pecans too. I just might try that myself! 
Your new recipe for those chocolate cookies sounds decadent. 

Thanks Julie for the mincemeat recipes. I bet that does taste great in your tart with the meringue topping. 

Tanya, those hats are so sweet and the bunny came together fabulously! 

Barbara, hope you are safely at your destination and keeping those grandkids away from their iPads

Toni, hope you had fun celebrating with the kids at your church. Looking forward to seeing more progress with your pattern. 

Ros, thank you on both accounts and it is good to hear from you again. Hope all is well.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and a very happy New Year. ????????????
I'm sorry I haven't been around much. We've just had news that my sister Deb has ovarian cancer and its large. The surgeon has decided on chemo first to try and shrink it, then surgery and then more chemo. Deb had her 1st chemo session last Tuesday. I asked her if she would like me to keep her company for her chemo sessions and she said yes. The first session was over 3 hours. The surgeon has said she has 50/50 chance of survival. ????????


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Ros. Sorry to hear about your sister, but glad you are able to be there for her. Hoping for a Merry Christmas and a wonderful New Year for you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Hi Ros. Sorry to hear about your sister, but glad you are able to be there for her. Hoping for a Merry Christmas and a wonderful New Year for you.


Thank you Melanie. I wish the same for you. ????????????


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ros -- so sorry to hear about your sister. Sending you, her and your families my heartfelt best wishes for a successful experience. Try and have an exceptional holiday, too. Happy Holidays.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Tanya -- loved the rabbit. Bling and great colors. Wonderful. Your GD will be so happy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! I noticed someone asked and was wondering the same myself. My problem is I am allergic to oranges and would need to find something different. I know, weird allergy.
> 
> We also have a mixed spice called either "apple pie spice" or "pumpkin pie spice" that has some of these same spices in it. I am guessing that would work also.


I can see no problem in omitting the orange- I have to take both the lemon and the orange out if it's to be eaten by my daughter (much as I love it). I would be plumping for the pumpkin pie spice, I suspect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and a very happy New Year. ????????????
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much. We've just had news that my sister Deb has ovarian cancer and its large. The surgeon has decided on chemo first to try and shrink it, then surgery and then more chemo. Deb had her 1st chemo session last Tuesday. I asked her if she would like me to keep her company for her chemo sessions and she said yes. The first session was over 3 hours. The surgeon has said she has 50/50 chance of survival. ????????


Hoping for all courage for you both as you face this trial.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The pink bear is really going to make a little girl smile Tanya.


I sure hope so. I found some white glass cat's eye beads so made a little 'pearl' necklace. I know the gd will love that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Tanya, thank you for these. I have found the first one and while it was good reading it was not giving me what I was looking for. The second one seems to have a lot more information. Could just be me.
> 
> Now I need to check with the local stores and see if they carry them. I find it interesting that you can "fry" them like chips. Not that much into fried food, but am willing to experiment.


Yes, these are very short articles with some basic info. If you look up plantain recipes you will find many free ones. Some are from paleo eating; others are from Latino site. And probably many more, too. So lots of variety to chose from. Have you ever seen little bags of plantain chips in stores? They are pretty popular around here and definitely in the City. You can also make the chips in the oven which cuts the fat content. You only need to spray the surfaces and turn them once. Can also salt them or use other spices like paprika or hot pepper is you like it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn/DeEtta--thanx for the bunny comment. I wish my free style embroidery was better. The nose is pink but really is not greatly skilled but gd will not notice.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--such awful news about your sister. My heartfelt caring to you and all your family.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the explanations on the mincemeat and spices, Julie. I was one of those who were wondering. :sm01:

Tanya, your hats and bunny are great, especially the bunny!!! What a cutie!!! Thanks for the plantain info.

DeEtta. that triple chocolate cookie sounds like a triple threat!, but, boy, does it sound tasty!

Ros, it is so good to hear from you. I am so sorry to hear about your sisters troubles. 50/50 is still good odds. I am so glad you can be with her. That must mean so much to her to have you there. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for the explanations on the mincemeat and spices, Julie. I was one of those who were wondering. :sm01:
> 
> Tanya, your hats and bunny are great, especially the bunny!!! What a cutie!!! Thanks for the plantain info.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and a very happy New Year. ????????????
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much. We've just had news that my sister Deb has ovarian cancer and its large. The surgeon has decided on chemo first to try and shrink it, then surgery and then more chemo. Deb had her 1st chemo session last Tuesday. I asked her if she would like me to keep her company for her chemo sessions and she said yes. The first session was over 3 hours. The surgeon has said she has 50/50 chance of survival. ????????


Hugs and prayers for you and Debbie.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> I want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and a very happy New Year. ????????????
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much. We've just had news that my sister Deb has ovarian cancer and its large. The surgeon has decided on chemo first to try and shrink it, then surgery and then more chemo. Deb had her 1st chemo session last Tuesday. I asked her if she would like me to keep her company for her chemo sessions and she said yes. The first session was over 3 hours. The surgeon has said she has 50/50 chance of survival. ????????


So sorry to hear this Ros. It is good that you can be with her to give support. Hope it all goes in her favor and sending hugs and prayers for you both.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here are the two kids hats and the bunny made with that Bernat Bling Bling. Need a model for a pic of the Cloche Devine that I made early this week.


They look great! Thanks for the links on plantains. I'm going to try to find them when I get home.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Barbara. ????


Thank you, Ros.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> I want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and a very happy New Year. ????????????
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much. We've just had news that my sister Deb has ovarian cancer and its large. The surgeon has decided on chemo first to try and shrink it, then surgery and then more chemo. Deb had her 1st chemo session last Tuesday. I asked her if she would like me to keep her company for her chemo sessions and she said yes. The first session was over 3 hours. The surgeon has said she has 50/50 chance of survival. ????????


Oh Ros, I'm so sorry for you and your sister and hope the treatment works for her. You will be a comfort to her. It is good that you are close enough to support her.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It is another crazy, busy day. Have a good one! :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This Paleo no-sugar high protein cookie recipe just came in and seems to have some good taste potential and is very easy to do:

http://blog.paleohacks.com/protein-breakfast-cookie/

On this page there are links to some other recipes like cauliflower flat bread which I think I might like to try.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

RosD said:


> I want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and a very happy New Year. ????????????
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much. We've just had news that my sister Deb has ovarian cancer and its large. The surgeon has decided on chemo first to try and shrink it, then surgery and then more chemo. Deb had her 1st chemo session last Tuesday. I asked her if she would like me to keep her company for her chemo sessions and she said yes. The first session was over 3 hours. The surgeon has said she has 50/50 chance of survival. ????????


Oh my Ros, so very sorry to hear that. Bless you for being with her during her sessions. I cannot imagine the 3 hours. Blessings to her and your family during this.

And a Very Merry Christmas! to you and yours.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, these are very short articles with some basic info. If you look up plantain recipes you will find many free ones. Some are from paleo eating; others are from Latino site. And probably many more, too. So lots of variety to chose from. Have you ever seen little bags of plantain chips in stores? They are pretty popular around here and definitely in the City. You can also make the chips in the oven which cuts the fat content. You only need to spray the surfaces and turn them once. Can also salt them or use other spices like paprika or hot pepper is you like it.


DH would love the hot spicy ones! His love of spices may have him sweating at times, but he loves it. Shall do more research and see what else I can find. And yes, I did notice a lot of paleo recipes. That really interests me also. Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> This Paleo no-sugar high protein cookie recipe just came in and seems to have some good taste potential and is very easy to do:
> 
> http://blog.paleohacks.com/protein-breakfast-cookie/
> 
> On this page there are links to some other recipes like cauliflower flat bread which I think I might like to try.


Oh my, coconut! I need to go grocery shopping!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, coconut! I need to go grocery shopping!


So glad you like the suggestions. Just had a treatment from my DO who is just up the road from my Food coop so did some goodie shopping myself. It is the Solstice so decided I needed something special so treated myself to an organic mango. Also bought a mess of pumpkin and sunflower seeds to grind into meal for that cauliflower flat bread recipe. So many good recipes to titillate the taste buds. Don't know which is worse--surfing for patterns or recipes :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Enjoy your shopping spree.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> DH would love the hot spicy ones! His love of spices may have him sweating at times, but he loves it. Shall do more research and see what else I can find. And yes, I did notice a lot of paleo recipes. That really interests me also. Thank you.


My pleasure. Good eating to you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, I thought I had posted last night, but it's gone.

Julie, thanks for all the info on mincemeat. 

Ros, so sorry to hear of your sister's health. Prayers and hugs for you both.

Almost done with my commission. When she saw the yarn, she wanted to keep it for herself. I suggested two cowls instead of one with headband and mitts to match and she was so excited. SOmething for herself as well as her friend.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, I thought I had posted last night, but it's gone.
> 
> Julie, thanks for all the info on mincemeat.
> 
> ...


Definitely giving your needles a good workout there. Sounds like a good experience with an appreciative recipient.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations, Bev! What a good feeling that must be to have such a happy customer! :sm24:

Thanks for the cauliflower flat bread recipe, Tanya. We make a cauliflower cheese bread, but it is not dense enough to make a sandwich with. I am looking forward to trying this. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations, Bev! What a good feeling that must be to have such a happy customer! :sm24:
> 
> Thanks for the cauliflower flat bread recipe, Tanya. We make a cauliflower cheese bread, but it is not dense enough to make a sandwich with. I am looking forward to trying this. :sm24:


Me, too. This is also one of the reasons I like the plantain bread which is more like a soft cracker. It can be cut into whatever size pieces you want. I like small squares more like cracker size, but it can be cut larger for sandwiches. The cauliflower bread looks to do the same thing and has the advantage of such a good veggie. Let us know how it comes out if you do it before I do.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay for a happy customer Bev!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Great news Bev. What fun that will be to work on and get paid by a happy customer as well!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Great news Bev. What fun that will be to work on and get paid by a happy customer as well!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This is not a cookie recipe, but it sure is a long time family favorite, handed down for generations:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TLL said:


> This is not a cookie recipe, but it sure is a long time family favorite, handed down for generations:


This sounds like something DH and his family would love.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> This sounds like something DH and his family would love.


Enjoy! :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Pineapple Christmas Cookies
Cookie dough makes about 3 dozen cookies.

375 degree oven

1/2 cup shorting (softened) room temperature
1/2 cup butter (softened) room temperature
1 cup sugar
1 egg (room temperature)
1 tablespoon vanilla
1/2 cup milk
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
3 1/2 cups flour
1/2 teaspoon salt

Cream shorting and butter with sugar. Add egg, vanilla and milk.
Mix dry ingredients then add to shortening mixture.

Refrigerate dough for 1 hour. (approximately)

While dough is cooling off prepare the Pineapple Filling.

1 20 ounce can crushed pineapple, drained
1/4 cup water, or use the juice from the pineapple
1/2 cup sugar
2 tablespoons flour

Drain crushed pineapple. In a 1 quart sauce pan, add juice/water and sugar. Add pineapple and flour. Mix thoroughly then heat the mixture until boiling.

Reduce heat and continue stirring mixture so it does not scorch. Mixture should be thick and creamy. The moisture should just about be cooked out. Takes approximate 5 minutes and then cool thoroughly.

Roll dough out on a floured surface to about 1/8 inch thick. Cut circles out approximately 3 inches round. A water glass works great for this.

Add filling to the center of the bottom layer, one teaspoon approximately. The top is cut the same size and set on top of the filling. Press sides lightly and cut a slit in the top about 1/2 inch long.

Put cookies on cookie sheet spaced about 1 inch apart and cook for 7 - 10 minutes or until light golden brown in color.



This is a family recipe from DH. Very good, a soft cookie and disappears quite quickly.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks to Julie ,I have arrived .I kept wondering why there were no new posts !Sorry about your sister Ros. It is good that you have care in place for your parents Caryn.
Lovely shawl Barbara 
Good luck with your commision Bev.
Hope all enjoy Christmas .
Mincemeat apparently was originally made with meat .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

My DIL and I took the kids to a movie yesterday, "Sing". I loved it. But I love kids movies. 

I have a little time to add another recipe. This was my father's favorite. 

Date Filled Oatmeal Cookies

Mix together:
2 cups flour (you could do 1/2 regular flour and 1/2 wheat flour)
1 tsp salt
3 cups oats

Then add:
1 cup shortening

Stir in:
Dissolve 1 tsp baking soda in 1/3 cup milk
1 cup brown sugar

Chill dough. Roll out about 1/8" thick. Cut into round shapes, medium sized, place on ungreased baking sheet. Bake at 375 degrees F for about 10-12 minutes until light brown. When cool add the date filling to make a sandwich cookie. Best to do close to serving or they could get soggy. 

Date Filling:
1 cup dates, finely cut
1 cup sugar
1 cup water
2 tbsp lemon juice

Cook slowly, stirring often until thickened. Let cool. Spread on one cookie and sandwich with a second.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm sorry you had so much trouble finding us, Ann. Thank you, Julie, for helping her.

More yummy cookie recipes! Thank you!

We are going to bake up the parts for our Gingerbread "Houses" this evening and do the assembling tomorrow afternoon. I think it is going to be an interesting couple of days. :sm17:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I'm sorry you had so much trouble finding us, Ann. Thank you, Julie, for helping her.
> 
> More yummy cookie recipes! Thank you!
> 
> We are going to bake up the parts for our Gingerbread "Houses" this evening and do the assembling tomorrow afternoon. I think it is going to be an interesting couple of days. :sm17:


Sounds like fun--enjoy :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

*Merry Christmas!!! and Happy Hanukkah!!!*


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> *Merry Christmas!!! and Happy Hanukkah!!!*


And not to forget the Solstice which just passed. Love its energy shift in our world.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Merry Christmas all!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Merry Christmas all!!!!


And to you, Bev!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

We just finished opening up the Trader Joe's Advent Calendar...only 24 days on it. Their dark chocolate orange is up next for Christmas. Found out the 2 pack of frozen, raw, pie crust had to sit out for 3-5 hours or it would crack too much. At least I learn. It was either fix my own or learn what the deal was for the frozen pie dough. :sm24: 

I fixed a Hershey's baking cocoa, dark brown sugar, cinnamon, ginger, 2 bare grains of ground cloves and whisked them together before shaking them on the broken up pie crust. I adore the parchment paper! No major cleanup/scrubbing of pans after baking/cooking.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> *Merry Christmas!!! and Happy Hanukkah!!!*


And to you too, Toni and to everyone. Have fun.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I hope everyone has a wonderful time. I echo the Angels, "Peace and Goodwill to all Men".


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

The popcorn sounds like a yummy treat, Toni, as do the pineapple cookies, JanetLee, and the date filled oatmeal cookies, Barbara. I have added them all to my saved recipes.

Toni, hope you share a picture of your finished gingerbread house if you get a chance. There is a big contest at a local hotel here with dozens of intricately made ones. Some of them are pretty amazing!

Merry Christmas and Happy Hannukah and happy solstice to all!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

'Tis the Day Before Christmas and, at least in my house, there are lots of little bits to finish up. So may not have much of a chance to check in here. So I want to add my wishes for a bright and joyous holiday for each of you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> 'Tis the Day Before Christmas and, at least in my house, there are lots of little bits to finish up. So may not have much of a chance to check in here. So I want to add my wishes for a bright and joyous holiday for each of you.


The beginning of your post read like the beginning of a poem :sm02: Have a great holiday. Can imagine all your goodie making. Hope the weather doesn't land lock you.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> *Merry Christmas!!! and Happy Hanukkah!!!*


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> This is not a cookie recipe, but it sure is a long time family favorite, handed down for generations:


I wish I could, I wish I could.....that sounds scrumptious.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Pineapple Christmas Cookies
> Cookie dough makes about 3 dozen cookies.
> 
> 375 degree oven
> ...


I'm going to have to make those for DH, he loves pineapple.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is a library of Paleo recipes. Excellent for those wanting to cut out sugar and grains. Lots of dessert recipes here as well as an entire library that you can sort thru for what you want. Chocolate, fyi, is considered paleo so some rich things here.

http://blog.paleohacks.com/paleo-recipes/


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Happy holidays to everyone!

The grandkids and I did crsfts yesterday. Fun and it distracted them from the iPads and getting on each other's nerves. Here are pictures.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Happy holidays to everyone!
> 
> The grandkids and I did crsfts yesterday. Fun and it distracted them from the iPads and getting on each other's nerves. Here are pictures.


Fabulous!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Happy holidays to everyone!
> 
> The grandkids and I did crsfts yesterday. Fun and it distracted them from the iPads and getting on each other's nerves. Here are pictures.


Beautiful Barbara. Looks like a lot of fun for everyone. The kids are adorable and so good looking.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Received some very sad news last night. Karen (DH youngest sister), husband, Shawn, had a massive heart attack and died around 7 pm in Baltimore. He was at home and Karen and their daughters Paige (13) and Victoria (10) were at her parents house in PGH, PA. Shawn also has a son, Darius, by another lady and he is in his 20s. Shawn and Karen both are Baltimore police officers. In a way I am glad she was at her parents for Christmas because of the family support. Shawn was in his 40s, knew he had heart problems, and had very high blood pressure. He had lost over half his body weight a couple of years ago on his doctor's advice. 

Anyway, just wanted to share with you folks because you are a great group of compassionate and caring folks.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is so sad. Many prayers for all concerned.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Received some very sad news last night. Karen (DH youngest sister), husband, Shawn, had a massive heart attack and died around 7 pm in Baltimore. He was at home and Karen and their daughters Paige (13) and Victoria (10) were at her parents house in PGH, PA. Shawn also has a son, Darius, by another lady and he is in his 20s. Shawn and Karen both are Baltimore police officers. In a way I am glad she was at her parents for Christmas because of the family support. Shawn was in his 40s, knew he had heart problems, and had very high blood pressure. He had lost over half his body weight a couple of years ago on his doctor's advice.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share with you folks because you are a great group of compassionate and caring folks.


Oh, what terrible news and on a holiday weekend. It always feels especially sad to think of being alone when transitioning. And it probably is quite emotional for his wife and children to not to have been there to experience the closure, but your point of them being with a supportive family is quite important. How is your DH doing? Were you close with this man? It is a loss for you, too. Much peace and caring for you.

I was just given the news that a 23 yr old in my non-biological kinship family is going on dialysis this week with terrifically failed kidneys. Her mother just told me today and am dealing with shock and ramifications of this news. It is never easy to accept.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Received some very sad news last night. Karen (DH youngest sister), husband, Shawn, had a massive heart attack and died around 7 pm in Baltimore. He was at home and Karen and their daughters Paige (13) and Victoria (10) were at her parents house in PGH, PA. Shawn also has a son, Darius, by another lady and he is in his 20s. Shawn and Karen both are Baltimore police officers. In a way I am glad she was at her parents for Christmas because of the family support. Shawn was in his 40s, knew he had heart problems, and had very high blood pressure. He had lost over half his body weight a couple of years ago on his doctor's advice.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share with you folks because you are a great group of compassionate and caring folks.


JanetLee -- so sorry to hear your sad news. It seems that words, at times like these, can be completely inadequate while trying to express our sadness, grief, anger, and sorrow. Please accept my sympathy. A hug for you and your family.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Fabulous!


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that is so sad. I hope and pray the dialysis is helpful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Barbara, looks like you all had fun yesterday. 

Janet Lee, so sorry to hear your news. Hugs for you and yours. His family also.

Tanya, sorry for your news also. Hugs.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

((hugs)) and prayers for your family JanetLee.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Beautiful Barbara. Looks like a lot of fun for everyone. The kids are adorable and so good looking.


Thank you, Tanya. They are adorable in between fighting with each other!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Received some very sad news last night. Karen (DH youngest sister), husband, Shawn, had a massive heart attack and died around 7 pm in Baltimore. He was at home and Karen and their daughters Paige (13) and Victoria (10) were at her parents house in PGH, PA. Shawn also has a son, Darius, by another lady and he is in his 20s. Shawn and Karen both are Baltimore police officers. In a way I am glad she was at her parents for Christmas because of the family support. Shawn was in his 40s, knew he had heart problems, and had very high blood pressure. He had lost over half his body weight a couple of years ago on his doctor's advice.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share with you folks because you are a great group of compassionate and caring folks.


Such sad news, JanetLee. He doesn't sound like he was very old. I don't know why but it is such a sad time of the year for it to happen. It is good she was with her family support. My sympathies to you and your family.

Tanya, that is very sad news also. Dialysis at such a young age, not that any age is good.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, looks like you all had fun yesterday.
> 
> Janet Lee, so sorry to hear your news. Hugs for you and yours. His family also.
> 
> Tanya, sorry for your news also. Hugs.


We did have fun, Bev. I always try to bring a craft for the kids to do. They both enjoy making things.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Tanya. They are adorable in between fighting with each other!


Well, they are typical children, and thankfully so :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Such sad news, JanetLee. He doesn't sound like he was very old. I don't know why but it is such a sad time of the year for it to happen. It is good she was with her family support. My sympathies to you and your family.
> 
> Tanya, that is very sad news also. Dialysis at such a young age, not that any age is good.


Thank you Barbara. It is frightening to think of the consequences--7 yrs average wait for a kidney transplant and a young person who is not highly functioning nor disciplined. A very big worry.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, looks like you all had fun yesterday.
> 
> Janet Lee, so sorry to hear your news. Hugs for you and yours. His family also.
> 
> Tanya, sorry for your news also. Hugs.


Thank you Bev. It is good to be able to share with such compassionate people here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, that is so sad. I hope and pray the dialysis is helpful.


Yes, lots of hope is needed and all the good energy sent her way.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, what terrible news and on a holiday weekend. It always feels especially sad to think of being alone when transitioning. And it probably is quite emotional for his wife and children to not to have been there to experience the closure, but your point of them being with a supportive family is quite important. How is your DH doing? Were you close with this man? It is a loss for you, too. Much peace and caring for you.
> 
> I was just given the news that a 23 yr old in my non-biological kinship family is going on dialysis this week with terrifically failed kidneys. Her mother just told me today and am dealing with shock and ramifications of this news. It is never easy to accept.


DH seems to be all right, but you know how some men can be. Stiff upper lip and all that. Yes, we were close with Shawn. He was fun to be around, great sense of humor. The family came out and visited us a few years back, but I have spoken with him on the phone a few times.

Sorry, but 23 is just too young for dialysis. So sad for the family. {{hugs}}


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

DeEtta, Bev, Barbara, thank you for the kind words. Being on opposite sides of the country does make it a bit difficult. No plans until after the 26th because of the holiday. Karen said the girls are still not quite comprehending what is happening, but she does have appointments for them when they get back home. Hope it helps them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> DH seems to be all right, but you know how some men can be. Stiff upper lip and all that. Yes, we were close with Shawn. He was fun to be around, great sense of humor. The family came out and visited us a few years back, but I have spoken with him on the phone a few times.
> 
> Sorry, but 23 is just too young for dialysis. So sad for the family. {{hugs}}


Yes, it left me stunned. And then I understood why she came to Thanksgiving this year after not joining us for several years. So it makes this year's gathering even more special for me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, it left me stunned. And then I understood why she came to Thanksgiving this year after not joining us for several years. So it makes this year's gathering even more special for me.


I can understand that. One you are sure to remember for being so special.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I can understand that. One you are sure to remember for being so special.


Will you be traveling east for the funeral and family gathering together? What a time of year to have to get such traveling plans together. But it sounds like you and DH might need to be with other family members.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Will you be traveling east for the funeral and family gathering together? What a time of year to have to get such traveling plans together. But it sounds like you and DH might need to be with other family members.


Won't work. DH leaves the day after Christmas for an opening in Arizona and will be gone 10 days. He already asked at work and since Shawn is a BIL and not a brother, he doesn't get time off, and with the opening, he would not be able to go anyway most like. They get stretched a bit thin this time of year.

DH spoke with Karen today and she is very understanding about the situation. It might take more than a week to get things set up for the memorial service since he will be cremated. Might be able to make that. Karen is supposed to let us know the date.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Won't work. DH leaves the day after Christmas for an opening in Arizona and will be gone 10 days. He already asked at work and since Shawn is a BIL and not a brother, he doesn't get time off, and with the opening, he would not be able to go anyway most like. They get stretched a bit thin this time of year.
> 
> DH spoke with Karen today and she is very understanding about the situation. It might take more than a week to get things set up for the memorial service since he will be cremated. Might be able to make that. Karen is supposed to let us know the date.


Well at least you might be able to get to the ceremony. Hope you can. The older I get the more it feel important to share such momentous events with others who are close. As I think about it, almost all the people that have left us have been cremated.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Barbara, your grandchildren are adorable and sure look like they are enjoying themselves.

JanetLee, so sorry for your loss. Sending prayers for you and your family. 

Tanya, that is sad news for you too. Hope the dialysis works for her and she is able to get a kidney transplant soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Barbara, your grandchildren are adorable and sure look like they are enjoying themselves.
> 
> JanetLee, so sorry for your loss. Sending prayers for you and your family.
> 
> Tanya, that is sad news for you too. Hope the dialysis works for her and she is able to get a kidney transplant soon.


thanx Caryn--hope so too. Mother says it is a 7 yr wait!!!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!

I'll be with my daughter today...having a big dinner tonight at our new house in the PNW...almost done with the cooking preparations...more time to enjoy the day!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Barbara, your grandchildren are adorable and sure look like they are enjoying themselves.
> 
> JanetLee, so sorry for your loss. Sending prayers for you and your family.
> 
> Tanya, that is sad news for you too. Hope the dialysis works for her and she is able to get a kidney transplant soon.


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!
> 
> I'll be with my daughter today...having a big dinner tonight at our new house in the PNW...almost done with the cooking preparations...more time to enjoy the day!!!


Beginning new holiday/family traditions. Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Happy holidays to everyone!
> 
> The grandkids and I did crsfts yesterday. Fun and it distracted them from the iPads and getting on each other's nerves. Here are pictures.


You did have fun!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Received some very sad news last night. Karen (DH youngest sister), husband, Shawn, had a massive heart attack and died around 7 pm in Baltimore. He was at home and Karen and their daughters Paige (13) and Victoria (10) were at her parents house in PGH, PA. Shawn also has a son, Darius, by another lady and he is in his 20s. Shawn and Karen both are Baltimore police officers. In a way I am glad she was at her parents for Christmas because of the family support. Shawn was in his 40s, knew he had heart problems, and had very high blood pressure. He had lost over half his body weight a couple of years ago on his doctor's advice.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share with you folks because you are a great group of compassionate and caring folks.


I tried to reply to this last night - but I am having major computer problems- this one could well be on the way out!
I am so sorry this has happened, and Christmas will forever be the time of reminders. It is so sad how often people die around this time of year- it can make for a very lonely experience.
Take Care- and hugs.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all you wonderful lace fans. May you all be blessed with good health, peace and yarn galore!!! ????


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Merry Christmas to all you wonderful lace fans. May you all be blessed with good health, peace and yarn galore!!! ????


Good to hear from you, Jan. May you and yours have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Barbara, your grandchildren are adorable and sure look like they are enjoying themselves.
> 
> JanetLee, so sorry for your loss. Sending prayers for you and your family.
> 
> Tanya, that is sad news for you too. Hope the dialysis works for her and she is able to get a kidney transplant soon.


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I tried to reply to this last night - but I am having major computer problems- this one could well be on the way out!
> I am so sorry this has happened, and Christmas will forever be the time of reminders. It is so sad how often people die around this time of year- it can make for a very lonely experience.
> Take Care- and hugs.


Thank you Julie. It seems so strange to me that things are put off until after Monday. I know, who wants to go to a memorial service on Christmas, or even the day after. But, they aren't even doing any planning. Maybe I am expecting too much.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you Julie. It seems so strange to me that things are put off until after Monday. I know, who wants to go to a memorial service on Christmas, or even the day after. But, they aren't even doing any planning. Maybe I am expecting too much.


Having had several cremation funeral services in the past few years, it really doesn't take much time to put it together, assuming basic modest rituals. And the cremation itself will take a day or two to occur. I would venture a guess that with the shock of it and travel requirements for the immediate family some time is needed to let the sharpness of the situation settle down for people. Also scheduling a service on such a big holiday will mean many people who want to be there will not be able to attend.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Janet Lee ,I was very sorry to read about Shawn and feel for Karen ,who ,not only has everything to deal with but is left with two young children .Sad in the extreme .
Tanya ,I was also sorry to hear your news about the young person who is ill.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

We had a good day. Quiet. The DC who live in town came over last night after supper for coffee and dessert. We played games and they didn't stay late. We had our lovely chaotic Christmas at Thanksgiving. So last night was low key. Just Gary and I today. We ran off tonight to see Rogue One. Enjoyed it very much.

I think I have decided to rip out my Peanut Warmer and start over with another yarn. I just don't like the yarn I am using. The sweater is turning out kind of wonkie. And I hate to work on it.

Got my commissions done and delivered on Fri. Picture below. 

I got 1st prize in another photo contest. Picture below. 

Then two of my favorite from our arctic blast last week.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Having had several cremation funeral services in the past few years, it really doesn't take much time to put it together, assuming basic modest rituals. And the cremation itself will take a day or two to occur. I would venture a guess that with the shock of it and travel requirements for the immediate family some time is needed to let the sharpness of the situation settle down for people. Also scheduling a service on such a big holiday will mean many people who want to be there will not be able to attend.


When I had my children cremated in 1979 there was a several day wait to get the ashes back. Something like 4 or 5 days after the cremation. Most of the family from Shawn's side lives in Baltimore I think. Just Shawn, his twin sister, mother and grandmother on his dad's side. And of course Karen, the girls and Darius.

With having a cremation it is possible to have the memorial service before the cremation and then maybe a small ceremony when the ashes are buried, etc.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> Janet Lee ,I was very sorry to read about Shawn and feel for Karen ,who ,not only has everything to deal with but is left with two young children .Sad in the extreme .
> Tanya ,I was also sorry to hear your news about the young person who is ill.


Ann, I agree with you. Very sad. And worse when it really hits them when they get back home.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bev, lovely pictures of the Queen Anne's Lace. I really like it also. Lovely flower although some consider it a noxious weed.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Bev, lovely pictures of the Queen Anne's Lace. I really like it also. Lovely flower although some consider it a noxious weed.


Depending on the "uses" a plant is only a weed until you find a positive need for it. Some Nettle can be used for expectorant...your cough seems to increase better with a small pinch added to a hot tea. I suggest no more than 2 "helpings" per week. Not a poisonous effect...but it does help to exercise your lungs. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

I'd recommend adding this to a cough-drop recipe if you made candy. Horehound, Mallow, Sage, etc are some of the ingredients of a Ricola brand cough drop (yellow bag).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you Julie. It seems so strange to me that things are put off until after Monday. I know, who wants to go to a memorial service on Christmas, or even the day after. But, they aren't even doing any planning. Maybe I am expecting too much.


 :sm24: Possibly.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> When I had my children cremated in 1979 there was a several day wait to get the ashes back. Something like 4 or 5 days after the cremation. Most of the family from Shawn's side lives in Baltimore I think. Just Shawn, his twin sister, mother and grandmother on his dad's side. And of course Karen, the girls and Darius.
> 
> With having a cremation it is possible to have the memorial service before the cremation and then maybe a small ceremony when the ashes are buried, etc.


Yes, it is true, you have lot of control over the timing of any services. Hopefully the delay will work out for you and DH.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We had a good day. Quiet. The DC who live in town came over last night after supper for coffee and dessert. We played games and they didn't stay late. We had our lovely chaotic Christmas at Thanksgiving. So last night was low key. Just Gary and I today. We ran off tonight to see Rogue One. Enjoyed it very much.
> 
> I think I have decided to rip out my Peanut Warmer and start over with another yarn. I just don't like the yarn I am using. The sweater is turning out kind of wonkie. And I hate to work on it.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your 1st prize win. Well deserved. Your sun capture on the Queen Anne's Lace is so beautiful. I love being able to capture winter sun--it is so warming to see it.

7" of yarn left? That was calling it close, would you say :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, congratulations! Brilliantly done. I love the photos. I am a big fan of Queen Anne's lace and you have done it proud :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Janet Lee, Tanya and Norma. Queen Anne's Lace is so beautiful anytime of the year. 

Tanya, I started with the Bulky Mobius Pattern and did not stop when the pattern called for it. I do not need extra yarn leftovers and I know from experience with mine the extra rows are wonderful around the neck and allow the cowl to be pulled up over the head.  Very cozy. Some times I end up with a yard or more left. I am never sure when to stop because I use a stretchy bind off. So I am happy to have used as much as I did.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Janet Lee, Tanya and Norma. Queen Anne's Lace is so beautiful anytime of the year.
> 
> Tanya, I started with the Bulky Mobius Pattern and did not stop when the pattern called for it. I do not need extra yarn leftovers and I know from experience with mine the extra rows are wonderful around the neck and allow the cowl to be pulled up over the head.  Very cozy. Some times I end up with a yard or more left. I am never sure when to stop because I use a stretchy bind off. So I am happy to have used as much as I did.


I like your strategy. Some of my 'scarves' are super wide and long so they can cover the head, and wrap easily around the neck and cover the chest. What is the stretchty bind off that you like? I like them too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> We had a good day. Quiet. The DC who live in town came over last night after supper for coffee and dessert. We played games and they didn't stay late. We had our lovely chaotic Christmas at Thanksgiving. So last night was low key. Just Gary and I today. We ran off tonight to see Rogue One. Enjoyed it very much.
> 
> I think I have decided to rip out my Peanut Warmer and start over with another yarn. I just don't like the yarn I am using. The sweater is turning out kind of wonkie. And I hate to work on it.
> 
> ...


Bev, congratulations on the prize and getting your commissions done. I have always loved Queen Anne's Lace. Your pictures are great, once again.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Bev, congratulations on the prize and getting your commissions done. I have always loved Queen Anne's Lace. Your pictures are great, once again.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Bev, congratulations on the prize and getting your commissions done. I have always loved Queen Anne's Lace. Your pictures are great, once again.


Ditto!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Question for you knowledgable ladies. Have you done any patterns by _Melissa Leapman, Judith Durant or Mathew Gnagy_? I have been going through the "library" catalog and those three were on the first few pages. I looked them up in Ravelry, all of them there and some of their designs are wonderful, especially with all the different cables!

Anyway, just wondering if they were well written patterns, etc. Thanks a bunch!

Dropped DH off at SeaTac this morning. He is back to Arizona until the 3d. At least it is warmer there! Lucky him.

Hope all are having a good day "after" Christmas!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm finished with 2 of the required 5 tatted Merriment ornaments. We'll see if I can do more by next Sunday. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Question for you knowledgable ladies. Have you done any patterns by _Melissa Leapman, Judith Durant or Mathew Gnagy_? I have been going through the "library" catalog and those three were on the first few pages. I looked them up in Ravelry, all of them there and some of their designs are wonderful, especially with all the different cables!
> 
> Anyway, just wondering if they were well written patterns, etc. Thanks a bunch!
> 
> ...


I know Melissa Leapman's name but never worked any of her patterns. She certainly seems quite prolific so make a bit of an assumption that she is successful and would not be so if her patterns were not decently written.

There was time I was in love with Gnagy's Knitting Off the Axis book but again never did his patterns.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I know Melissa Leapman's name but never worked any of her patterns. She certainly seems quite prolific so make a bit of an assumption that she is successful and would not be so if her patterns were not decently written.
> 
> There was time I was in love with Gnagy's Knitting Off the Axis book but again never did his patterns.


Thank you, Tanya. :sm02:

His book is available through my tiny library if I order it. When I looked on Ravelry the finished items looked great. Since it is free, just need to request it, I probably will do so. Like his use of cables on some of the sweaters. Figure it will give me an idea or three.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Tanya. :sm02:
> 
> His book is available through my tiny library if I order it. When I looked on Ravelry the finished items looked great. Since it is free, just need to request it, I probably will do so. Like his use of cables on some of the sweaters. Figure it will give me an idea or three.


I recall finding his designs very creative with unique construction. Great that your library can it in for you. Let us know how you like his pattern writing and what you might chose to make.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Received some very sad news last night. Karen (DH youngest sister), husband, Shawn, had a massive heart attack and died around 7 pm in Baltimore. He was at home and Karen and their daughters Paige (13) and Victoria (10) were at her parents house in PGH, PA. Shawn also has a son, Darius, by another lady and he is in his 20s. Shawn and Karen both are Baltimore police officers. In a way I am glad she was at her parents for Christmas because of the family support. Shawn was in his 40s, knew he had heart problems, and had very high blood pressure. He had lost over half his body weight a couple of years ago on his doctor's advice.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share with you folks because you are a great group of compassionate and caring folks.


Oh, JanetLee, I am so sorry! What a great loss for your family. Sending hugs and prayers your way.

p14


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh, what terrible news and on a holiday weekend. It always feels especially sad to think of being alone when transitioning. And it probably is quite emotional for his wife and children to not to have been there to experience the closure, but your point of them being with a supportive family is quite important. How is your DH doing? Were you close with this man? It is a loss for you, too. Much peace and caring for you.
> 
> I was just given the news that a 23 yr old in my non-biological kinship family is going on dialysis this week with terrifically failed kidneys. Her mother just told me today and am dealing with shock and ramifications of this news. It is never easy to accept.


That is a shock. I am so sorry. Many hugs and prayers are being sent your way, Tanya.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, congratulations! Brilliantly done. I love the photos. I am a big fan of Queen Anne's lace and you have done it proud :sm24:


I totally agree with Norma, Bev. You are capturing some amazing shots. Well done!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Barbara, it looks like you all had a very fun time creating. Your grands are a couple of cuties. :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is a shock. I am so sorry. Many hugs and prayers are being sent your way, Tanya.


Thanx Toni. Am hoping for some spectacular waking up in this young woman and that she begins to take her condition seriously with better care for herself. And of course a transplant that is provided in less than 7 yrs. Being on Medicaid makes the challenge even greater as the system avoids doing such surgery for people who are poor. Lost a sister to liver disease for the same reason. Her brother had 2 liver transplants but they kept putting her off till it was too late and we lost her at age 54. It was pretty horrid.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It was pretty fun building the ginger bread "houses". We ended up with a Hobbit house, a ship wreck, Star Wars star destroyer, a smashed tea cup (it wouldn't stand upright), a barn and a house.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Toni. Am hoping for some spectacular waking up in this young woman and that she begins to take her condition seriously with better care for herself. And of course a transplant that is provided in less than 7 yrs. Being on Medicaid makes the challenge even greater as the system avoids doing such surgery for people who are poor. Lost a sister to liver disease for the same reason. Her brother had 2 liver transplants but they kept putting her off till it was too late and we lost her at age 54. It was pretty horrid.


That is pretty horrid. I am so sorry, Tanya.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It was pretty fun building the ginger bread "houses". We ended up with a Hobbit house, a ship wreck, Star Wars star destroyer, a smashed tea cup (it wouldn't stand upright), a barn and a house.


These finally showed up. They look great--lots of energy putting these together and so carefully, too. Get tell they were fun to do.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> These finally showed up. They look great--lots of energy putting these together and so carefully, too. Get tell they were fun to do.


We all had a great time! :sm02:

Thank you, Tanya.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I recall finding his designs very creative with unique construction. Great that your library can it in for you. Let us know how you like his pattern writing and what you might chose to make.


Will do :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It was pretty fun building the ginger bread "houses". We ended up with a Hobbit house, a ship wreck, Star Wars star destroyer, a smashed tea cup (it wouldn't stand upright), a barn and a house.


What fun, Toni!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oh, JanetLee, I am so sorry! What a great loss for your family. Sending hugs and prayers your way.
> 
> p14


Thank you, Toni, they are much appreciated.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Toni. Am hoping for some spectacular waking up in this young woman and that she begins to take her condition seriously with better care for herself. And of course a transplant that is provided in less than 7 yrs. Being on Medicaid makes the challenge even greater as the system avoids doing such surgery for people who are poor. Lost a sister to liver disease for the same reason. Her brother had 2 liver transplants but they kept putting her off till it was too late and we lost her at age 54. It was pretty horrid.


So sorry to hear this. It is sad when someone doesn't make enough money for what I consider basic health care. But that is another rant not suited to this venue.

{{hugs}}


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TLL said:


> It was pretty fun building the ginger bread "houses". We ended up with a Hobbit house, a ship wreck, Star Wars star destroyer, a smashed tea cup (it wouldn't stand upright), a barn and a house.


Toni, how did you get that much made without eating it all? We love ginger bread, in fact, just plain ginger also, that would be so tempting without the icing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Julie!

Good question, JanetLee! I guess we were all focused on the goal. There has been a lot of munching since then. ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> So sorry to hear this. It is sad when someone doesn't make enough money for what I consider basic health care. But that is another rant not suited to this venue.
> 
> {{hugs}}


I think in another venue we would be ranting on the same side of the barrier :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie!
> 
> Good question, JanetLee! I guess we were all focused on the goal. There has been a lot of munching since then. ????


And that is why I don't bake goodies--need to protect me from myself!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Barbara, it looks like you all had a very fun time creating. Your grands are a couple of cuties. :sm02:


We did and thanks, Toni. We think they are. They can be stinkers like all kids.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie!
> 
> Good question, JanetLee! I guess we were all focused on the goal. There has been a lot of munching since then. ????


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I think in another venue we would be ranting on the same side of the barrier :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> And that is why I don't bake goodies--need to protect me from myself!


And in my case it is to protect the goodies from me! :sm12:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just finished this cross stitch. Just a maze I created because I could! Dark mahogany and very light mahogany are the colors.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished this cross stitch. Just a maze I created because I could! Dark mahogany and very light mahogany are the colors.


That is awesome, JanetLee. My eyes are tired thinking about it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Barbara, Melanie, Julie, Toni. 

Toni, those are some pretty amazing gingerbread houses. Awesome!

I know about baking, Tanya. It is much easier to eat well when I don't bake.  I think though that I need to make some gingerbread-and add some cayenne. 

About the red velvet cake. I made another one and it was very wet. I think that I will try the next one with less liquid mixture-3/4 C maybe. DS said that the protein powder helps to make it more cake like. I need to get some other protein pdr. We only have whey and I don't do dairy well. Or I could add in a bit of coconut flour to soak up the water. DS makes a wonderful pumpkin pie low carb ice cream. He goes online and figures out the science and chemical reactions of the different ingredients. He makes some pretty good stuff. 

Hoping to find yarn and make a new start on my Peanut Warmer.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I finished my guensey last week but could not get good pictures because the bright red wouldn't cooperate. Tonight I finally was able to get some decent pictures. This is actually a very bright red, almost a crimson red.

I used size 3 (US) needles.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is awesome, JanetLee. My eyes are tired thinking about it.


Thanks Barbara, I actually find something like this one soothing. The second color is just fill in, no need to have the pattern handy to keep referring to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I finished my guensey last week but could not get good pictures because the bright red wouldn't cooperate. Tonight I finally was able to get some decent pictures. This is actually a very bright red, almost a crimson red.
> 
> I used size 3 (US) needles.


It should be a really warm Guernsey, looks great- I like the sleeve detail.

The cross stitch maze looks very professional. The related but contrasting colours work well.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Fun gingerbread houses Toni! Love the non-traditional 'houses'.

Congrats on finishing a great Gansey JanetLee. Such nice detail.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It should be a really warm Guernsey, looks great- I like the sleeve detail.
> 
> The cross stitch maze looks very professional. The related but contrasting colours work well.


Julie, many thanks! DH already wants me to send the Guernsey to his sister, Helen, who lives in Minneapolis, MN. Guess it is a bit cold there. :sm06:

The cross stitch is something I enjoy doing also. Have another one I started in July, then put it on hold for the move. Ready to pull it out and finish it. It is of owls, a winter shot I believe.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Fun gingerbread houses Toni! Love the non-traditional 'houses'.
> 
> Congrats on finishing a great Gansey JanetLee. Such nice detail.


Thank you, Miss Melba. I even have all the ends woven in. Just need to get the buttons and then sew them on.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished this cross stitch. Just a maze I created because I could! Dark mahogany and very light mahogany are the colors.


Quite impressive there, girl! Did you do the pattern free hand or have a computer program to work with?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Quite impressive there, girl! Did you do the pattern free hand or have a computer program to work with?


Thank you, Tanya.

Yes, I had a computer program to work with. Does make it a bit easier at times to picture the end result.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I finished my guensey last week but could not get good pictures because the bright red wouldn't cooperate. Tonight I finally was able to get some decent pictures. This is actually a very bright red, almost a crimson red.
> 
> I used size 3 (US) needles.


This came out very well. I like the fact that the stitch patterns are not too complicated. The red color itself has so much energy in it that too much stitchery feels like the effect would have been on overload. The bottom pattern feels just about right in size and balance. I also love the shoulder detail that runs half way down the sleeve. Super nice detail. And must say your 'chicken scratch' notes are much more legible than mine.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> This came out very well. I like the fact that the stitch patterns are not too complicated. The red color itself has so much energy in it that too much stitchery feels like the effect would have been on overload. The bottom pattern feels just about right in size and balance. I also love the shoulder detail that runs half way down the sleeve. Super nice detail. And must say your 'chicken scratch' notes are much more legible than mine.


Have to say I am laughing! :sm09: When I did the second sleeve I scratched out each line/item as I went along. Now that is a page of "chicken scratching" believe me! Not even sure where it is at the moment. DH has been moving things around again. :sm23:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Tanya.
> 
> Yes, I had a computer program to work with. Does make it a bit easier at times to picture the end result.


 I remember the discussion about your DH's suggestions, and also that you had a knitting program.

But it was the cross stitch pattern that boggled the mind thinking about creating it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Have to say I am laughing! :sm09: When I did the second sleeve I scratched out each line/item as I went along. Now that is a page of "chicken scratching" believe me! Not even sure where it is at the moment. DH has been moving things around again. :sm23:


One day when I have enough courage I will send one of my chicken scratch pages, but maybe better not


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I remember the discussion about your DH's suggestions, and also that you had a knitting program.
> 
> But it was the cross stitch pattern that boggled the mind thinking about creating it.


Sometimes when I am creating a cross stitch I just start clicking on a graph and see what I find attractive. I have had folks stand behind me while doing it. Sometimes the design just flows right out and sometimes it takes several trys it get it to look right. All part of the fun.

Have you looked back at some of the cross stitch I have posted? I think I annotated which ones I designed. I think...... Some are rather simple and some rely more on color contrasts than actual design elements.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Janet Lee, that is an amazing cross stitch. And the gansey is quite beautiful. I love the patterns in it and the shoulder and sleeve looks pretty awesome.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Janet Lee, that is an amazing cross stitch. And the gansey is quite beautiful. I love the patterns in it and the shoulder and sleeve looks pretty awesome.


Thank you! With Julie making such wonderful ganseys I have a lot to look up to! I would like to eventually try one as fancy as hers, but I will work my way up to it! Small steps are best I think. :sm26: Less to frog!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, many thanks! DH already wants me to send the Guernsey to his sister, Helen, who lives in Minneapolis, MN. Guess it is a bit cold there. :sm06:
> 
> The cross stitch is something I enjoy doing also. Have another one I started in July, then put it on hold for the move. Ready to pull it out and finish it. It is of owls, a winter shot I believe.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: DH seems to re-home a lot of what you make!!!!!!!

And thanks for the compliments above.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sometimes when I am creating a cross stitch I just start clicking on a graph and see what I find attractive. I have had folks stand behind me while doing it. Sometimes the design just flows right out and sometimes it takes several trys it get it to look right. All part of the fun.
> 
> Have you looked back at some of the cross stitch I have posted? I think I annotated which ones I designed. I think...... Some are rather simple and some rely more on color contrasts than actual design elements.


I do recall seeing some of your cross stitch but am not clearly remembering them. How do I find them on KP?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

A great collection of work by many .
Bev,well done on first place and the pictures you posted were beautiful .
Toni,far too many houses to break and EAT ! I envisage many larger waistlines ! Great houses though and a few runs with ,not on ,Harley will sort out the waists .
Janet Lee ,brilliant cross stitch and the gansey is lovely .Julie will be there to help you go a stage further if ever you need help I'm sure .You did extremely well all alone though.
Thank you Barbara .I have problems with some of the ingredients as there are some things we do not have ,well if we have them I have not seen them.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Congratulations Bev on getting the commission work done - very pretty yarn color! And congrats on your first prize photo win too. How exciting for you. Your icy Queen Anne's lace are also beautiful. 

Karen, good work getting 2 out of 5 ornaments done. Hope you get the next 3 done as quickly! 

Wow Toni! Those gingerbread constructions are so creative and well done! Your barn is very detailed- love the pretty snowflakes on the roof.

JanetLee your cross stitch maze is incredible! Love the design and colors! 
The guernsey is so well done and looks great. Love the shoulder and sleeve detail.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ann and Caryn. I am having a ton of fun. 

Well, I took another look at my baby sweater last night and decided to finish it. It is a bit larger than I thought to make, and I am not sure on the yarn choice, but I am so near done, I might as well finish it. I will definitely try it on some babies before I send it though. If it fits a three year old, it really won't make a baby gift. 

Have a good day all.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Gave out 2 of the children's hats the other day. The kids loved them and put them on immediately. Given the house full of gifts I thought that was a pretty good sign of their success. Mother said the kids wore them all day yesterday, too. Brain dead me forgot to take my camera to photo the kids wearing them. They really fit perfectly which made me so happy: I always worry about that sort of thing. Hopefully the mom will photo and send me pics but with a baby and the 2 boys I am not holding my breathe.

Finally got working on this Architexture scarf pattern that was free on Craftsy. It is proving to be a lot more work than I expected but done in fingering wt yarn and 12" wide, not surprising. Am getting cross eyed working it and making mistakes. Second time that I ripped out at least 2" of work (like 13-15 rows) and having to redo. The person who this is for is the one who has been so helpful to me and who is also such a careful worker that I want this to be a well done to show my appreciation. It may not get done for a couple of weeks yet but he does not celebrate holidays which means it is no problem. Still have 4 hats for his crew to give them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just finished this cross stitch. Just a maze I created because I could! Dark mahogany and very light mahogany are the colors.


Nice! It is very much like the Advent scarves that were done on Ravelry recently. :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Fun gingerbread houses Toni! Love the non-traditional 'houses'.


Thank you, Melanie! It was so fun to see the kids in action. They were so focused and knew exactly what they were going for. :sm02:



> Congrats on finishing a great Gansey JanetLee. Such nice detail.


It is gorgeous, JanetLee! I love the cable down the sleeve. :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Ann and Caryn.

Yes, some running along side Harley would help with the expanding waistline. :sm24:

The snowflakes on the roof were to compensate for my miscalculations for the roof pieces. I measured them sooo carefully, but the wrong measurement. :sm08:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Nice! It is very much like the Advent scarves that were done on Ravelry recently. :sm24:


You are right, it is very similar in that both are maze like. I still want to do the Advent slip stitch scarf.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: DH seems to re-home a lot of what you make!!!!!!!
> 
> And thanks for the compliments above.


Yes he does, but that is all right with me. Once I make something my interest in it seems to vanish. Plus it makes for a lot of available gifts when needed! :sm17:

And you are most welcome! You deserve each and every one of them. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I do recall seeing some of your cross stitch but am not clearly remembering them. How do I find them on KP?


click on my user name, go to my topics and then just look for titles with cross stitch, ccs, or something similar in the title. There are several different ones and some "in process" of the larger projects.

Here is a link to a recent post.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-427621-1.html


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> Janet Lee ,brilliant cross stitch and the gansey is lovely .Julie will be there to help you go a stage further if ever you need help I'm sure .You did extremely well all alone though..


Thank you! Obviously I have not "settled" on any one craft yet! Doubt if I every will. Plus I am also emboidering some quilt blocks. Definitely using some wild and crazy colors on them!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> JanetLee your cross stitch maze is incredible! Love the design and colors!
> The guernsey is so well done and looks great. Love the shoulder and sleeve detail.


Thank you! More experiments on the next one! I am guessing I will eventually find a guernsey design I like best and stick with it, but I am having fun looking for it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Gave out 2 of the children's hats the other day. The kids loved them and put them on immediately. Given the house full of gifts I thought that was a pretty good sign of their success. Mother said the kids wore them all day yesterday, too. Brain dead me forgot to take my camera to photo the kids wearing them. They really fit perfectly which made me so happy: I always worry about that sort of thing. Hopefully the mom will photo and send me pics but with a baby and the 2 boys I am not holding my breathe.
> 
> Finally got working on this Architexture scarf pattern that was free on Craftsy. It is proving to be a lot more work than I expected but done in fingering wt yarn and 12" wide, not surprising. Am getting cross eyed working it and making mistakes. Second time that I ripped out at least 2" of work (like 13-15 rows) and having to redo. The person who this is for is the one who has been so helpful to me and who is also such a careful worker that I want this to be a well done to show my appreciation. It may not get done for a couple of weeks yet but he does not celebrate holidays which means it is no problem. Still have 4 hats for his crew to give them.


Tanya, it is always good to be so appreciated! And they wear them! :sm24:

That scarf sounds intense. Looking forward to seeing it finished. And more hats! Usually my go-to when I want a "traveling" project.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TLL said:


> Nice! It is very much like the Advent scarves that were done on Ravelry recently. :sm24:


Thank you! Guess I need to look them up!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is gorgeous, JanetLee! I love the cable down the sleeve. :sm24:


Thank you! Wanted something small in case I didn't like it and it does match the smaller cable on the body. And since it is a 1/1 cable don't need a cable needle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes he does, but that is all right with me. Once I make something my interest in it seems to vanish. Plus it makes for a lot of available gifts when needed! :sm17:
> 
> And you are most welcome! You deserve each and every one of them. :sm24:


It was not mean't to sound critical, I hope you did not read it as such. We need some way to show when something is said with amusement!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Yes, some running along side Harley would help with the expanding waistline. :sm24:


I am off to the conference room for birthday cake for a coworker. If I remember correctly birthday cake does not have any calories so I won't need to run alongside anyone :sm08:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> click on my user name, go to my topics and then just look for titles with cross stitch, ccs, or something similar in the title. There are several different ones and some "in process" of the larger projects.
> 
> Here is a link to a recent post.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-427621-1.html


Those are great Janet Lee. Certainly deserved a second look at them. Must say some of them would make me cockeyed, quite literally, to work on them. Your vision must be very stable. Love your colors and your adventuresome use of them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! Obviously I have not "settled" on any one craft yet! Doubt if I every will. Plus I am also emboidering some quilt blocks. Definitely using some wild and crazy colors on them!


Why settle on any one craft. Variety is the spice of life and you are not doing them for repeat sales.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was not mean't to sound critical, I hope you did not read it as such. We need some way to show when something is said with amusement!


Believe me, I took it as a funny! We actually joke about it, I do all the work and he gets the credit! Works for us. He pays for the yarn etc., I have the fun of doing it and he has the fun of giving it to whomever!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Those are great Janet Lee. Certainly deserved a second look at them. Must say some of them would make me cockeyed, quite literally, to work on them. Your vision must be very stable. Love your colors and your adventuresome use of them.


Thank you, Tanya. When I was a child I was frequently told not to put certain colors together, or that I just wasn't good with colors. Obviously I didn't listen! I do wear glasses though, have since I was 6 years old. The good thing about some of these is that I don't look at them as a whole, I just look at the part I am working on. DH just shakes his head and lets me do my thing. Smart man!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Why settle on any one craft. Variety is the spice of life and you are not doing them for repeat sales.


I hardly ever do anything twice. Unless I have been asked for something or I am trying to make sure a pattern I designed is ready for others to try. The same goes with cross stitch. Since I started back as a child, there has only been two times that I did something twice. Once for mother/brother, and then Christmas stockings for two nieces.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Tanya. When I was a child I was frequently told not to put certain colors together, or that I just wasn't good with colors. Obviously I didn't listen! I do wear glasses though, have since I was 6 years old. The good thing about some of these is that I don't look at them as a whole, I just look at the part I am working on. DH just shakes his head and lets me do my thing. Smart man!


Absolutely understand. It would be too overwhelming to try and take in the whole piece at once while working on it. People would often look at my color combos and shake their head but I stuck with what I liked and typically see other duplicating them or their becoming popular at some point. So I saw myself as ahead of the times and patiently/or not waited for the world to catch up with me :sm09: :sm09:

I think color is about seeing, and feeling the energy of them and the balance between them. Always telling people that color is nothing but energy and you have to connect with it. Some people need to have fixed formulas and so tend not to feel comfortable choosing colors. Have had many customers who always asked what other people did or they needed to see a combo in a magazine that seemed au courant. That never worked for me as the lighting in a home could be so different than what was in the picture and the colors wouldn't look the same in their homes. And you also need to take into account all the other colors in a room that bounced off each other. That always seemed kind of fun for me to play with.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I hardly ever do anything twice. Unless I have been asked for something or I am trying to make sure a pattern I designed is ready for others to try. The same goes with cross stitch. Since I started back as a child, there has only been two times that I did something twice. Once for mother/brother, and then Christmas stockings for two nieces.


Me, too. Even when making all those market bags, no two were ever alike.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! Obviously I have not "settled" on any one craft yet! Doubt if I every will. Plus I am also emboidering some quilt blocks. Definitely using some wild and crazy colors on them!


I think doing different crafty things keeps the creativity fresh and flowing. Enjoy!!! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Believe me, I took it as a funny! We actually joke about it, I do all the work and he gets the credit! Works for us. He pays for the yarn etc., I have the fun of doing it and he has the fun of giving it to whomever!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Absolutely understand. It would be too overwhelming to try and take in the whole piece at once while working on it. People would often look at my color combos and shake their head but I stuck with what I liked and typically see other duplicating them or their becoming popular at some point. So I saw myself as ahead of the times and patiently/or not waited for the world to catch up with me :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> I think color is about seeing, and feeling the energy of them and the balance between them. Always telling people that color is nothing but energy and you have to connect with it. Some people need to have fixed formulas and so tend not to feel comfortable choosing colors. Have had many customers who always asked what other people did or they needed to see a combo in a magazine that seemed au courant. That never worked for me as the lighting in a home could be so different than what was in the picture and the colors wouldn't look the same in their homes. And you also need to take into account all the other colors in a room that bounced off each other. That always seemed kind of fun for me to play with.


Had to smile, DH said the world will never catch up with me, I am way too weird! I took that as a compliment.

In our last house I chose colors that I found soothing. The living room/dining room had light green walls and a light blue ceiling. The utility room was a medium redish tan (I know, sounds weird), the bedroom was a light saddle brown with a lighter shade for the ceiling. His office was some shade of a light brown also. My craft room/library was a dark antique mauve. Master bath was a sky blue. As you can tell, pretty much all earth tones. Then I bring in brighter colors with the furniture, curtains, etc. I like the subtle tones over all and then liven it all up with small accents of color.

And then when folks see it, they almost all say they would never thought of putting those colors together, but for some reason it works!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Had to smile, DH said the world will never catch up with me, I am way too weird! I took that as a compliment.
> 
> In our last house I chose colors that I found soothing. The living room/dining room had light green walls and a light blue ceiling. The utility room was a medium redish tan (I know, sounds weird), the bedroom was a light saddle brown with a lighter shade for the ceiling. His office was some shade of a light brown also. My craft room/library was a dark antique mauve. Master bath was a sky blue. As you can tell, pretty much all earth tones. Then I bring in brighter colors with the furniture, curtains, etc. I like the subtle tones over all and then liven it all up with small accents of color.
> 
> And then when folks see it, they almost all say they would never thought of putting those colors together, but for some reason it works!


Sounds very interesting to me. One thing I liked to do when painting paneled doors was to stripe the panel molding with contrasting colors. In one house the husband liked any color as long as it was white/ the wife wanted lots of color. That was a challenge that we slowly conquered. I recall doing one bathroom door with a raspberry and cream detail; another one with a café au lait and deeper tan. We faux finished one bath in blue/greens. By the end the husband began to get it and we did a MBR wall in hunter green--his choice. Aside from ceilings don't think anything was done in white and that was a very big house. That was a fun job. My house never got finished and in my typical fashion never could decide on colors that I wanted so painted everything white just to get something that looked finished in the house. Only my older gd's room when she stayed with me got a color that she chose--robin's egg blue with a huge rainbow on one wall with stenciled teddy bears which are still there: needed to do something special for her.

Painted one kid's room a bright plum color once; another one chose a navy blue. Kids are not shy about color and with their energy so high, they need bright vibrating colors to match theirs. My favorite customer was a woman who described herself as a 'beige' person. After the amount of work being done I was not going to wash it out with beige. Walking her thru the colors with many samples splashed on her walls, we arrived at several colors with faux finishes in 3 rooms. The husband really liked it. Then when I did their auxiliary house/studio they went and brought in some strong colors like a golden yellow and rusty red. It tickled me that they actually learned to not be afraid of color and the place looked fabulous.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sounds very interesting to me. One thing I liked to do when painting paneled doors was to stripe the panel molding with contrasting colors. In one house the husband liked any color as long as it was white/ the wife wanted lots of color. That was a challenge that we slowly conquered. I recall doing one bathroom door with a raspberry and cream detail; another one with a café au lait and deeper tan. We faux finished one bath in blue/greens. By the end the husband began to get it and we did a MBR wall in hunter green--his choice. Aside from ceilings don't think anything was done in white and that was a very big house. That was a fun job. My house never got finished and in my typical fashion never could decide on colors that I wanted so painted everything white just to get something that looked finished in the house. Only my older gd's room when she stayed with me got a color that she chose--robin's egg blue with a huge rainbow on one wall with stenciled teddy bears which are still there: needed to do something special for her.
> 
> Painted one kid's room a bright plum color once; another one chose a navy blue. Kids are not shy about color and with their energy so high, they need bright vibrating colors to match theirs. My favorite customer was a woman who described herself as a 'beige' person. After the amount of work being done I was not going to wash it out with beige. Walking her thru the colors with many samples splashed on her walls, we arrived at several colors with faux finishes in 3 rooms. The husband really liked it. Then when I did their auxiliary house/studio they went and brought in some strong colors like a golden yellow and rusty red. It tickled me that they actually learned to not be afraid of color and the place looked fabulous.


Oh my, kids and colors.

My sister left home while we were still in high school. Our mother decided my bedroom needed to be painted in honor of the occasion. She asked me what colors I wanted. I told her green and orange. Surprise, surprise, she went with it! The walls were a lovely kelly green, the curtains were a lighter green print with orange accents. The old iron bed frame and dresser were painted a bright hunter orange! Strangely enoughly, it all worked well together.

The walls in this new house are still a neutral color. I have been using brighter colors for some of the accent things, expecially the red drapes in my exercise room!

I have always like a happy yellow color for the kitchen. DH let me do that once, I doubt if he will let me do it again! Said it was too bright and happy first thing in the morning!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What fun, Toni!


Looks like lots of fun, Toni.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! More experiments on the next one! I am guessing I will eventually find a guernsey design I like best and stick with it, but I am having fun looking for it!


I'm confused about the name. I see gansey and guernsey used interchangeably. Are they the same thing? Just trying to keep it straight mentally. ☺


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Gave out 2 of the children's hats the other day. The kids loved them and put them on immediately. Given the house full of gifts I thought that was a pretty good sign of their success. Mother said the kids wore them all day yesterday, too. Brain dead me forgot to take my camera to photo the kids wearing them. They really fit perfectly which made me so happy: I always worry about that sort of thing. Hopefully the mom will photo and send me pics but with a baby and the 2 boys I am not holding my breathe.
> 
> Finally got working on this Architexture scarf pattern that was free on Craftsy. It is proving to be a lot more work than I expected but done in fingering wt yarn and 12" wide, not surprising. Am getting cross eyed working it and making mistakes. Second time that I ripped out at least 2" of work (like 13-15 rows) and having to redo. The person who this is for is the one who has been so helpful to me and who is also such a careful worker that I want this to be a well done to show my appreciation. It may not get done for a couple of weeks yet but he does not celebrate holidays which means it is no problem. Still have 4 hats for his crew to give them.


Glad the kids liked their hats. I bribe pd my GD to try on her tunic. Seems like the little stinker won't do something if you want her to. I told her I wasn't going to make her things anymore if she didn't even want to try them on. Makes me a little sad but she is a willful six year old.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have not been receiving updates.Grrrrr! I will try and catch up.
It was my friends birthday and she love her scarf. Thank you, Toni for a brilliant pattern :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, kids and colors.
> 
> My sister left home while we were still in high school. Our mother decided my bedroom needed to be painted in honor of the occasion. She asked me what colors I wanted. I told her green and orange. Surprise, surprise, she went with it! The walls were a lovely kelly green, the curtains were a lighter green print with orange accents. The old iron bed frame and dresser were painted a bright hunter orange! Strangely enoughly, it all worked well together.
> 
> ...


Maybe you can do one kitchen wall in a stronger yellow and the rest of the room in a yellowish off white. For my ex-beige customer we did one kitchen wall in a bright yellow with some white and rust for faux finishing. I called it our omelet wall :sm02: That wall was also the one that got the brightest sunlight on it in the morning which muted the effect. Something to consider.

Your multi-green with orange was/is a great combination and it sounds like the colors were well balanced. Lots of kid energy but in good taste. I have a friend whose favorite color is orange. And one of the children's hats made this month was orange with black and cream striping. Cannot wait to get the pictures of the boys in their hats. And for years every apartment I lived in got at least one orangy wall--usually tone or tint more peachy or rust than bright orange.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have not been receiving updates.Grrrrr! I will try and catch up.
> It was my friends birthday and she love her scarf. Thank you, Toni for a brilliant pattern :sm24:


Norma--this is beautiful. This is the first time I have seen Toni's pattern in full length and it is wonderful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Glad the kids liked their hats. I bribe pd my GD to try on her tunic. Seems like the little stinker won't do something if you want her to. I told her I wasn't going to make her things anymore if she didn't even want to try them on. Makes me a little sad but she is a willful six year old.


 My 6 yr old gd is like that, too. It really bothers me when she is so contrary. I have pretty much decided that she has to ask me for something before I make it. At least she will become invested in it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, what a lovely Winterwonderland. You did Toni proud. Glad your friend loved it.

Janet Lee and Tanya, been following the conversation on color. Very interesting. The colors in our great room-kitchen, dining and computer area- are light peach, a darker peach and a light mint green. I love them. The only room with white is the livingroom. Every once in a while I will look at the livingroom and wonder if I should paint one of the walls one of the other colors. 

Happy Weds!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have not been receiving updates.Grrrrr! I will try and catch up.
> It was my friends birthday and she love her scarf. Thank you, Toni for a brilliant pattern :sm24:


Pretty in pink! So nice when the recipient loves their gift.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, what a lovely Winterwonderland. You did Toni proud. Glad your friend loved it.
> 
> Janet Lee and Tanya, been following the conversation on color. Very interesting. The colors in our great room-kitchen, dining and computer area- are light peach, a darker peach and a light mint green. I love them. The only room with white is the livingroom. Every once in a while I will look at the livingroom and wonder if I should paint one of the walls one of the other colors.
> 
> Happy Weds!!!


One thing I always suggest is to buy little color samples and splash them on the walls to see how they look in your space with the changing light and other room colors. You might want to work with larger pieces of white paper so as not to put color on the walls until you are ready. You can hang the paper samples up and move them around. They sell 2 oz jars of paint in the local True Value and they will also mix up 4 oz jars as well so you can get the exact colors you may be interested in.

Lots of fun to play with color in your living space. Much bigger scale than with our smaller craft projects.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have not been receiving updates.Grrrrr! I will try and catch up.
> It was my friends birthday and she love her scarf. Thank you, Toni for a brilliant pattern :sm24:


I can see why she did, Norma. And I am Grrrring with you in not getting updates.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Maybe you can do one kitchen wall in a stronger yellow and the rest of the room in a yellowish off white. For my ex-beige customer we did one kitchen wall in a bright yellow with some white and rust for faux finishing. I called it our omelet wall :sm02: That wall was also the one that got the brightest sunlight on it in the morning which muted the effect. Something to consider.
> 
> Your multi-green with orange was/is a great combination and it sounds like the colors were well balanced. Lots of kid energy but in good taste. I have a friend whose favorite color is orange. And one of the children's hats made this month was orange with black and cream striping. Cannot wait to get the pictures of the boys in their hats. And for years every apartment I lived in got at least one orangy wall--usually tone or tint more peachy or rust than bright orange.


I had an orange suit years ago that I wore deep turquoise with. Love that combo. My GS on his mom painted his room close to turquoise above a chair rail and orange below with one room reserved for green on the top. That boy loves green.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> My 6 yr old gd is like that, too. It really bothers me when she is so contrary. I have pretty much decided that she has to ask me for something before I make it. At least she will become invested in it.


I like that approach. I think I'll do that.

By the way, I bet the paneled doors you painted were pretty.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I like that approach. I think I'll do that.
> 
> By the way, I bet the paneled doors you painted were pretty.


Those paneled doors were super snazzy. Did this on several jobs where we had doors that had molding embedded where they could be detailed. They take time, a steady hand and a good eye but sure are worth the effort. Did this also on an old house with wide colonial base board molding. Took an inexpensive job and made it sing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I had an orange suit years ago that I wore deep turquoise with. Love that combo. My GS on his mom painted his room close to turquoise above a chair rail and orange below with one room reserved for green on the top. That boy loves green.


Those colors work so well in your SW region with that intense natural light, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm confused about the name. I see gansey and guernsey used interchangeably. Are they the same thing? Just trying to keep it straight mentally. ☺


That is quite true, Barbara- they are interchangeable, Gansey is commonly used around Scotland- not sure, but possibly dialectal.
Same thing- other equally acceptable terms Jersey (another of the Channel Islands), Sweater, and often here, Jumper.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Pretty in pink! So nice when the recipient loves their gift.


I fully agree! *Norma*, sorry to hear you've not been getting notifications! How is the lace-making coming on?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--this is beautiful. This is the first time I have seen Toni's pattern in full length and it is wonderful.


Thank you, so much, Tanya.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bev.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Pretty in pink! So nice when the recipient loves their gift.


Just so! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Barbara. It puzzles me when updates just stop.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I fully agree! *Norma*, sorry to hear you've not been getting notifications! How is the lace-making coming on?


It is coming on well. I had a book about Bucks point lace for Christmas so I am just starting to learn that. I have only made a tiny bit of it years ago.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite true, Barbara- they are interchangeable, Gansey is commonly used around Scotland- not sure, but possibly dialectal.
> Same thing- other equally acceptable terms Jersey (another of the Channel Islands), Sweater, and often here, Jumper.


Thanks for that explanation, Julie!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Those colors work so well in your SW region with that intense natural light, too.


You see it a lot here. I had the suit when I lived in Ohio. Should have known my color sense would migrate me to the southwest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is coming on well. I had a book about Bucks point lace for Christmas so I am just starting to learn that. I have only made a tiny bit of it years ago.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for that explanation, Julie!


You're welcome!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone!!! Taken a few days off, so need to catch up. Bev -- wonderful news about your win in the contest -- of course, it seems to me, that your photos just keep getting better and better. JanetLee -- gorgeous red gansey. Very much like the patterning as you arranged it and loved the color. Toni -- fun gingerbread projects and Barb -- great projects with the grands. Norma -- lovely, lovely scarf. I've been away from lace for too long -- have the itch, but have started work on a big project which I'll explain in one of the January LPs. 

Am currently working on a sewing project which has required substantial modifications and alterations to the original pattern. Have a toile cut out; so hope to get it together and fitted today so I can make final mods to the pattern. When I finish this I'll be using some gorgeous ivory colored silk. It has been my experience that you have to get it right the first time when working with silk; hence all the care now. So keep your fingers crossed for me, please.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have not been receiving updates.Grrrrr! I will try and catch up.
> It was my friends birthday and she love her scarf. Thank you, Toni for a brilliant pattern :sm24:


Thank you, Norma! It is beautifully done! I am so glad your friend likes it. :sm02:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! Taken a few days off, so need to catch up. Bev -- wonderful news about your win in the contest -- of course, it seems to me, that your photos just keep getting better and better. JanetLee -- gorgeous red gansey. Very much like the patterning as you arranged it and loved the color. Toni -- fun gingerbread projects and Barb -- great projects with the grands. Norma -- lovely, lovely scarf. I've been away from lace for too long -- have the itch, but have started work on a big project which I'll explain in one of the January LPs.
> 
> Am currently working on a sewing project which has required substantial modifications and alterations to the original pattern. Have a toile cut out; so hope to get it together and fitted today so I can make final mods to the pattern. When I finish this I'll be using some gorgeous ivory colored silk. It has been my experience that you have to get it right the first time when working with silk; hence all the care now. So keep your fingers crossed for me, please.


Thank you, DeEtta!

Fingers and toes are crossed! :sm17:

Speaking of January, the first two weeks, January 1 - 15, on the Lace Party schedule are still open for anyone to host.... :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You see it a lot here. I had the suit when I lived in Ohio. Should have known my color sense would migrate me to the southwest.


Your vital force was pulling your coat tails :sm09:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--are your working with silk fabric, or silk yarn? What are you making?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! Taken a few days off, so need to catch up. Bev -- wonderful news about your win in the contest -- of course, it seems to me, that your photos just keep getting better and better. JanetLee -- gorgeous red gansey. Very much like the patterning as you arranged it and loved the color. Toni -- fun gingerbread projects and Barb -- great projects with the grands. Norma -- lovely, lovely scarf. I've been away from lace for too long -- have the itch, but have started work on a big project which I'll explain in one of the January LPs.
> 
> Am currently working on a sewing project which has required substantial modifications and alterations to the original pattern. Have a toile cut out; so hope to get it together and fitted today so I can make final mods to the pattern. When I finish this I'll be using some gorgeous ivory colored silk. It has been my experience that you have to get it right the first time when working with silk; hence all the care now. So keep your fingers crossed for me, please.


Primaries crossed  And wishing you no skipped stitches and smooth-feeding feed dogs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! Taken a few days off, so need to catch up. Bev -- wonderful news about your win in the contest -- of course, it seems to me, that your photos just keep getting better and better. JanetLee -- gorgeous red gansey. Very much like the patterning as you arranged it and loved the color. Toni -- fun gingerbread projects and Barb -- great projects with the grands. Norma -- lovely, lovely scarf. I've been away from lace for too long -- have the itch, but have started work on a big project which I'll explain in one of the January LPs.
> 
> Am currently working on a sewing project which has required substantial modifications and alterations to the original pattern. Have a toile cut out; so hope to get it together and fitted today so I can make final mods to the pattern. When I finish this I'll be using some gorgeous ivory colored silk. It has been my experience that you have to get it right the first time when working with silk; hence all the care now. So keep your fingers crossed for me, please.


Fingers, and toes crossed!!!!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DeEtta--are your working with silk fabric, or silk yarn? What are you making?


I'm working with silk fabric. What I'm making is sort of tough to discuss, but here goes. As you know, my Mom is not well and when I met with the funeral people earlier this year, they said it was their preference that bodies which will be cremated, still be dressed appropriately as a matter of "dignity." Well, I agree. So, I'm working on my Mother's burial gown. After thinking about it for awhile, I decided to make something not unlike a nightgown, but using some Chinese silk that my Father brought home from Shanghi (can't remember how to spell it now) at the end of WWII. I'm also using some knitted lace that I made for her some 15 years ago or so for a nightgown to decorate the the skirt and sleeve hems. And as a final touch, I plan on embroidering red roses on the collar because they are her favorite flowers. Lastly, to facilitate the process of dressing her, I've tried to be sensitive to the challenges of preparing a body -- so the pattern has been adjusted so that the sleeves are separate and the body of the gown can easily be positioned around her body. A lot of thought has gone into this -- each thought accompanied by tears and love. It is my final gift to a beautiful, lovely lady.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I'm working with silk fabric. What I'm making is sort of tough to discuss, but here goes. As you know, my Mom is not well and when I met with the funeral people earlier this year, they said it was their preference that bodies which will be cremated, still be dressed appropriately as a matter of "dignity." Well, I agree. So, I'm working on my Mother's burial gown. After thinking about it for awhile, I decided to make something not unlike a nightgown, but using some Chinese silk that my Father brought home from Shanghi (can't remember how to spell it now) at the end of WWII. I'm also using some knitted lace that I made for her some 15 years ago or so for a nightgown to decorate the the skirt and sleeve hems. And as a final touch, I plan on embroidering red roses on the collar because they are her favorite flowers. Lastly, to facilitate the process of dressing her, I've tried to be sensitive to the challenges of preparing a body -- so the pattern has been adjusted so that the sleeves are separate and the body of the gown can easily be positioned around her body. A lot of thought has gone into this -- each thought accompanied by tears and love. It is my final gift to a beautiful, lovely lady.


Oh my dear DeEtta- I have tears in my eyes as I type this- what a brave, caring, loving final gift this will be.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my dear DeEtta- I have tears in my eyes as I type this- what a brave, caring, loving final gift this will be.


I had the same reaction. God bless, DeEtta.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my dear DeEtta- I have tears in my eyes as I type this- what a brave, caring, loving final gift this will be.


I could not have said this any better. <3


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I'm working with silk fabric. What I'm making is sort of tough to discuss, but here goes. As you know, my Mom is not well and when I met with the funeral people earlier this year, they said it was their preference that bodies which will be cremated, still be dressed appropriately as a matter of "dignity." Well, I agree. So, I'm working on my Mother's burial gown. After thinking about it for awhile, I decided to make something not unlike a nightgown, but using some Chinese silk that my Father brought home from Shanghi (can't remember how to spell it now) at the end of WWII. I'm also using some knitted lace that I made for her some 15 years ago or so for a nightgown to decorate the the skirt and sleeve hems. And as a final touch, I plan on embroidering red roses on the collar because they are her favorite flowers. Lastly, to facilitate the process of dressing her, I've tried to be sensitive to the challenges of preparing a body -- so the pattern has been adjusted so that the sleeves are separate and the body of the gown can easily be positioned around her body. A lot of thought has gone into this -- each thought accompanied by tears and love. It is my final gift to a beautiful, lovely lady.


Oh, my, what a wonderful tribute to someone so loved. It must have been and still must be so hard to do this--lots of love, lots of sorrow. So many memories even in the silk which is also so special. Thank you so much for sharing this with me/us. FYI, Shanghai is how that city is spelled--you were pretty close.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm confused about the name. I see gansey and guernsey used interchangeably. Are they the same thing? Just trying to keep it straight mentally. ☺


Same thing, but I keep forgetting how to spell guernsey for some reason and then my computer keeps changing it on me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have not been receiving updates.Grrrrr! I will try and catch up.
> It was my friends birthday and she love her scarf. Thank you, Toni for a brilliant pattern :sm24:


Beautiful scarf, lovely color.

Hope you are getting the updates again. Every now and again a Grimlen will get in my computer and change things around on me.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for your nice comments. Toile finished and fitted. Adjustments made to pattern pieces. Too late in the day to start cutting fabric. Thanks, Tanya for Shanghai -- my mind just went blank, knew it wasn't correct, but to involved in what I was writing to easily figure it out.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Maybe you can do one kitchen wall in a stronger yellow and the rest of the room in a yellowish off white. For my ex-beige customer we did one kitchen wall in a bright yellow with some white and rust for faux finishing. I called it our omelet wall :sm02: That wall was also the one that got the brightest sunlight on it in the morning which muted the effect. Something to consider.
> 
> Your multi-green with orange was/is a great combination and it sounds like the colors were well balanced. Lots of kid energy but in good taste. I have a friend whose favorite color is orange. And one of the children's hats made this month was orange with black and cream striping. Cannot wait to get the pictures of the boys in their hats. And for years every apartment I lived in got at least one orangy wall--usually tone or tint more peachy or rust than bright orange.


I think I remember that one! I would totally wear an orange hat! Just ask poor DH!

DH is very strong about not wanting yellow in the kitchen. So, for now I will go along with it. However, I may try something really off the wall (no pun intended) in my exercise room!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

DeEtta, wow, that sounds lovely! I have never worked with silk, but have heard the same thing, don't make a mistake!

Hope you will be posting a picture when finished as long as it is allowed.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I'm working with silk fabric. What I'm making is sort of tough to discuss, but here goes. As you know, my Mom is not well and when I met with the funeral people earlier this year, they said it was their preference that bodies which will be cremated, still be dressed appropriately as a matter of "dignity." Well, I agree. So, I'm working on my Mother's burial gown. After thinking about it for awhile, I decided to make something not unlike a nightgown, but using some Chinese silk that my Father brought home from Shanghi (can't remember how to spell it now) at the end of WWII. I'm also using some knitted lace that I made for her some 15 years ago or so for a nightgown to decorate the the skirt and sleeve hems. And as a final touch, I plan on embroidering red roses on the collar because they are her favorite flowers. Lastly, to facilitate the process of dressing her, I've tried to be sensitive to the challenges of preparing a body -- so the pattern has been adjusted so that the sleeves are separate and the body of the gown can easily be positioned around her body. A lot of thought has gone into this -- each thought accompanied by tears and love. It is my final gift to a beautiful, lovely lady.


This is definitely a labor of love. Bless you for making this and I am sure you have tears in your eyes plus a smile on your face while you are making this. It sounds lovely.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, how great that the kids loved the hats you made for them. That scarf you are working on sounds like a challenge. Hope you have figured it out now. 

Norma, your friend is lucky to get such a pretty scarf! It really is such a wonderful pattern and you did such a nice job with it. 

DeEtta, what a beautiful and sensitive project you have undertaken to honor your mom.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, how great that the kids loved the hats you made for them. That scarf you are working on sounds like a challenge. Hope you have figured it out now.
> 
> Norma, your friend is lucky to get such a pretty scarf! It really is such a wonderful pattern and you did such a nice job with it.
> 
> DeEtta, what a beautiful and sensitive project you have undertaken to honor your mom.


Thanx Caryn. The scarf is really not hard but reading the pattern has been a struggle. Finally figured out the flow of the writing of it but my eyes cannot seem to take in the writing causing mistakes. Just discovered I left out an entire section which works like a refrain between segments. Am thinking to cut apart the scarf and insert the section. My small challenge is trying to envision how to deal with the increase/decrease when grafting the parts back together again. And maybe it won't really make a difference for only that 1 row. The pattern is a bit tiring actually as it is being done in a fingering wt yarn and the fabric is solid so 1000's upon 1000's of stitches and no YOs to help speed you along.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been meaning to ask for awhile now if anyone knows what is going on with our MIAs Sue and Ronie?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Your vital force was pulling your coat tails :sm09:


I like that!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks so much, DeEtta.  I am learning alot.  Got some ebooks on it and decided I was not going to purchase more, because I don't have time to do the home work in them, because I am out taking pictures. And I learn a lot about taking pictures. So, I am just reading the books over and over again and some is soaking in. 

DeEtta, crossing fingers and sending well wishes for your work in silk. DeEtta, what a lovely gift you are making for your mother. So much thought and love going into it. I love that it is material that your Dad brought back from Shanghi. You are surely honoring your mother in the best possible way. Hugs for you as you do this, as it is surely hard.

Oh, my, Tanya. You are so right! We haven't heard from Sue and Ronie in quite awhile. I hope all is well with them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, DeEtta.  I am learning alot.  Got some ebooks on it and decided I was not going to purchase more, because I don't have time to do the home work in them, because I am out taking pictures. And I learn a lot taking pictures. So, I am just reading the books over and over again and some is soaking in.
> 
> DeEtta, crossing fingers and sending well wishes for your work in silk. DeEtta, what a lovely gift you are making for your mother. So much thought and love going into it. I love that it is material that your Dad brought back from Shanghi. You are surely honoring your mother in the best possible way. Hugs for you as you do this, as it is surely hard.
> 
> Oh, my, Tanya. You are so right! We haven't heard from Sue and Ronie in quite awhile. I hope all is well with them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful scarf, lovely color.
> 
> Hope you are getting the updates again. Every now and again a Grimlen will get in my computer and change things around on me.


Thank you. Yes, I seem to be back to normal on the updates front. Phew :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Caryn. I was so pleased she liked it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I forgot to answer your question about the bind off I was using. It is Jenny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off. I love it. And I can remember it now since I have used it so much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I forgot to answer your question about the bind off I was using. It is Jenny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off. I love it. And I can remember it now since I have used it so much.


I forget exactly which one I am using now- I know Jenny's Surprisingly Stretchy was one that was suggested when I found it- really like the look of it though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I forgot to answer your question about the bind off I was using. It is Jenny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off. I love it. And I can remember it now since I have used it so much.


Ah,yes. I have done that many times, too. It was one of the bind offs that was posted way back when we did the cast on/bind off party and is such a good one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Caryn. I was so pleased she liked it.


When we gift someone it often feels like an unveiling of an art piece for which we anxiously await the response. Such a relief when it is appreciated.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! Taken a few days off, so need to catch up. Bev -- wonderful news about your win in the contest -- of course, it seems to me, that your photos just keep getting better and better. JanetLee -- gorgeous red gansey. Very much like the patterning as you arranged it and loved the color. Toni -- fun gingerbread projects and Barb -- great projects with the grands. Norma -- lovely, lovely scarf. I've been away from lace for too long -- have the itch, but have started work on a big project which I'll explain in one of the January LPs.
> 
> Am currently working on a sewing project which has required substantial modifications and alterations to the original pattern. Have a toile cut out; so hope to get it together and fitted today so I can make final mods to the pattern. When I finish this I'll be using some gorgeous ivory colored silk. It has been my experience that you have to get it right the first time when working with silk; hence all the care now. So keep your fingers crossed for me, please.


Ivory colored silk sounds luscious. What a loving tribute to your mother and to you for making it. I cannot imagine being able to do something like that but it is a deeply beautiful gesture and a testament to the love you have for your mother. All that can be crossed is crossed.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my dear DeEtta- I have tears in my eyes as I type this- what a brave, caring, loving final gift this will be.


These are my thoughts, too. Bless you, DeEtta. What a special gift.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie's computer and the KP site are not cooperating with each other very well, so she is not able to get on. Her computer keeps picking up viruses she said. :sm03:

The last I heard from Sue, her DH was recuperating from back surgery and all was going well. They were not able to take their trip to Europe like they had planned.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Ronie's computer and the KP site are not cooperating with each other very well, so she is not able to get on. Her computer keeps picking up viruses she said. :sm03:
> 
> The last I heard from Sue, her DH was recuperating from back surgery and all was going well. They were not able to take their trip to Europe like they had planned.


Good to hear Toni. Hope both of them can soon rejoin us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, I bit the bullet and cut my scarf in half! Will knit in the missed section this today and then try to screw up my courage to graft the halves together. This past summer was trying to help someone graft dissimilar stitches so should be able to do this for myself--right? We will see!!!!!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well, I bit the bullet and cut my scarf in half! Will knit in the missed section this today and then try to screw up my courage to graft the halves together. This past summer was trying to help someone graft dissimilar stitches so should be able to do this for myself--right? We will see!!!!!!!!


Yes, you can do this! I know you can! You are invincible!

Please take pictures so we can see what you did.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, you can do this! I know you can! You are invincible!
> 
> Please take pictures so we can see what you did.


That pat on the back felt good :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:
 

> Well, I bit the bullet and cut my scarf in half! Will knit in the missed section this today and then try to screw up my courage to graft the halves together. This past summer was trying to help someone graft dissimilar stitches so should be able to do this for myself--right? We will see!!!!!!!!


Brave woman! You taught the steering class, right? If you did that, I know you can do this.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Brave woman! You taught the steering class, right? If you did that, I know you can do this.


 :sm23: Got to adore "auto correct"!

I haven't been on much because I have to update Mozilla Firefox and my AVG Free Edition. I'm not totally without internet access... just fixed the memory warning on here last Saturday.

Working on #4 of 5 Merriment doilies now. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Since this is a slow, snow day around here, thought you might like to see some pics of the project I am working on.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Brave woman! You taught the steering class, right? If you did that, I know you can do this.


No, I didn't teach the steeking class, just participated in it. I did some design stuff with miter squares and cast on/bind offs.
Was it DeEtta who did the steeking one?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Elizabeth DogYarns taught the steeking class.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Ok, it isn't a cookie but I finished my shawl and blocked it last night. The paid pattern is on Ravelry, Rocks in the Riverbed by Petra Neumann. I used yarn I bought in Hawaii in Feb, so technically I bought and used yarn in the same year. It was purchased for a different shawl that I ended up not liking. I would have preferred brighter "rocks" but I think it is ok. This is a swing knitting pattern using German short rows. Pretty easy once you figure out the pattern. Here are some pics.


That's very pretty, I haven't seen that pattern before.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Julie I have never done a dream bird. I think all the feathers intimidate me.


Once you've done the first feather, you"get it" &you're off. I lead the workshop for it & made some notes that IMO make it very easy. PM me if you'd like those. The biggest problem with that pattern is it gives in fir about 20 confusing pages, if you throw away most of them you are much better off????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- got it. Thanks for the clarification. Think I'll give this a try after the holidays when there is a bit more time. Been wanting to know about mincemeat -- so this is very helpful.


I make minecemeat every fall from my MILs recipe that has a base of green tomatoes. I know it sounds weird but the end result is so good. I had only had store bought stuff before & didn't like it but this has so much more flavour. I will post the recipe if anyone is interested.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> My DIL and I took the kids to a movie yesterday, "Sing". I loved it. But I love kids movies.
> 
> I have a little time to add another recipe. This was my father's favorite.
> 
> ...


My DH loves those cookies, I really should make some.

I saw an ad for the movie Sing, last time GD was here she kept sings "OMG look at her butt"???? I wondered what that was about but see it comes from the movie????????I think I should take her to it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Happy holidays to everyone!
> 
> The grandkids and I did crsfts yesterday. Fun and it distracted them from the iPads and getting on each other's nerves. Here are pictures.


Cute. I want to do some of those little hats with my GKs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Received some very sad news last night. Karen (DH youngest sister), husband, Shawn, had a massive heart attack and died around 7 pm in Baltimore. He was at home and Karen and their daughters Paige (13) and Victoria (10) were at her parents house in PGH, PA. Shawn also has a son, Darius, by another lady and he is in his 20s. Shawn and Karen both are Baltimore police officers. In a way I am glad she was at her parents for Christmas because of the family support. Shawn was in his 40s, knew he had heart problems, and had very high blood pressure. He had lost over half his body weight a couple of years ago on his doctor's advice.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share with you folks because you are a great group of compassionate and caring folks.


My condolences, always seems even worse when people die at Christmas & he's much too young


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I finished my guensey last week but could not get good pictures because the bright red wouldn't cooperate. Tonight I finally was able to get some decent pictures. This is actually a very bright red, almost a crimson red.
> 
> I used size 3 (US) needles.


That's beautiful, I really like the interesting pattern on the body & I love red


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bev, lovely knitting & congratulations on winning with the photos. We don't see Queen Anne's lace here but every summer I grow Ammi Mist in my flower bed, it's a close relative.
Tanya, terrible about your young friend needing dialysis, hope she can get a transplant 

That is quite the house Reno, seems the addition is twice the size of the old part.

As to color. I guess I'm a beige kind of girl???? Before we built our house we lived in several old houses & each was a little worse than the last????One had very small rooms & the wildest wallpaper you ever saw, kitchen had dinner plate sized orange & yellow flowers, tiny bedroom, humongous pink & purple flowers & bathroom had one wall of pink & purple stripes & the other wall green & yellow stripes. ???? I was so excited to have beige walls when we go here, I do have colourful accents though.
My one sons bedroom I painted dark green on th bottom 1/2 of the wall, now I wish I hadn't as every "ding" shows up so much.

I hope everyone had a great Christmas & will have a happy new year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I know m late but will share one recipe

Cuban Lunch (called this because it tastes like a chocolate bar of th same name)

3 cups chocolate chips
1-1/2 cups butterscotch chips
Melt in the microwave
Add:
2 pounds unsalted peanuts
1large bag-7 ounces/200 grams ripples potatoe chips crushed

Mix well & put in small muffin cups
Makes lots. These are my oldest sons favourite Christmas treat.

What I've been busy making


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What I've been busy making


Love the baby sweater. What is the Yarn? 
The bolero is also adorable--for what age????

The boot socks are great and look very warm. Someone is liking them a lot.

The house is more than twice the original size. The shape is pretty boxy but the interior space is huge/luxurious with monstrous glass windows for almost
panoramic views. The owners are in love with the property and living in NYC match box units they are really expanding their wings and seem to be able to
afford it. It is being super insulated and has lots of quality features. My favorite kind of customers. It began at about 16-1700 sf and will end up well over3600 sf. I am sure glad that I wont have to clean it!

One of the best things about paint is how inexpensive it is to change the color if you are unhappy with what you have chosen. However, I certainly can understand your beige color choice after all that visual chaos in such a small space. Always say there is no accounting for people's taste. Even when such styles of wallpaper were popular, they could have been done in good taste in balance with the space in which they were being used. I find, however, people can be pretty myopic and only see what is in front of their nose and cannot seem to see the whole space and how something they like in a big huge store will look at home.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That pat on the back felt good :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


I know, a little more to the right to get the out-of-reach itch! :sm11:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Since this is a slow, snow day around here, thought you might like to see some pics of the project I am working on.


You may keep the snow, but love the in-progress photographs! From a little two story to an awesome extension! Wow, that is a lot of work. And that huge basement! That could definitely come in handy. They will definitely have a lot more space.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's beautiful, I really like the interesting pattern on the body & I love red


Thank you for the condolences.

And thank you for these lovely comments. I am rather partial to red also, it almost all its many hues.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know m late but will share one recipe
> 
> Cuban Lunch (called this because it tastes like a chocolate bar of th same name)
> 
> ...


Interesting recipe, thank you.

Cute little sweater and top. And really like the bolero and could use some of the socks today. My feet are cold! Guess I could pull out the ones I made a couple of years ago.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Love the baby sweater. What is the Yarn?
> The bolero is also adorable--for what age????
> 
> The boot socks are great and look very warm. Someone is liking them a lot.
> ...


The baby sweater is called Quick Oats & I used Sidar Snowflake, some that was in my stash
The bolero is called Entrechat, I added sleeves to it. It's also available in an adult version

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrechat-2


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Janet Lee, I forgot to comment on the lovely cross stitch.
I did one for my son for Christmas, I was happy with the end product.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow, Tanya huge project :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The baby sweater is called Quick Oats & I used Sidar Snowflake, some that was in my stash
> The bolero is called Entrechat, I added sleeves to it. It's also available in an adult version
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrechat-2


Those are very cute.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Janet Lee, I forgot to comment on the lovely cross stitch.
> I did one for my son for Christmas, I was happy with the end product.


I am not surprised you are happy. It is great work :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Janet Lee, I forgot to comment on the lovely cross stitch.
> I did one for my son for Christmas, I was happy with the end product.


Oh my, that is gorgeous! I have always loved the picture and it looks wonderful stitched up!

And thank you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The baby sweater is called Quick Oats & I used Sidar Snowflake, some that was in my stash
> The bolero is called Entrechat, I added sleeves to it. It's also available in an adult version
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrechat-2


Thank you Bonnie. I once used the Sidar Snowflake for an Alan Dart toy. That bolero pattern is adorable and will save the pattern.

I realize I did that Quick Oats pattern as it was put out as a 5 hour baby sweater years ago and lends itself to lots of individual creativity.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Janet Lee, I forgot to comment on the lovely cross stitch.
> I did one for my son for Christmas, I was happy with the end product.


What a spectacular gift. I am sure your son will always treasure it. What patience you have for doing it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, Tanya. What a huge project that turned out to be. But it will be wonderful for them when it is done.

Thanks, Bonnie, for your kind comment. Turns out I have Entrachat in my Ravelry library. Your knitting looks great. Love your cross stitch. 

Toni, thanks for letting us know what Sue and Roni are up to.

I am charging ahead with my sweater. I am thinking if it is too big for the baby Naomi, I will make the Entrachat.  Something new!!! I also have a vest to enlarge for a boy who outgrew the one I made for him and is distraught about it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Tanya. What a huge project that turned out to be. But it will be wonderful for them when it is done.
> 
> Thanks, Bonnie, for your kind comment. Turns out I have Entrachat in my Ravelry library. Your knitting looks great. Love your cross stitch.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was big to begin with and grown exponentially! My customers are so excited with the house. One of their sons is getting married this summer on the property and will have a 900 sf bedroom for themselves. It is almost 3x the size of the girl's NYC apartment. You can imagine how thrilled she is. This is a very nice family and a very generous one.

Is that the gansey vest you made last? year? Good to do kids projects that can be remodeled easily.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

No, it was a vest I made a couple of years ago. The family has 4 boys. I made them for the three and then for the 4th when he was born. The oldest has outgrown his. The vests were all handed down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I make minecemeat every fall from my MILs recipe that has a base of green tomatoes. I know it sounds weird but the end result is so good. I had only had store bought stuff before & didn't like it but this has so much more flavour. I will post the recipe if anyone is interested.


for sure, that would be great Bonnie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> No, it was a vest I made a couple of years ago. The family has 4 boys. I made them for the three and then for the 4th when he was born. The oldest has outgrown his. The vests were all handed down.


How wonderful that they are treasured and the kids are learning to appreciate handcrafted work.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I forgot to answer your question about the bind off I was using. It is Jenny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off. I love it. And I can remember it now since I have used it so much.


I love that bind off, too. It makes such a nice finish and is easy to do.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Since this is a slow, snow day around here, thought you might like to see some pics of the project I am working on.


I am in awe of your ability to do such work. It looks like a huge undertaking. You are an impressive lady, Tanya.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's very pretty, I haven't seen that pattern before.


Thanks, Bonnie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Once you've done the first feather, you"get it" &you're off. I lead the workshop for it & made some notes that IMO make it very easy. PM me if you'd like those. The biggest problem with that pattern is it gives in fir about 20 confusing pages, if you throw away most of them you are much better off????


Ha! ????. I'm working on a top down sweater now. It is Dark Pearl by Carole Feller.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH loves those cookies, I really should make some.
> 
> I saw an ad for the movie Sing, last time GD was here she kept sings "OMG look at her butt"???? I wondered what that was about but see it comes from the movie????????I think I should take her to it.


The movie is really cute, a nice feel good and good message movie. Lots of stars play the animated characters. My DIL tells the GKs that they are lucky their nana loves kids movies. The prices are outrageous, though. It was $47 for four of us. I got three waters there and they were almost $15! Worse than the airport.

Your projects are really nice and that cross stitch is just beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I am in awe of your ability to do such work. It looks like a huge undertaking. You are an impressive lady, Tanya.


Aw, shucks--thank you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Ha! ????. I'm working on a top down sweater now. It is Dark Pearl by Carole Feller.


I took one of Feller's classes on short rows on Craftsy. I liked her a lot.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I took one of Feller's classes on short rows on Craftsy. I liked her a lot.


I took that one, too. Love listening to her Irish accent.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I took that one, too. Love listening to her Irish accent.


Yes, it was charming but hate to sound patronizing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> for sure, that would be great Bonnie!


Here you go, Julie, hope you can read it, I was lazy & just took a pictureð


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here you go, Julie, hope you can read it, I was lazy & just took a pictureð


I wonder if I can get that somewhere into the KP memory set-up?!
good thing I've got my reading glasses on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I shared a photo with jscaplen... but all y'all need to see this too:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Karen, those are so beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Karen, those are so beautiful. :sm24:


Thanks. There is a benefit from using my portable device... instant photos! :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if I can get that somewhere into the KP memory set-up?!
> good thing I've got my reading glasses on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks Bonnie.


On my iPad, I can click on the image & the option to "save image" comes up. Not sure if you can do this on other computers. Maybe Karen knows?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I shared a photo with jscaplen... but all y'all need to see this too:


Those are beautiful


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--those doilies are beautiful: so delicate and snowflake like.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> On my iPad, I can click on the image & the option to "save image" comes up. Not sure if you can do this on other computers. Maybe Karen knows?


Perhaps on the desktop/iPad...all I see on my device is "click on the image to return back".


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> On my iPad, I can click on the image & the option to "save image" comes up. Not sure if you can do this on other computers. Maybe Karen knows?


I left click on the picture and can then save or copy or email. All my computers work this way and they are all different.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I shared a photo with jscaplen... but all y'all need to see this too:


Karen -- those are gorgeous. Do you still have one more to go or does this finish all 5. Really beautiful!!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Karen, those are so beautiful. :sm24:


Agreed!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Karen -- those are gorgeous. Do you still have one more to go or does this finish all 5. Really beautiful!!!!


I'm working on #5 now. I had to reprint the patterns because I don't know where that folder went. At least the desktop computer is still working (where they're stored).

I will try for sets of 5 of the other 3-4 I printed. :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Since this is a slow, snow day around here, thought you might like to see some pics of the project I am working on.


If you can put together a house, you can put your scarf back together - easy peasy!!! That house is amazing, Tanya. Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

CUTE little sweaters, Bonnie! Your puppy cross stitch is very sweet, also. Thank you for sharing!!!

edit: I snagged the Green Tomato Mincemeat Recipe, too. Thanks!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I'm working on #5 now. I had to reprint the patterns because I don't know where that folder went. At least the desktop computer is still working (where they're stored).
> 
> I will try for sets of 5 of the other 3-4 I printed. :sm24:


They are so pretty, Karen!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Karen, those are so beautiful. :sm24:


I totally agree :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> If you can put together a house, you can put your scarf back together - easy peasy!!! That house is amazing, Tanya. Thank you for sharing with us!


Glad you liked seeing this building project that has been eating up so much time. It is a great challenge for so many reasons and in so many ways and truth be told I am loving it. So good to be back in that saddle again--it was a long hiatus. And sometimes it seems easier to deal with decrepit old houses than the screw ups in my knitting :sm06:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, it was charming but hate to sound patronizing


I didn't mean to sound patronizing. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I shared a photo with jscaplen... but all y'all need to see this too:


They are stunning, Karen.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I didn't mean to sound patronizing. ????


Oh, no, I didn't mean you. I was referring to myself and thought my comment may have sounded that way when that is not how it was meant.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Glad you liked seeing this building project that has been eating up so much time. It is a great challenge for so many reasons and in so many ways and truth be told I am loving it. So good to be back in that saddle again--it was a long hiatus. And sometimes it seems easier to deal with decrepit old houses than the screw ups in my knitting :sm06:


Perspectives of projects can be so different, can't they? :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh, no, I didn't mean you. I was referring to myself and thought my comment may have sounded that way when that is not how it was meant.


Oh, good, I'm good st putting my foot in my mouth from time to time. ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Oh, good, I'm good st putting my foot in my mouth from time to time. ????


Well then, you have competition :sm09:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, we are going to continue this LP for another two weeks. Is there anything in particular on your minds for discussion? I'm a bit at a loss for a continuing topic and Christmas cookies seem after the fact at this point. 

We could begin with your New Year's plans. Some of you are already there. I'll start with my plans. We are planning a quiet New Year's Eve. We aren't the "going out to party" types. We prefer a quiet evening at home. I think I was wild and crazy once upon a time or maybe I'd like to think I was????. So, happy New Year's Eve tomorrow or today.????????


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, I love your doilies. Great work.

We are trying to get together with another family tomorrow night, but have not heard back from them. If it doesn't work out, we it will just be us tomorrow night. We don't even stay up till midnight anymore, we are that wild and crazy.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Hi everyone, we are going to continue this LP for another two weeks. Is there anything in particular on your minds for discussion? I'm a bit at a loss for a continuing topic and Christmas cookies seem after the fact at this point.
> 
> We could begin with your New Year's plans. Some of you are already there. I'll start with my plans. We are planning a quiet New Year's Eve. We aren't the "going out to party" types. We prefer a quiet evening at home. I think I was wild and crazy once upon a time or maybe I'd like to think I was????. So, happy New Year's Eve tomorrow or today.????????


I have no plans. DH is on an opening in Arizona and will not be back until the 3d. By then it is too late to celebrate. It will be just me and CeCe, the cat. I will either be knitting, embroidering, cross stitch, etc. Maybe even reading on a good book.

If Sunday is a lovely day out, I will probably be doing more clean up on the yard. I have more than enough to keep me busy until spring.

Still need to figure out where I am going to be putting the flower bulbs, etc., I brought with me and where am I going to put in my garlic bed. I really need to get that in the ground.

Hope everyone has a safe and secure New Year's Eve, whether staying at home or going out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tonight will be very quiet. Maybe a nice dinner. Some knitting. Town has an annual gathering and if not too cold outside may drag me outside.

Here is something to share with you. Some may recall the Shetland Lace LP we had last summer and that I ran out of yarn for the last 12"? of border. ICE no longer had that yarn, they then said they got some in, but then didn't. This week they delivered a package of yarn in the right named color. It was too good to be true. Well it was--the yarn is absolutely a mismatch. My yarn was a soft green; this new yarn is a turquoise. What a roller coaster this project was. I think it time to reclaim my needles and markers and frog the project. Just chalk it up to a good learning experience that we shared together.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

What a nuisance Tanya .Could you make it into a dolly blanket for GD to wrap around her dolls ? The house project seems to be cracking along really well.
Hope all have a super 2017 with good health.
Hector and I will sit together ,probably go to bed before midnight and read .No point going to sleep as there are some younger people around who make a noise for a variety celebrations .
Sad to hear of another blast ,this time in Baghdad .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wishing all a safe and happy new year. I will be spending the evening at my mother's house as my brother and his wife are down for a visit. It will be nice to sit around and chat  DH and I will stay over and watch football on Sunday. I prefer not to go out to a club as New Year's is amateur night out, lol. I worked as a bartender many moons ago so have had my fill of people who only party once a year :-D 

I am almost done with A Song in the Air. I have started the bind off (over 900 stitches) and it looks like I will just squeak by with enough yarn. I knew I did not have enough to complete the large but had plenty for the medium. But as I did not want a small ball of left-over yarn that would just sit in a bin because it seems wasteful to just throw it out I opted to try the large knowing I would have to make modifications. So far my changes are working out, yay!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://international.elann.com/faq/

I have always wondered about the micron factor of yarn and how to judge softness of yarn when buying online. Then this came in like a holiday gift from the goddess and want to share it with you. The more we know, the more we can appreciated our craft--don't you think?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> What a nuisance Tanya .Could you make it into a dolly blanket for GD to wrap around her dolls ? The house project seems to be cracking along really well.
> Hope all have a super 2017 with good health.
> Hector and I will sit together ,probably go to bed before midnight and read .No point going to sleep as there are some younger people around who make a noise for a variety celebrations .
> Sad to hear of another blast ,this time in Baghdad .


The 'shawl' is a very small size and it would be good for a child or baby but the yarn is a cashmere/silk blend and cannot see giving it to a small person. Thought it would be a nice wall hanging but not now. I really like the yarn---it is so soft and a little expensive so would rather frog it and do something actually useful. Will still think more on it. People previously suggested frogging the outer border and find one a bit narrower. Still looking.

And the house project is definitely 'cracking' along. Cannot wait to begin the interior work---soon!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Wishing all a safe and happy new year. I will be spending the evening at my mother's house as my brother and his wife are down for a visit. It will be nice to sit around and chat  DH and I will stay over and watch football on Sunday. I prefer not to go out to a club as New Year's is amateur night out, lol. I worked as a bartender many moons ago so have had my fill of people who only party once a year :-D
> 
> I am almost done with A Song in the Air. I have started the bind off (over 900 stitches) and it looks like I will just squeak by with enough yarn. I knew I did not have enough to complete the large but had plenty for the medium. But as I did not want a small ball of left-over yarn that would just sit in a bin because it seems wasteful to just throw it out I opted to try the large knowing I would have to make modifications. So far my changes are working out, yay!


900 stitches is quite the BO challenge in itself--almost like its own project. Awaiting your finish line, or stitch.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Tonight will be very quiet. Maybe a nice dinner. Some knitting. Town has an annual gathering and if not too cold outside may drag me outside.
> 
> Here is something to share with you. Some may recall the Shetland Lace LP we had last summer and that I ran out of yarn for the last 12"? of border. ICE no longer had that yarn, they then said they got some in, but then didn't. This week they delivered a package of yarn in the right named color. It was too good to be true. Well it was--the yarn is absolutely a mismatch. My yarn was a soft green; this new yarn is a turquoise. What a roller coaster this project was. I think it time to reclaim my needles and markers and frog the project. Just chalk it up to a good learning experience that we shared together.


Not fair to get your hopes up and then disappointment again. At least they tried sending it or had you requested it? I think I would do the same. If there is too much effort on some things, it is time to move on. At least that is how I approach it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Not fair to get your hopes up and then disappointment again. At least they tried sending it or had you requested it? I think I would do the same. If there is too much effort on some things, it is time to move on. At least that is how I approach it.


I had requested it and paid a chunk for shipping so the yarn is not that cheap. That is the trick bag with ICE yarns--very high shipping costs that offset the low cost for the yarn. It took me 2 days to absorb the disappointment before I could even talk about it. I held on to hope for quite a few months giving them time to get new stock in. First time it was about 3? months before they did but when I ordered they wrote back they had none. So I buried the project out of sight until recently when they said they a new supply. And then it came in wrong. It is time to let it go.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Tonight will be very quiet. Maybe a nice dinner. Some knitting. Town has an annual gathering and if not too cold outside may drag me outside.
> 
> Here is something to share with you. Some may recall the Shetland Lace LP we had last summer and that I ran out of yarn for the last 12"? of border. ICE no longer had that yarn, they then said they got some in, but then didn't. This week they delivered a package of yarn in the right named color. It was too good to be true. Well it was--the yarn is absolutely a mismatch. My yarn was a soft green; this new yarn is a turquoise. What a roller coaster this project was. I think it time to reclaim my needles and markers and frog the project. Just chalk it up to a good learning experience that we shared together.


Could you make the border striped, add some white or other coordinating color. Would be a shame to frog all that work on something that is surely a work of art.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning and sending each of you a Happy New Year Wish!!! Tanya -- how disappointing to not get your yarn after your hopes were raised. But making a decision today, means that you don't have to carry the "open end" into next year. 

I'm with most of you -- plan on staying in tonight. Haven't ever really been a "celebree" of this holiday. Certainly it marks the change of the calendar, but not important enough to stay up late and drag around the next day. Rather I'll probably keep my same schedule. I had hoped to have a visitor later this afternoon, but they are ill so - no go. But I'm going to make up some stuffed mushrooms anyway and enjoy myself. As a quicky recipe, this one works really well and since it can be prepared days ahead works great for a party.

Pick button mushrooms which aren't too large. Get as many as you wish for your event.

Then saute a 1-lb package of sage sausage breaking it into fine pieces. Drain. They return to pan and add 1/2 lb of cream cheese and mix together. As the cream cheese softens it is possible to effectively mix together. Place this mixture in a bowl -- either save till later or immediately stuff mushrooms.

Remove stems from mushrooms (reserve them for soup or something else). Using a small spoon, scoop some of the sausage filling into the top of the mushroom forming a rounded dome. Place on a broiler pan (or other baking sheet) which has been lined with aluminum foil. Bunch up the foil to make a nice bed for the mushrooms so that they will "stand up." Sprinkle stuffed mushrooms with grated Parmesan cheese.

Broil mushrooms for about 7-10 minutes. Sufficient to cook the mushroom and brown the Parmesan. It you used a "small" mushroom, then they can be served as finger foods (one biters), but if they are larger and need to be eaten with a fork then they work wonderfully for an appetizer. In any case, you won't have to worry about left overs. But if you have some extra sausage mixture, it makes a wonderful spread on toast.

Cheers to each of you!! Fondest regards.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Could you make the border striped, add some white or other coordinating color. Would be a shame to frog all that work on something that is surely a work of art.


Actually did add another color for a section of the border. It still means frogging 2 days of border lace and redesigning. Sometimes it is easier to just frog and be done with it. Am still thinking and taking in everyone's responses. Thank you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning and sending each of you a Happy New Year Wish!!! Tanya -- how disappointing to not get your yarn after your hopes were raised. But making a decision today, means that you don't have to carry the "open end" into next year.
> 
> I'm with most of you -- plan on staying in tonight. Haven't ever really been a "celebree" of this holiday. Certainly it marks the change of the calendar, but not important enough to stay up late and drag around the next day. Rather I'll probably keep my same schedule. I had hoped to have a visitor later this afternoon, but they are ill so - no go. But I'm going to make up some stuffed mushrooms anyway and enjoy myself. As a quicky recipe, this one works really well and since it can be prepared days ahead works great for a party.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support. Enjoy your stuffed mushrooms.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Glad you liked seeing this building project .... sometimes it seems easier to deal with decrepit old houses than the screw ups in my knitting :sm06:


It is an incredible project, Tanya!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Tonight will be very quiet. Maybe a nice dinner. Some knitting. Town has an annual gathering and if not too cold outside may drag me outside.
> 
> Here is something to share with you. Some may recall the Shetland Lace LP we had last summer .... chalk it up to a good learning experience that we shared together.


It certainly was a wonderful learning experience. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is an incredible project, Tanya!


Can send more pics as we progress. The excavation, demolition and beginning framing are always the most dramatic as they are large processes that happen pretty quickly. The mechanicals and finish work always seem so slow until one day they are done and the project feels like home. Construction really is very dramatic.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those mushrooms sound delicious, DeEtta! Thank you!

We will be staying in and playing games with our kids. :sm24:

*Happy New Year!!! God bless you all!!!*


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, so sorry to hear of your frustration with your project and yarn. What a disappointment! And to have to pay for it too. Thank you for the micron factor info. Good to know. Looking forward to more pics of your construction project. 

Melanie, that bind off sounds a bit daunting, but it is something you can set down when you get tired of it. Can't wait to see your finished product.

Thanks, DeEtta, for the mushroom recipe. It sounds so yummy.

Happy New Year to all of you. So pleased to call you all friends. What a lovely community we have here.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> http://international.elann.com/faq/
> 
> I have always wondered about the micron factor of yarn and how to judge softness of yarn when buying online. Then this came in like a holiday gift from the goddess and want to share it with you. The more we know, the more we can appreciated our craft--don't you think?


Tanya, thank you for this. Saved to my knitting folder!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning and sending each of you a Happy New Year Wish!!! Tanya -- how disappointing to not get your yarn after your hopes were raised. But making a decision today, means that you don't have to carry the "open end" into next year.
> 
> I'm with most of you -- plan on staying in tonight. Haven't ever really been a "celebree" of this holiday. Certainly it marks the change of the calendar, but not important enough to stay up late and drag around the next day. Rather I'll probably keep my same schedule. I had hoped to have a visitor later this afternoon, but they are ill so - no go. But I'm going to make up some stuffed mushrooms anyway and enjoy myself. As a quicky recipe, this one works really well and since it can be prepared days ahead works great for a party.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your stuffed mushrooms. I remember being able to eat them. I really really liked them also!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

* A Happy and Safe New Year *to all you lovely folks!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy New Year, everyone


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought you might find this interesting

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/ice-quake-shakes-things-up-madge-lake-saskatchewan-1.3916913


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought you might find this interesting
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/ice-quake-shakes-things-up-madge-lake-saskatchewan-1.3916913


I never heard of them before. Thanks for the link. It was interesting.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, those construction pictures are great. What an exciting project and how wonderfully it is coming along. 
Will be interesting to see what you do with the scarf. 

Toni, thanks for the update about Sue and Ronie. Glad they are both okay and sure hope they can hop back in here again soon. 

Barbara, lovely little sweater and bolero. The socks look warm and cozy! And your cross stitch is beautiful- such a sweet picture. 

Karen your tatting is just amazing. What lovely work. 

Quiet night here for New Years too. My dh and I already toasted each other with champagne and now I am knitting and we are watching tv. I am sure I will fall asleep before midnight!! Wishing you all a very happy and healthy and productive 2017!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought you might find this interesting
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/ice-quake-shakes-things-up-madge-lake-saskatchewan-1.3916913


Interesting, thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Blwyddyn Newydd Dda. Welsh for a blessed new year. To everyone.????


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm staying at my daughter's at the moment so I'm way out of touch with KP. Wanted to wish you all a very Happy, Healthy New Year.
Will catch up when we return home on Tuesday.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Tanya, those construction pictures are great. What an exciting project and how wonderfully it is coming along.
> Will be interesting to see what you do with the scarf.
> 
> Toni, thanks for the update about Sue and Ronie. Glad they are both okay and sure hope they can hop back in here again soon.
> ...


Thanks for the compliment but someone else did the sweater, etc. can't remember who right now.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Happy New year all....are we continuing here for the next two weeks.

I have signed up for the Year of Estonian Lace...is anyone else working on this scarf?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Happy New year all....are we continuing here for the next two weeks.
> 
> I have signed up for the Year of Estonian Lace...is anyone else working on this scarf?


Yes, I am . I am just sorting yarn out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought you might find this interesting
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/ice-quake-shakes-things-up-madge-lake-saskatchewan-1.3916913


Wonder if that is what I see around here on the occasions when we have a really long freezing spell. I till recall driving along the local river and seeing the ice broken up in such savage configurations. It always fascinated me. Thanks for sharing this link.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for the compliment but someone else did the sweater, etc. can't remember who right now.


I think it was Bonnie who shared those sweaters.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Happy New year all....are we continuing here for the next two weeks.
> 
> I have signed up for the Year of Estonian Lace...is anyone else working on this scarf?


I am not familiar with this project but am feeling the need for a little bit of lace after 10 hats and this long finger wt scarf that goes on forever. Can you send the info or link to it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad to see everyone had a quiet and pleasant New Year's Eve. I was so tired it ended about 7:30 pm as I dozed off into a deep sleep till about 2 a.m. Awoke and made some plantain crackers, a new recipe to try and a treat of some fresh mango.

Hope this year is a good one for us all.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Happy New year all....are we continuing here for the next two weeks.
> 
> I have signed up for the Year of Estonian Lace...is anyone else working on this scarf?


We decided to continue for another two weeks. I signed up for that scarf.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Glad to see everyone had a quiet and pleasant New Year's Eve. I was so tired it ended about 7:30 pm as I dozed off into a deep sleep till about 2 a.m. Awoke and made some plantain crackers, a new recipe to try and a treat of some fresh mango.
> 
> Hope this year is a good one for us all.


I found plantain chips at Trader Joe's the other. I like them with almond butter or hummus. They are only $1.99 there. Also found parsnip chips, again at $1.99. They are good, a bit rooty tasting but I am ok with that. In a serving, there are only 3 grams of carbs, 1 gram of sugar, no protein. It is hard to find a low carb snack. Pleased I gave them a try. Each bag is about 6 oz. I also found dome baked apple chips by Bare Snacks. They are my sweet treat these days.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I found plantain chips at Trader Joe's the other. I like them with almond butter or hummus. They are only $1.99 there. Also found parsnip chips, again at $1.99. They are good, a bit rooty tasting but I am ok with that. In a serving, there are only 3 grams of carbs, 1 gram of sugar, no protein. It is hard to find a low carb snack. Pleased I gave them a try. Each bag is about 6 oz. I also found dome baked apple chips by Bare Snacks. They are my sweet treat these days.


I have purchased plantain chips many times and like them a lot, but that is not what I made. These were crackers with only plantain, very little coconut oil, & salt. I added some turmeric and sprinkled the dough with chia seeds.

Those Bare snacks are so good, too. A little dear for my pocket and way too addictive for me. :sm25:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Babalou said:


> We decided to continue for another two weeks. I signed up for that scarf.


Thanks Barbara...I'm not getting updates for this thread. Maybe this post will reboot and I'll get notices.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks Barbara...I'm not getting updates for this thread. Maybe this post will reboot and I'll get notices.


DFL--KP keeps cutting off my notices. Have to go into KP Watched topics to hook up here. Then after posting something will get notices for a few days. Really just a pain but know how to find us.

If I have missed the changing of the guard, will need to go into the KP section on groups/KALs/etc and look for the most recent LP


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay--here is the scarf cut in half and then grafted. First pic is the back; second is the front. Not too happy with the grafting where there were decreases in the center. Messed with it for hours and this was the best I could get. The problem was with the top half where I had to clean up the rows going backwards and couldn't get the decrease stitches right. Also, on the back there is a strange ridge betw the purl and knit rows. Not sure why that occurred. Hopefully there won't be any skilled knitters examining it.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DFL--KP keeps cutting off my notices. Have to go into KP Watched topics to hook up here. Then after posting something will get notices for a few days. Really just a pain but know how to find us.
> 
> If I have missed the changing of the guard, will need to go into the KP section on groups/KALs/etc and look for the most recent LP


Well, like you said, I got an update and notice...so I guess I'm in for a couple of days anyway.

I am going to start Year of Estonian Lace (YOEL) this week sometime...trying to clean up after Christmas...have to put away my Christmas China and reset the table plus my craft room was used to store wrapping paper, etc. and it was a mess...I can see the floor again.

I am also working on some toys for the Grand babies...I love making dolls and toys...but prefer doing them in the round so as not to have so much sewing in the end.

Take care all


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DFL--KP keeps cutting off my notices. Have to go into KP Watched topics to hook up here. Then after posting something will get notices for a few days. Really just a pain but know how to find us.
> 
> If I have missed the changing of the guard, will need to go into the KP section on groups/KALs/etc and look for the most recent LP


I always leave the last time I was notified "up" on the internet. Then, it is easy to check if there have been posts. I also save the last notice in email until I get a new one. Works on the iPad for me.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Okay--here is the scarf cut in half and then grafted. First pic is the back; second is the front. Not too happy with the grafting where there were decreases in the center. Messed with it for hours and this was the best I could get. The problem was with the top half where I had to clean up the rows going backwards and couldn't get the decrease stitches right. Also, on the back there is a strange ridge betw the purl and knit rows. Not sure why that occurred. Hopefully there won't be any skilled knitters examining it.


I think you did a stellar job. I can't tell where you grafted. Good job! I'm working on YOEL now. I'd like to get my January clues done before we leave on 1/13.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely job, Tanya


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx folks for the good feedback. I am so critical of my work and always feel it needs to be done better. There is so much to learn, and relearn in our craft.

Barbara--I used to do the same as you leaving KP opened up but now that I switched back to IE, it does not seem to be able to handle the demand of this site and other sites that have large memory use don't work for me. But despite the PIA of doing it, I am comfortable finding us easily.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, you scarf looks good to me. I guess that means I am not a skilled knitter. 

Sounds like everyone had a lovely evening. We watched movies and amazingly enough was up till 12. Did not expect that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought you might find this interesting
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/ice-quake-shakes-things-up-madge-lake-saskatchewan-1.3916913


Now, that is some serious ice stacking! Thank you for sharing with us, Bonnie! :sm02:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Happy New year all....are we continuing here for the next two weeks.
> 
> I have signed up for the Year of Estonian Lace...is anyone else working on this scarf?


I am. :sm17:

Yes, we are staying here. :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is a great job of splicing, Tanya. It looks good to me!

Here are links to the Estonian Scarf projects:

Elizabeth's - http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3507065/1-25 Elizbeth's starts today.

and mine - http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/knitting-in-the-loft/3519439/1-25 Mine starts January 15th.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is a great job of splicing, Tanya. It looks good to me!
> 
> Here are links to the Estonian Scarf projects:
> 
> ...


Toni--Glad to have this information but my foggy brain does not take in Ravelry's process easily. Please clarify the relations to your lace project and Elizabeth's. Are you selling yours and Eliz's is free?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, you scarf looks good to me. I guess that means I am not a skilled knitter.
> 
> Sounds like everyone had a lovely evening. We watched movies and amazingly enough was up till 12. Did not expect that.


Oh, my, please do not diminish your sense of skill because of my self-criticisms. I knit at a decent speed but am always making mistakes and having to backtrack then feel the end product doesn't look as fresh as it should.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Okay--here is the scarf cut in half and then grafted. First pic is the back; second is the front. Not too happy with the grafting where there were decreases in the center. Messed with it for hours and this was the best I could get. The problem was with the top half where I had to clean up the rows going backwards and couldn't get the decrease stitches right. Also, on the back there is a strange ridge betw the purl and knit rows. Not sure why that occurred. Hopefully there won't be any skilled knitters examining it.


Oh my, I love that scarf! Pretty please, what is the name of the pattern?

If you say something is "different" I cannot tell, but then I was too busy admiring it. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I always leave the last time I was notified "up" on the internet. Then, it is easy to check if there have been posts. I also save the last notice in email until I get a new one. Works on the iPad for me.


Gee, this is what I do also. Got a bit tired of the Grimlen cutting off the notifications.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--Glad to have this information but my foggy brain does not take in Ravelry's process easily. Please clarify the relations to your lace project and Elizabeth's. Are you selling yours and Eliz's is free?


No, mine is free for members of Knitting in the Loft. There is a special coupon code mentioned in the introductory paragraphs of the thread.

Each designer does their own thing as far as pricing goes on Ravelry.

I believe Elizabeth's is free through today for members of the Big Comfy Doghouse.

They are going to be gorgeous scarves. I hope you can join in.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> No, mine is free for members of Knitting in the Loft. There is a special coupon code mentioned in the introductory paragraphs of the thread.
> 
> Each designer does their own thing as far as pricing goes on Ravelry.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I think it time to bite the bullet and do some more lace. Will go to Ravelry in a moment and try to sign up. This always confuses me on Ravelry.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, I love that scarf! Pretty please, what is the name of the pattern?
> 
> If you say something is "different" I cannot tell, but then I was too busy admiring it. :sm24:


The pattern is called Architexture and I found it on Craftsy. Not sure if it is free: I bought some Cloudbourn yarn and the pattern came with it. It is a pretty classy looking piece. Let me know if you have problems finding it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Help! I cannot figure out how to sign up for the Estonian Lace projects. Keep going in circles but cannot seem to find where to sign up. Since Toni noted the freebe ends tonite, really need help asap, please.


Pardon my taking up time--I think I figured it out


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you, Tanya.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, Tanya.


If you decide to do this scarf, will be so interested to see what you do with it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Help! I cannot figure out how to sign up for the Estonian Lace projects. Keep going in circles but cannot seem to find where to sign up. Since Toni noted the freebe ends tonite, really need help asap, please.
> 
> Pardon my taking up time--I think I figured it out


Glad you got it. :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I am not familiar with this project but am feeling the need for a little bit of lace after 10 hats and this long finger wt scarf that goes on forever. Can you send the info or link to it.


There are 2. One by Elizabeth and the other by Toni. There is also a texture scarf.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/estonian-sampler-scarf-2017
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2017-year-of-estonian-lace-mkal
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2017-year-of-texture-scarf-mkal

These are all year long projects with a clue each month


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> There are 2. One by Elizabeth and the other by Toni. There is also a texture scarf.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/estonian-sampler-scarf-2017
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2017-year-of-estonian-lace-mkal
> ...


thanx Tricia--got the first two with a welcome coupon code. Not sure I can handle a 3rd commitment altho a
textured project would fit in nicely with the lace ones. Since it has no time-limited coupon I can buy it at any time.

Haven't seen you too much here. Hope your holidays were good and all your knitted goodies were enjoyed by others.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for the compliment but someone else did the sweater, etc. can't remember who right now.


Oops, it was Bonnie I meant to say!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Happy New year all....are we continuing here for the next two weeks.
> 
> I have signed up for the Year of Estonian Lace...is anyone else working on this scarf?


I am also doing both the Estonian kals - Toni's and Elizabeth's. I just started The January section of Elizabeth's. I am doing just the nupps version.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Okay--here is the scarf cut in half and then grafted. First pic is the back; second is the front. Not too happy with the grafting where there were decreases in the center. Messed with it for hours and this was the best I could get. The problem was with the top half where I had to clean up the rows going backwards and couldn't get the decrease stitches right. Also, on the back there is a strange ridge betw the purl and knit rows. Not sure why that occurred. Hopefully there won't be any skilled knitters examining it.


Well done, Tanya. That is amazing to me- I don't think I would have ever been brave enough to do that - I probably would just have frogged it! Love the pattern and the lovely color of your yarn, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well done, Tanya. That is amazing to me- I don't think I would have ever been brave enough to do that - I probably would just have frogged it! Love the pattern and the lovely color of your yarn, too.


Frogging was not an option for me at the point I saw the error. I had already frogged and lost a few hours on this project and frogging would have set me back about 6"of knitting and felt grafting would be more satisfying. Considering the time it took getting a clean row on the top half, not sure it saved me time but taught me something again about the intricacies of what is normally simple knitting with a couple of inc/dec on the rows.

I have gotten a lot braver doing this kind of knitting remodeling. I find the mindset and focus very similar to building construction. At some point you have a sense of what the process is about and some of the foibles that need to be dealt with. My anxiety on this one, as said before, was dealing with the decreases and choosing the pattern row for the grafting. I think a different row might have been better; ie, where both grafting rows were either purl or knit. I had one of each and while it worked on the front, the back side developed a ridge. So that was a learning for me. It was satisfying seeing the pieces come back together.

Love the pattern, too, and Williamsburg Blue has always been a favorite. Am hoping the man for whom this is being knit like it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Frogging was not an option for me at the point I saw the error. I had already frogged and lost a few hours on this project and frogging would have set me back about 6"of knitting and felt grafting would be more satisfying. Considering the time it took getting a clean row on the top half, not sure it saved me time but taught me something again about the intricacies of what is normally simple knitting with a couple of inc/dec on the rows.
> 
> I have gotten a lot braver doing this kind of knitting remodeling. I find the mindset and focus very similar to building construction. At some point you have a sense of what the process is about and some of the foibles that need to be dealt with. My anxiety on this one, as said before, was dealing with the decreases and choosing the pattern row for the grafting. I think a different row might have been better; ie, where both grafting rows were either purl or knit. I had one of each and while it worked on the front, the back side developed a ridge. So that was a learning for me. It was satisfying seeing the pieces come back together.
> 
> Love the pattern, too, and Williamsburg Blue has always been a favorite. Am hoping the man for whom this is being knit like it.


 :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Finally finished the First Gift shawl. 
It is 24x80, blocked. I used about 1098yds of the Manos Lace yarn. 
Here is a link to the pattern. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/first-gift


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, that is very pretty. Quite large, too. Well done :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Finally finished the First Gift shawl.
> It is 24x80, blocked. I used about 1098yds of the Manos Lace yarn.
> Here is a link to the pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/first-gift


 What a large piece of work. With all that repetitive patterning it must have been a meditative experience
It is quite wonderful; love these very large shawls/wraps.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Finally finished the First Gift shawl.
> It is 24x80, blocked. I used about 1098yds of the Manos Lace yarn.
> Here is a link to the pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/first-gift


It is lovely, Caryn.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> I am also doing both the Estonian kals - Toni's and Elizabeth's. I just started The January section of Elizabeth's. I am doing just the nupps version.


I decided to do all three. I found with a clue a month that I can get them done along with my other projects. I am half way through the January section of Elizabeth's and think I'll do a combo of beads and nupps. My bead don't "pop" too much visually so I'll see how a combo looks. Beads in some sections, nupps in others.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope all are well rested after the New Year's festivities  or the New Year early to bed  We had a nice visit at my mom's with my brother and his wife, and some family friends that stopped by. I made a dish of Baklava (my first attempt) that was well received (and promptly eaten). It is a messy thing to make but ooh so good to eat.

I finished A Song in the Air Saturday night! Yay! I plan to block it today since I have the day off from work. I'll also be de-Christmas-ing the house today.

I too am knitting the three Year Of scarves. However these are my only MKAL's for January and hopefully I can stave off the recurring bouts of castonitis and actually get some of the WIP's done in the next few months. Unless someone here knows how to create a time loop so I can get more knitting time, lol.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I decided to do all three. I found with a clue a month that I can get them done along with my other projects. I am half way through the January section of Elizabeth's and think I'll do a combo of beads and nupps. My bead don't "pop" too much visually so I'll see how a combo looks. Beads in some sections, nupps in others.


You must be speed knitting, girl!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Hope all are well rested after the New Year's festivities  or the New Year early to bed  We had a nice visit at my mom's with my brother and his wife, and some family friends that stopped by. I made a dish of Baklava (my first attempt) that was well received (and promptly eaten). It is a messy thing to make but ooh so good to eat.
> 
> I finished A Song in the Air Saturday night! Yay! I plan to block it today since I have the day off from work. I'll also be de-Christmas-ing the house today.
> 
> I too am knitting the three Year Of scarves. However these are my only MKAL's for January and hopefully I can stave off the recurring bouts of castonitis and actually get some of the WIP's done in the next few months. Unless someone here knows how to create a time loop so I can get more knitting time, lol.


I made baklava once. It was really good and, as you said, really messy to make. Congratulations on finishing Song!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> You must be speed knitting, girl!


I got 41 of the 59 rows done yesterday. Made a mistake and decided to step away. The pattern is really pretty if you are chiming in Elizabeth. I don't know when the first clues for the other two will be released. Pins and needles! They may have to wait for February as we leave 1/13 for a five week trip. And I know all will think I am crazy, but I am not taking any knitting with me. Talk about withdrawal.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tanya, amazing job if grafting. I have a sweater sitting in my craft room I'm trying to get brave enough to cut the sleeves off & shorten them. I don't want to frog the sleeves as it's all together & I did frog once to shorten but not enough. I'm Thinking I could cut off 2 inches above the cuff & reknit the cuff only, just getting the nerve????

Caryn, beautiful knitting.

I've never done a MKAL, do you just go to the pattern monthly & there will be more instructions there?

We didn't go out New Years Eve but had neighbors in for supper last night, I'd made supper the 30th for a group of friends & DH insisted on defrosting much more salmon- he caught on a fishing trip to Port Alberti, BC in August- that I thought needed so last night I cooked the excess for them.
I won't take the Christmas stuff down until the weekend, always wait til Ukrainian Christmas but I need to do some cleaning in my craft room, it looks like a bomb went off. 
There something called the Great Canadian Quilting Bee, they are doing quilt blocks with Canada 150th fabric incorporated in blocks & hope to make 1000 quilts for Ronald McDonald houses across Canada, I'm working on something for that. The quilt club I belong to wants to do some work for it. Basically you can make a block or a whole quilt top & donate it. It can be entirely scraps but jut have at least one piece of Canada fabric in each block. I'm looking forward to seeing what we come up with


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> That is a great job of splicing, Tanya. It looks good to me!
> 
> Here are links to the Estonian Scarf projects:
> 
> ...


Toni, I am signed up for yours also...we will have fun. I need to check the size of yours...my goal is to make table runners instead of scarves. I want to have runners for each month of the year. I have my Tulips one for April and I am want to make a red one for Valentines, Green for St. Patricks, etc. Do you think yours would look good in red???


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> thanx Tricia--got the first two with a welcome coupon code. Not sure I can handle a 3rd commitment altho a
> textured project would fit in nicely with the lace ones. Since it has no time-limited coupon I can buy it at any time.
> 
> Haven't seen you too much here. Hope your holidays were good and all your knitted goodies were enjoyed by others.


UhOh...I have all three in my library. Maybe I will have a good start on my goal of making 12 table runners.... :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

sisu said:


> I am also doing both the Estonian kals - Toni's and Elizabeth's. I just started The January section of Elizabeth's. I am doing just the nupps version.


I am also opting for the Nupps....I love doing Nupps...and I literally hate adding beads...I have tried two or 3 ways and since I am only an average speed knitter, it slows me down tremendously. The only way I would do beads was if I could afford yarn with beads already spun into it. Now don't get me wrong...beaded lace is some of the loveliest knitting I have seen and I do admire it...but I'm just not patient enough.

Did I just do three separate posts???? must be the New Year!!! Yikes!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> If you decide to do this scarf, will be so interested to see what you do with it.


Just looking at the picture makes me want to pull out my sport weight, long color change yarn and "wing it"! I had a lot of ideas tumbling through my head just looking at yours. I really, really like it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> There are 2. One by Elizabeth and the other by Toni. There is also a texture scarf.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/estonian-sampler-scarf-2017
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/2017-year-of-estonian-lace-mkal
> ...


Oh dear, they all sound wonderful.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, that is very pretty. Quite large, too. Well done :sm24:


I agree, it is a beauty. Love the blues.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I got 41 of the 59 rows done yesterday. Made a mistake and decided to step away. The pattern is really pretty if you are chiming in Elizabeth. I don't know when the first clues for the other two will be released. Pins and needles! They may have to wait for February as we leave 1/13 for a five week trip. And I know all will think I am crazy, but I am not taking any knitting with me. Talk about withdrawal.


That would be serious withdrawal! Sure you won't sneak in at least a small project? To protect your sanity? :sm08:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> That would be serious withdrawal! Sure you won't sneak in at least a small project? To protect your sanity? :sm08:


Only if I buy needles while away!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Finally finished the First Gift shawl.
> It is 24x80, blocked. I used about 1098yds of the Manos Lace yarn.
> Here is a link to the pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/first-gift


That is very pretty, Caryn! Well done!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Toni, I am signed up for yours also...we will have fun. I need to check the size of yours...my goal is to make table runners instead of scarves. I want to have runners for each month of the year. I have my Tulips one for April and I am want to make a red one for Valentines, Green for St. Patricks, etc. Do you think yours would look good in red???


It would be very beautiful in red! :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Do you think yours would look good in red???


I hope it will! I am using Cascade Yarns Forest Hills in red


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> thanx Tricia--got the first two with a welcome coupon code. Not sure I can handle a 3rd commitment altho a
> textured project would fit in nicely with the lace ones. Since it has no time-limited coupon I can buy it at any time.
> 
> Haven't seen you too much here. Hope your holidays were good and all your knitted goodies were enjoyed by others.


I've been buried under deadlines. I find it takes too much time to read all the chatter and my time on-line is limited. So I speed read through and keep comments to a minimum. Then there is the problem that my eyes burn every time I start reading the tablet.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I hope it will! I am using Cascade Yarns Forest Hills in red


Have some Knitpicks alpaca cloud lace weight hope it looks okay


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Hello -- surfacing from the depths of embroidery...... Caryn -- wonder piece and very generous size, too. Tricia and Bonnie -- so nice to hear from you. Hope these recent round of storms and nastiness hasn't been too difficult. And greetings to those of you, overambitious souls, doing 1, 2 or 3 MKALs. Wow.

Since last Friday, I've been working on the embroidery on my Mom's gown. I must say, while I enjoy basic embroidery, satin stitch work isn't up my alley. I've never really learned all the fine details -- so I was "sweating" doing this. In the end, it is okay, but it isn't display worthy. I tried backing the thin silk and then applying some other fabric on the border so that I would be able to tension the hoops -- both of which efforts seemed to most have worked. There is just a little bit of fabric bubbling on one of the roses. I think I'm done with that for the day. Need the fix of some yarn and knitting needles to calm down and get ready to start sewing up the garment. 

Best to all of you.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful De Etta .I think satin st.is my favourite although I like doing small roses with bullions too.
Great grafting Tanya .
Bonnie ...if you are on Ravelry join Knitting in the Loft and the dog house .The first is where Toni runs a group and the other is Elizabeth's .A few from here are members and both are friendly groups.The monthly pattern doesn't take too long .
Barbara ,I think Toni starts hers on the 15th .the date is on her page .
I am knitting cardigans for one of my GGd's .She seems inundated with pink so I have done a white with blue flecks,a deep lilac and the next is to be red variegated . Her eyes are startling blue so I wanted to do blue without it being too boyish so chose a pattern with a frilled bottom edge .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Hello -- surfacing from the depths of embroidery...... Caryn -- wonder piece and very generous size, too. Tricia and Bonnie -- so nice to hear from you. Hope these recent round of storms and nastiness hasn't been too difficult. And greetings to those of you, overambitious souls, doing 1, 2 or 3 MKALs. Wow.
> 
> Since last Friday, I've been working on the embroidery on my Mom's gown. I must say, while I enjoy basic embroidery, satin stitch work isn't up my alley. I've never really learned all the fine details -- so I was "sweating" doing this. In the end, it is okay, but it isn't display worthy. I tried backing the thin silk and then applying some other fabric on the border so that I would be able to tension the hoops -- both of which efforts seemed to most have worked. There is just a little bit of fabric bubbling on one of the roses. I think I'm done with that for the day. Need the fix of some yarn and knitting needles to calm down and get ready to start sewing up the garment.
> 
> Best to all of you.


They look beautiful to me, DeEtta. The shading is especially pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello -- surfacing from the depths of embroidery...... Caryn -- wonder piece and very generous size, too. Tricia and Bonnie -- so nice to hear from you. Hope these recent round of storms and nastiness hasn't been too difficult. And greetings to those of you, overambitious souls, doing 1, 2 or 3 MKALs. Wow.
> 
> Since last Friday, I've been working on the embroidery on my Mom's gown. I must say, while I enjoy basic embroidery, satin stitch work isn't up my alley. I've never really learned all the fine details -- so I was "sweating" doing this. In the end, it is okay, but it isn't display worthy. I tried backing the thin silk and then applying some other fabric on the border so that I would be able to tension the hoops -- both of which efforts seemed to most have worked. There is just a little bit of fabric bubbling on one of the roses. I think I'm done with that for the day. Need the fix of some yarn and knitting needles to calm down and get ready to start sewing up the garment.
> 
> Best to all of you.


The roses are beautiful. Satin stitch has never been my favorite either. I try to stay with small amounts when possible.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, that is very pretty. Quite large, too. Well done :sm24:


Thanks Norma. It is great to wrap up in.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> What a large piece of work. With all that repetitive patterning it must have been a meditative experience
> It is quite wonderful; love these very large shawls/wraps.


Thanks Tanya. It really was very soothing once I got into the rhythm of it. In fact I kind of miss having it to work on


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is lovely, Caryn.


Thanks Barbara.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hope all are well rested after the New Year's festivities  or the New Year early to bed  We had a nice visit at my mom's with my brother and his wife, and some family friends that stopped by. I made a dish of Baklava (my first attempt) that was well received (and promptly eaten). It is a messy thing to make but ooh so good to eat.
> 
> I finished A Song in the Air Saturday night! Yay! I plan to block it today since I have the day off from work. I'll also be de-Christmas-ing the house today.
> 
> I too am knitting the three Year Of scarves. However these are my only MKAL's for January and hopefully I can stave off the recurring bouts of castonitis and actually get some of the WIP's done in the next few months. Unless someone here knows how to create a time loop so I can get more knitting time, lol.


Ooh, I love baklava. 
Melanie, good for you to finish A Song in the Air. It does feel good to have a wip become a fo. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tanya, amazing job if grafting. I have a sweater sitting in my craft room I'm trying to get brave enough to cut the sleeves off & shorten them. I don't want to frog the sleeves as it's all together & I did frog once to shorten but not enough. I'm Thinking I could cut off 2 inches above the cuff & reknit the cuff only, just getting the nerve????
> 
> Caryn, beautiful knitting.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie. 
That sounds like such a nice project you will be doing with your quilting group. That is a lot of quilts for the Ronald McDonsld house- great cause!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I agree, it is a beauty. Love the blues.


Thanks JanetLee. I do love blue too


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is very pretty, Caryn! Well done!


Thank you so much Toni.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Have some Knitpicks alpaca cloud lace weight hope it looks okay


I love the alpaca coud. Bet it will be gorgeous!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello -- surfacing from the depths of embroidery...... Caryn -- wonder piece and very generous size, too. Tricia and Bonnie -- so nice to hear from you. Hope these recent round of storms and nastiness hasn't been too difficult. And greetings to those of you, overambitious souls, doing 1, 2 or 3 MKALs. Wow.
> 
> Since last Friday, I've been working on the embroidery on my Mom's gown. I must say, while I enjoy basic embroidery, satin stitch work isn't up my alley. I've never really learned all the fine details -- so I was "sweating" doing this. In the end, it is okay, but it isn't display worthy. I tried backing the thin silk and then applying some other fabric on the border so that I would be able to tension the hoops -- both of which efforts seemed to most have worked. There is just a little bit of fabric bubbling on one of the roses. I think I'm done with that for the day. Need the fix of some yarn and knitting needles to calm down and get ready to start sewing up the garment.
> 
> Best to all of you.


Thank you Belle for your kind comment on the shawl. It is a nice size to wrap up in. 
Your roses are just beautiful. You did a great job with your embroidering!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello -- surfacing from the depths of embroidery...... Caryn -- wonder piece and very generous size, too. Tricia and Bonnie -- so nice to hear from you. Hope these recent round of storms and nastiness hasn't been too difficult. And greetings to those of you, overambitious souls, doing 1, 2 or 3 MKALs. Wow.
> 
> Since last Friday, I've been working on the embroidery on my Mom's gown. I must say, while I enjoy basic embroidery, satin stitch work isn't up my alley. I've never really learned all the fine details -- so I was "sweating" doing this. In the end, it is okay, but it isn't display worthy. I tried backing the thin silk and then applying some other fabric on the border so that I would be able to tension the hoops -- both of which efforts seemed to most have worked. There is just a little bit of fabric bubbling on one of the roses. I think I'm done with that for the day. Need the fix of some yarn and knitting needles to calm down and get ready to start sewing up the garment.
> 
> Best to all of you.


It does look lovely, though DeEtta- a beautiful pure red.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Beautiful De Etta .I think satin st.is my favourite although I like doing small roses with bullions too.
> Great grafting Tanya .
> Bonnie ...if you are on Ravelry join Knitting in the Loft and the dog house .The first is where Toni runs a group and the other is Elizabeth's .A few from here are members and both are friendly groups.The monthly pattern doesn't take too long .
> Barbara ,I think Toni starts hers on the 15th .the date is on her page .
> I am knitting cardigans for one of my GGd's .She seems inundated with pink so I have done a white with blue flecks,a deep lilac and the next is to be red variegated . Her eyes are startling blue so I wanted to do blue without it being too boyish so chose a pattern with a frilled bottom edge .


Wow, Ann, that's a lot of sweaters. They sound like a nice variety of colors. Lucky ggd! Hope we get to see some pics.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good luck with your quilting project Bonnie. Very nice cause 

The roses are beautiful DeEtta. 

DFL, my Song in the Air is Knit Picks alpaca cloud lace - wonderfully soft, although mine is in midnight heather. It is soaking right now and will be blocked shortly.

It would take me a couple of years to get that many cardis done Ann


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, your First Gift is beautiful. I love the color. 

Congrats, Melanie, for finishing your Song. Looking forward to pictures of it.

DeEtta, your roses look wonderful! I couldn't see a thing wrong with them. I agree though, time to relax.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bev, excellent timing! Supper time! :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DeEtta, lovely embroidery.
Bev, great photo.

I love that alpaca cloud yarn, it's what I'm using right now


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Hello -- surfacing from the depths of embroidery...... Caryn -- wonder piece and very generous size, too. Tricia and Bonnie -- so nice to hear from you. Hope these recent round of storms and nastiness hasn't been too difficult. And greetings to those of you, overambitious souls, doing 1, 2 or 3 MKALs. Wow.
> 
> Since last Friday, I've been working on the embroidery on my Mom's gown. I must say, while I enjoy basic embroidery, satin stitch work isn't up my alley. I've never really learned all the fine details -- so I was "sweating" doing this. In the end, it is okay, but it isn't display worthy. I tried backing the thin silk and then applying some other fabric on the border so that I would be able to tension the hoops -- both of which efforts seemed to most have worked. There is just a little bit of fabric bubbling on one of the roses. I think I'm done with that for the day. Need the fix of some yarn and knitting needles to calm down and get ready to start sewing up the garment.
> 
> Best to all of you.


It looks superb to me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Bev, excellent timing! Supper time! :sm24:


and great photo :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just to be clear ,the cardigans are only a 16"chest so very small.
Bev that is a superb snap .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, your First Gift is beautiful. I love the color.
> 
> Congrats, Melanie, for finishing your Song. Looking forward to pictures of it.
> 
> DeEtta, your roses look wonderful! I couldn't see a thing wrong with them. I agree though, time to relax.


Thanks Bev. 
Fantastic shot! Made me smile.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Tanya. It really was very soothing once I got into the rhythm of it. In fact I kind of miss having it to work on


Well, you can always make a second one :sm17:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tanya, amazing job if grafting. I have a sweater sitting in my craft room I'm trying to get brave enough to cut the sleeves off & shorten them. I don't want to frog the sleeves as it's all together & I did frog once to shorten but not enough. I'm Thinking I could cut off 2 inches above the cuff & reknit the cuff only, just getting the nerve????
> 
> Caryn, beautiful knitting.
> 
> ...


Bonne--let me encourage you to cut the sleeve. That is such a simple thing really. Put in a lifeline--I like using a smaller size circular needle. In good light, pick up every other stitch leg. Then cut to the waste side 1 or 2 rows away from the lifeline. I do this in case my lifeline has gotten off the chose row. This will give you plenty of area for cleaning out the cut stitches. If necessary, tink back another row or two till you have all you stitches from one row. Then begin to knit forward. This kind of project has no grafting as you will just knit to the cuff at whatever new length you need. I will add that if you have a pattern stitch, try to lifeline a rest, or wrong side row. That is my goal in doing these things--getting to a row that is simple. It is true, pattern rows as with lace are more nerve wracking.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I am also opting for the Nupps....I love doing Nupps...and I literally hate adding beads...I have tried two or 3 ways and since I am only an average speed knitter, it slows me down tremendously. The only way I would do beads was if I could afford yarn with beads already spun into it. Now don't get me wrong...beaded lace is some of the loveliest knitting I have seen and I do admire it...but I'm just not patient enough.
> 
> Did I just do three separate posts???? must be the New Year!!! Yikes!


I will do the Nupps, too. Much prefer them to beading. Maybe one day a beading project will catch my eye and motivate me to work a few 100 beads into a knit fabric, but not today.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just looking at the picture makes me want to pull out my sport weight, long color change yarn and "wing it"! I had a lot of ideas tumbling through my head just looking at yours. I really, really like it!


It really is an easy pattern and would work in DK wt, too. Mine is finger wt so is taking quite awhile to do. However, after the grafting, the project has moved ahead and am well past mid-way. The thing that makes this such an eye catcher, to me, is the crispness of the sections. I have also thought of other stitch patterns that might be fun to use. Can even see this in a crochet fabric. I also like the double 2 rows knit, 2 rows purl detail in what I call the refrain.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I've been buried under deadlines. I find it takes too much time to read all the chatter and my time on-line is limited. So I speed read through and keep comments to a minimum. Then there is the problem that my eyes burn every time I start reading the tablet.


I totally understand the eye strain issue. It is one that I have had to monitor and deal with for many years when reading. Some interesting visual therapy has been a big help. But glad to know your quiet here is not due to any serious problems.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello -- surfacing from the depths of embroidery...... Caryn -- wonder piece and very generous size, too. Tricia and Bonnie -- so nice to hear from you. Hope these recent round of storms and nastiness hasn't been too difficult. And greetings to those of you, overambitious souls, doing 1, 2 or 3 MKALs. Wow.
> 
> Since last Friday, I've been working on the embroidery on my Mom's gown. I must say, while I enjoy basic embroidery, satin stitch work isn't up my alley. I've never really learned all the fine details -- so I was "sweating" doing this. In the end, it is okay, but it isn't display worthy. I tried backing the thin silk and then applying some other fabric on the border so that I would be able to tension the hoops -- both of which efforts seemed to most have worked. There is just a little bit of fabric bubbling on one of the roses. I think I'm done with that for the day. Need the fix of some yarn and knitting needles to calm down and get ready to start sewing up the garment.
> 
> Best to all of you.


Wow--beautiful work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It really is an easy pattern and would work in DK wt, too. Mine is finger wt so is taking quite awhile to do. However, after the grafting, the project has moved ahead and am well past mid-way. The thing that makes this such an eye catcher, to me, is the crispness of the sections. I have also thought of other stitch patterns that might be fun to use. Can even see this in a crochet fabric. I also like the double 2 rows knit, 2 rows purl detail in what I call the refrain.


I noticed the "refrain" also. Would you believe I just had to pull out the yarn yesterday and give this a try with my own counts, etc. Just because I cast on 102 stitches, 5 stitches on each side for the border, then two stitches for center decrease, and 45 stitches for each side. I am doing a M1L and M1R for the increases, and then k2tog and ssk for the center decreases. I didn't want to play with the cdd, figured I would try something different so as not to "infringe" too much on the original design. I am using size 6 (US). I have a garter stitch border, then a seed stitch section, than another garter stitch, then a double seed stitch, and then another garter stitch section. Stopped there, need to figure out something for the next section. I think this will be a texture scarf, done on the fly again! My sort of thing it seems. Definitely had a brain bump from seeing your scarf. Made me think of ways to change it, but keep the same concept at the same time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I noticed the "refrain" also. Would you believe I just had to pull out the yarn yesterday and give this a try with my own counts, etc. Just because I cast on 102 stitches, 5 stitches on each side for the border, then two stitches for center decrease, and 45 stitches for each side. I am doing a M1L and M1R for the increases, and then k2tog and ssk for the center decreases. I didn't want to play with the cdd, figured I would try something different so as not to "infringe" too much on the original design. I am using size 6 (US). I have a garter stitch border, then a seed stitch section, than another garter stitch, then a double seed stitch, and then another garter stitch section. Stopped there, need to figure out something for the next section. I think this will be a texture scarf, done on the fly again! My sort of thing it seems. Definitely had a brain bump from seeing your scarf. Made me think of ways to change it, but keep the same concept at the same time.


Great. What you are doing is similar to my pattern. Your scarf will be bigger/wider than mine. I CO 95st in fingerwt with a #5 needle. Using same increases and decreases. Do have a single purl st between the center decreases which makes is slightly more open detail. Will await photos of the stitch patterns you chose. What color is your scarf? It will be its own unique item with the multi-colorway. Glad I could 'bump' your brain--enjoy :sm24: Working on the fly is often how I create, too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

This is what I have done so far.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This is what I have done so far.


That is so beautiful. The yarn looks sooo soft.

I think this can become a basic pattern for various textured scarves that can be tweaked for stitchery 
as well as size and weight.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> This is what I have done so far.


That is very lovely.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That is so beautiful. The yarn looks sooo soft.
> 
> I think this can become a basic pattern for various textured scarves that can be tweaked for stitchery
> as well as size and weight.


That is what I was thinking as well. I was also wondering if I wanted to figure out how to make it pointed at both ends without needing to make two pieces and "sewing" them together. My mind has been turning over different options, or do I just want to have the ends different.

And yes, the yarn is very very soft! It is like holding a cloud to work with. Doesn't bother the hands at all. And yes, it is acrylic I do believe. Would need to find one of the skeins with the complete label on it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very lovely.


Thank you Norma.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Reminds me of caramels ,Janet Lee .Lovely work.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice start JanetLee.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bonne--let me encourage you to cut the sleeve. That is such a simple thing really. Put in a lifeline--I like using a smaller size circular needle. In good light, pick up every other stitch leg. Then cut to the waste side 1 or 2 rows away from the lifeline. I do this in case my lifeline has gotten off the chose row. This will give you plenty of area for cleaning out the cut stitches. If necessary, tink back another row or two till you have all you stitches from one row. Then begin to knit forward. This kind of project has no grafting as you will just knit to the cuff at whatever new length you need. I will add that if you have a pattern stitch, try to lifeline a rest, or wrong side row. That is my goal in doing these things--getting to a row that is simple. It is true, pattern rows as with lace are more nerve wracking.


I will give it a try soon as I get a chance. Thank you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This is what I have done so far.


Looks, great


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ann, Mel, and Bonnie, thank you ladies! Have finished another 32 rows. Trying to decide when I should start typing up my notes. This is one I might actually try again with different designs and yarn weights.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bella,
Good color blending on the roses. Your embroidery looks good.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> This is what I have done so far.


It is lovely. I love the caramel color. You are quite the designer.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Janet Lee, Bonnie, Norma, Ann, and Cayrn. I had someone ask me how long I waited for that photo. We drove past, I spotted him, we backed up and I rolled down my window. I took a couple of shots, he dove and came up with the fish. Each photo is a gift. 

Janet Lee, I love your start. The colors look great.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone! Hope everyone's holidays were special. 
I did copy a few of the recipes that were presented earlier. Thanks to all.

Bev, beautiful pictures as always. Love the heron with the crappie in his mouth. And I did see that you had a blue ribbon. Excellent photo that was too. ????✨

So many people leave this plane at this time of year and I am sorry to hear of the losses and illnesses. I have speed read through so not sure on any details. 

Hopefully I can get back into keeping up here. Currently I am making a shark blanket/snuggie for my grandson and am winging it as I think all the free patterns were crochet.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Barbara and Bev, Thank you! I just took the pictures Tanya posted and took off from there. 

The yarn was one I had used for a shawl a few years ago and had 4 1/2 skeins left. Nothing was saying it wanted that yarn until I saw Tanya's scarf. Gave me the impetus to pull it out.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Good to see you, Chris. Hopefully you will be able to keep up. Thanks for your comments on the photos.

Janet Lee, you are so used to making patterns up. You definitely are a designer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is what I was thinking as well. I was also wondering if I wanted to figure out how to make it pointed at both ends without needing to make two pieces and "sewing" them together. My mind has been turning over different options, or do I just want to have the ends different.
> 
> And yes, the yarn is very very soft! It is like holding a cloud to work with. Doesn't bother the hands at all. And yes, it is acrylic I do believe. Would need to find one of the skeins with the complete label on it.


My scarf is about 55" now and am readying for the end point. The pattern is not symmetrical and have been thinking about how to do it. My head is congested from a cold and lack of sleep so not thinking clearly at all. But have thought to do another point matching the beginning and grafting-again! Still not sure it will work. Won't spend too much time on it, tho, as I want it off the needles and on to another scarf for older gd and then the Estonian Lace scarves that still need yarn.

Here are the instructions for the end point. This pattern was written by Alphabetizing each section; ie, A,B, C, etc. I left the letters in to make it visually easier to read. Basically, it just stops the edge increases and continues decreasing at the center spine.

Congratulations! You have finished the body of the scarf. All that is left is to knit the
pointed tip.

Note about the edge stitches for the second tip: At this point, to create a pointed tip, you
will stop working M1L and M1R increases at the right and left edges, respectively. The
edge stitches should now be worked as follows:

RS rows: sl. 1, k3, sm ... sm, k4.
WS rows: sl. 1, k3, sm ... sm, k4.

Work Bias Double Garter for 8 rows, beginning with Rows 3-4, then working Rows 1-4
once, and then repeating Rows 1-2 once more. (8 sts decreased = 87 sts, including
the edge stitches)

Work Bias Decreasing Seed Stitch for 12 rows, repeating Rows 1-4 three times. (12 sts
decreased = 75 sts)

Work Bias Double Garter for 8 rows, repeating Rows 1-4 two times. (8 sts decreased = 67
sts)

H. Work Bias Stockinette for 30 rows, repeating Rows 1-2 fifteen times. (30 sts decreased = 37 sts)
Work Bias Double Garter for 8 rows, beginning with Rows 3-4, then working Rows 1-4
once, and then repeating Rows 1-2 once more. (8 sts decreased = 29 sts)

Work Bias Decreasing Seed Stitch for 14 rows, beginning with Rows 3-4, then working
Rows 1-4 three times. (14 sts decreased = 15 sts)

Work the next 4 rows as follows:
Row 1 (RS): p1, k2tog, sm, p1, ssk, p1. (2 sts decreased = 13 sts)
Row 2 (WS): p1, p1, k1, sm, p1, p1.
Row 3 (RS): k2tog, sm, p1, ssk. (2 sts decreased = 11 sts)
Row 4 (WS): p1, k1, sm, p1.

*Tip: F" size sma#, after you have w"ked 15 rows of bias stockinette, you wi# be
about half-way done wi$ your scarf

Note: From this point on, the instructions for the right and left edge stitches will be included in the
row instructions. You may remove all stitch markers as you come to them.
I. Work the final rows as follows:

Row 1 (RS): sl. 1, k2, k2tog, p1, ssk, k3. (2 sts decreased = 9 sts)
Row 2 (WS): sl. 1, k2, p1, k1, p1, k3.
Row 3 (RS): sl. 1, k1, k2tog, p1, ssk, k2. (2 sts decreased = 7 sts)
Row 4 (WS): sl. 1, k1, p1, k1, p1, k2.
Row 5 (RS): sl. 1, k2tog, p1, ssk, k1. (2 sts decreased = 5 sts)
Row 6 (WS): sl. 1, p1, k1, p1, k1.
Row 7 (RS): slipping the first st, bind off the remaining sts knitwise.

*Tip for binding off: to prevent the last bound-off stitch from being too loose, bind off until one
stitch remains, and slip the final stitch to the right needle purlwise. Pick up the right leg of the
stitch below the final stitch and place that leg on the left needle. Slip the final stitch back to the
left needle purlwise, knit the final stitch and the picked-up leg together, and pass the second stitch
on the right needle over the knitted stitch to bind it off.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--fabulous capture of the heron? catching dinner. Your camera must reset after each shot so quickly.

Chris--good to see your here.

Ann--baby sweaters were so much fun for me to make when my gd was born. Have fun.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Wasn't sure what I'd wake to this morning -- it started snowing yesterday before lunch and had started accumulating pretty well by dark yesterday. Guess I won't be going anywhere today.... It's still snowing. The second photo is looking down at my Mom's house -- rather bucolic isn't it? or should I be saying Norman Rockwellian?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just did some stash diving looking for yarn for the 2 Estonian Lace scarves. One is a lace wt mohair in a raspberry; the other is camel colored camel yarn also in lace wt. No color variations in either of them. Do these sound like decent choices for these MKALs? Was hoping to find enough fingering wt yarn but these popped out of the pile.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Wasn't sure what I'd wake to this morning -- it started snowing yesterday before lunch and had started accumulating pretty well by dark yesterday. Guess I won't be going anywhere today.... It's still snowing. The second photo is looking down at my Mom's house -- rather bucolic isn't it? or should I be saying Norman Rockwellian?


Yes, bucolic indeed. Enjoy it. I am still hoping for a winter thaw for my garlic planting--it it 45*F today.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Wasn't sure what I'd wake to this morning -- it started snowing yesterday before lunch and had started accumulating pretty well by dark yesterday. Guess I won't be going anywhere today.... It's still snowing. The second photo is looking down at my Mom's house -- rather bucolic isn't it? or should I be saying Norman Rockwellian?


It looks lovely but very deep to me!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Wasn't sure what I'd wake to this morning -- it started snowing yesterday before lunch and had started accumulating pretty well by dark yesterday. Guess I won't be going anywhere today.... It's still snowing. The second photo is looking down at my Mom's house -- rather bucolic isn't it? or should I be saying Norman Rockwellian?


If you can dig yourself out and want to come south it is 78 here, no snow but a little rain.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Wasn't sure what I'd wake to this morning -- it started snowing yesterday before lunch and had started accumulating pretty well by dark yesterday. Guess I won't be going anywhere today.... It's still snowing. The second photo is looking down at my Mom's house -- rather bucolic isn't it? or should I be saying Norman Rockwellian?


Oh my, nice day for a cup Of tea or hot chocolate and staying in.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Just did some stash diving looking for yarn for the 2 Estonian Lace scarves. One is a lace wt mohair in a raspberry; the other is camel colored camel yarn also in lace wt. No color variations in either of them. Do these sound like decent choices for these MKALs? Was hoping to find enough fingering wt yarn but these popped out of the pile.


Just my opinion, but mohair might be a challenge with nupps and yarn overs. A caveat to mohair to take into account is that I really don't like working with it which may cloud my judgment. My yarn is Lace weight and seems to be working fine. Others in the group are using a light fingering or Lace weight.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> If you can dig yourself out and want to come south it is 78 here, no snow but a little rain.


Nice offer Melanie -- but I'm warm and tight in the house and plan on staying that way!!! Yesterday I made a big pot of red beans and rice and this kind of weather is a good excuse (if one needs one) for a cup of hot chocolate. I'm off to the sewing room to work on my Mom's gown-- sure could use some of your skills. Never mentioned how much I loved your costume -- lots of whimsy there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Just my opinion, but mohair might be a challenge with nupps and yarn overs. A caveat to mohair to take into account is that I really don't like working with it which may cloud my judgment. My yarn is Lace weight and seems to be working fine. Others in the group are using a light fingering or Lace weight.


 Good feed back. Thanx. The Camel yarn is lace wt and should work ok. Can begin with the camel on Elizabeth's project. Will have to look for another yarn for the Toni's.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Just saying hello....going to start one of the MKALs today, but will use DK or sport weight...maybe fingering (Hawthorne...) I have some fall colors of that.

Hope this puts me in the loop to get updates.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Wasn't sure what I'd wake to this morning -- it started snowing yesterday before lunch and had started accumulating pretty well by dark yesterday. Guess I won't be going anywhere today.... It's still snowing. The second photo is looking down at my Mom's house -- rather bucolic isn't it? or should I be saying Norman Rockwellian?


Wow! Have not woken to such since I was nine years old, in my last northern winter.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Have been MIA for a while, so hope that this is the current party. I have been knitting, but just a leisurely pace. This year I didot host either Christmas Eve or Christmas Day, which was a change. I had the two youngest GKs spend a couple of nights right before New Year, then hosted New Year's Day for the family. It started out as an invitation to dinner in the evening, but somehow one of my daughter's suggested ice skating in the afternoon, after meeting here. Finished up with an improvised lunch here. One SIL and my oldest GS stayed here, sleeping and snoring, whikstnthe others went skating. My DH and I stayed home supervising the preps in the kitchen.

It's almost a month since Paul's surgery, and he had his fourth post-op appointment yesterday, when the surgeon removed the final stitch. Apparently he was a slow healer. Now he is scheduled to begin physical therapy next week.

I am participating in both Elizabeth and Toni's MKALs. I really like Estonian stitches. This way I figure I will have three Christmas gifts on the go.

I haven't really read any of the posts yet, but will try and catch up a little.

Happy New Year to everyone.

Sue


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have been working on another 5 tatted doily pattern. I barely got 1 set done Sunday. And I have to shut down for a bit...recharge time for this thing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Have been MIA for a while, so hope that this is the current party. I have been knitting, but just a leisurely pace. This year I didot host either Christmas Eve or Christmas Day, which was a change. I had the two youngest GKs spend a couple of nights right before New Year, then hosted New Year's Day for the family. It started out as an invitation to dinner in the evening, but somehow one of my daughter's suggested ice skating in the afternoon, after meeting here. Finished up with an improvised lunch here. One SIL and my oldest GS stayed here, sleeping and snoring, whikstnthe others went skating. My DH and I stayed home supervising the preps in the kitchen.
> 
> It's almost a month since Paul's surgery, and he had his fourth post-op appointment yesterday, when the surgeon removed the final stitch. Apparently he was a slow healer. Now he is scheduled to begin physical therapy next week.
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

.Thanks, Tanya, for the comment on my picture.

Wow, DeEtta, you may be homebound for a few days at that rate.

Sue, so glad to hear from you. Glad to hear that Paul is healing well-even though it is a bit slowly.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This is what I have done so far.


What nice texture and design on this JanetLee. You really picked right up on this!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Happy New Year everyone! Hope everyone's holidays were special.
> I did copy a few of the recipes that were presented earlier. Thanks to all.
> 
> Bev, beautiful pictures as always. Love the heron with the crappie in his mouth. And I did see that you had a blue ribbon. Excellent photo that was too. ????✨
> ...


Glad you got a chance to say hi Chris. Those shark blankets are so cute. Bet your gs will be happy to have it. Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Wasn't sure what I'd wake to this morning -- it started snowing yesterday before lunch and had started accumulating pretty well by dark yesterday. Guess I won't be going anywhere today.... It's still snowing. The second photo is looking down at my Mom's house -- rather bucolic isn't it? or should I be saying Norman Rockwellian?


How pretty and peaceful DeEtta. It is good to stay home and be toasty warm and busy while looking out at that pretty scene.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Have been MIA for a while, so hope that this is the current party. I have been knitting, but just a leisurely pace. This year I didot host either Christmas Eve or Christmas Day, which was a change. I had the two youngest GKs spend a couple of nights right before New Year, then hosted New Year's Day for the family. It started out as an invitation to dinner in the evening, but somehow one of my daughter's suggested ice skating in the afternoon, after meeting here. Finished up with an improvised lunch here. One SIL and my oldest GS stayed here, sleeping and snoring, whikstnthe others went skating. My DH and I stayed home supervising the preps in the kitchen.
> 
> It's almost a month since Paul's surgery, and he had his fourth post-op appointment yesterday, when the surgeon removed the final stitch. Apparently he was a slow healer. Now he is scheduled to begin physical therapy next week.
> 
> ...


Happy New Year to you too Sue. Glad to hear that Paul is on the mend and that you had a nice holiday with family. I did see your January start on the Estonian lace in the doghouse and your nupps are so very neat!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have been working on another 5 tatted doily pattern. I barely got 1 set done Sunday. And I have to shut down for a bit...recharge time for this thing.


Karen, sounds like your doilies are in demand. How great that you already finished the first five!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is a picture of my January portion of the YOEL scarf. I am using lace weight alpaca.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DeEtta, looks like you really got dumped on, more than here but we've been having lots if -40 nights, I'm hoping that I don't lose lots if plants since we don't have good snow cover.

Sisu, pretty start to the scarf. What is YOEL?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

So pleased Paul is up to the physical side of his treatment and hope all goes smoothly .
I started the Estonian in lace and wish I had chosen something slightly heavier .Your piece is beautiful Sue .
I also think mohair would cause a few problems ,Barbara ,but perhaps Tanya is more accomplished than we may be !
Waiting to see your Song ,Melanie .
De Etta ...would not want to wake up to that .I would never find Hector if I let him out ! 
Julie ,were you over here for your 9th? I remember the snow coming to the top of my wellies at around that age and no school because the plumbing was frozen .
Had made a few granny squares some time ago and have rooted them out and trying to finish a crochet blanket .I was hoping to make my stash smaller but the yarn doesn't seem to be going down much .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DeEtta, looks like you really got dumped on, more than here but we've been having lots if -40 nights, I'm hoping that I don't lose lots if plants since we don't have good snow cover.
> 
> Sisu, pretty start to the scarf. What is YOEL?


Thanks Bonnie. It is the Year of Estonian Lace scarf being done in the Big Comfy Doghouse on ravelry - designed by Elizabeth Ravenwood. Each month there is a new pattern and you end up with a lovely scarf by the end of the year. Quite a few people in this group are taking part in it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My scarf is about 55" now and am readying for the end point. The pattern is not symmetrical and have been thinking about how to do it. My head is congested from a cold and lack of sleep so not thinking clearly at all. But have thought to do another point matching the beginning and grafting-again! Still not sure it will work. Won't spend too much time on it, tho, as I want it off the needles and on to another scarf for older gd and then the Estonian Lace scarves that still need yarn.
> 
> Here are the instructions for the end point. This pattern was written by Alphabetizing each section; ie, A,B, C, etc. I left the letters in to make it visually easier to read. Basically, it just stops the edge increases and continues decreasing at the center spine.
> 
> ...


This is sort of what I was thinking. But I was also thinking of using short rows to even out the "dent" and the short rows to make the "point". But still doing the center decreases.

But I will definitely be giving this a second, third, and probably more to get an idea or three! Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

DeEtta, that is way, way too much snow! The cold and wind here is bad enough. And I can see snow from my windows. Brrrrrr.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Oh my, nice day for a cup Of tea or hot chocolate and staying in.


Hot chocolate or hot cider both sound good!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> What nice texture and design on this JanetLee. You really picked right up on this!


Thank you, Caryn. I do enjoy the "texture" projects. I get all sorts of ideas for patterns and then go to my collection to see what I can put together to keep it all in a theme.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is a picture of my January portion of the YOEL scarf. I am using lace weight alpaca.


Very nice! Your yarn looks really soft also.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Have been MIA for a while, so hope that this is the current party. I have been knitting, but just a leisurely pace. This year I didot host either Christmas Eve or Christmas Day, which was a change. I had the two youngest GKs spend a couple of nights right before New Year, then hosted New Year's Day for the family. It started out as an invitation to dinner in the evening, but somehow one of my daughter's suggested ice skating in the afternoon, after meeting here. Finished up with an improvised lunch here. One SIL and my oldest GS stayed here, sleeping and snoring, whikstnthe others went skating. My DH and I stayed home supervising the preps in the kitchen.
> 
> It's almost a month since Paul's surgery, and he had his fourth post-op appointment yesterday, when the surgeon removed the final stitch. Apparently he was a slow healer. Now he is scheduled to begin physical therapy next week.
> 
> ...


Happy New Year, Sue. Nice to see you back and to hear that Paul is progressing. We decided to extend this LP until the 15th.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is a picture of my January portion of the YOEL scarf. I am using lace weight alpaca.


Very pretty Karen. I posted a picture of mine on the Ravelry site.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful pics, DeEtta. I would definitely be staying inside with all that snow. We have been spared so far this year, although there is talk of some tomorrow and/or Friday. I will be quite happy if we have none, as all the shoveling will fall to me this year. I think my DH will be taking it easy for several months.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Wasn't sure what I'd wake to this morning -- it started snowing yesterday before lunch and had started accumulating pretty well by dark yesterday. Guess I won't be going anywhere today.... It's still snowing. The second photo is looking down at my Mom's house -- rather bucolic isn't it? or should I be saying Norman Rockwellian?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great. I am glad I was able to find you all again.

This was my January Clue for Elizabeth's YOEL. I have a few beads there but didn't want to detract from the beads. I will use them in the transitions and at the other end of the scarf, but not sure about elsewhere.

Sue



Babalou said:


> Happy New Year, Sue. Nice to see you back and to hear that Paul is progressing. We decided to extend this LP until the 15th.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sue, very pretty! Still cannot convince myself to do nupps. Will need to bite the bullet some time I guess.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Great. I am glad I was able to find you all again.
> 
> This was my January Clue for Elizabeth's YOEL. I have a few beads there but didn't want to detract from the beads. I will use them in the transitions and at the other end of the scarf, but not sure about elsewhere.
> 
> Sue


That looks great too. I missed getting the free pattern & wasn't going to bother signing up but these pretty results may get me to change my mind


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Here is a picture of my January portion of the YOEL scarf. I am using lace weight alpaca.


It is very pretty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Great. I am glad I was able to find you all again.
> 
> This was my January Clue for Elizabeth's YOEL. I have a few beads there but didn't want to detract from the beads. I will use them in the transitions and at the other end of the scarf, but not sure about elsewhere.
> 
> Sue


Another very pretty start. I do like the pattern. Here is mine


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Very nice! Your yarn looks really soft also.


Thanks JanetLee. It is a nice soft yarn to work with. I do like alpaca.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Very pretty Karen. I posted a picture of mine on the Ravelry site.


Thank you Barbara. Please post here too, if you can. Sometimes there are just so many posts on the ravelry site I can't keep up! I must have missed it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Great. I am glad I was able to find you all again.
> 
> This was my January Clue for Elizabeth's YOEL. I have a few beads there but didn't want to detract from the beads. I will use them in the transitions and at the other end of the scarf, but not sure about elsewhere.
> 
> Sue


Sue, this looks great. I have spotted the beads and I like your idea for using them on the transitions. Your nupps are very neat. Do you knit them or use a crochet needle?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is very pretty.


Thanks Norma. Yours is looking great also. I love the color of your yarn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Thanks Norma. Yours is looking great also. I love the color of your yarn.


Thanks, Caryn. It is my favourite :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely starts on your YOEL scarves Caryn, Sue, and Norma. Mine is below. For those dreading nupps, I use the crochet hook method. I make my (loose) loops with needles as normal (k1, YO, k1, YO, k1, etc), then transfer them to a crochet hook, pull the yarn through like making a bobble, put the resultant single loop on the right needle and slip this stitch on the return row. Others wait to close the nupp on the return row but I have not seen much of a difference (in my knitting anyways, lol) so I just get it done early. I tried using needles only but very bad words would come to mind as I tried to purl seven stitches. 

A Song in the Air is blocking although it has been dry for several days. I have had a case of the wobblies so have not been wanting to crawl around on the floor to pull out all the pins so no glamour shot  I used three balls of Knit Picks alpaca cloud lace in midnight heather (1,320 yds) on US 1 / 2.25 needles. It is 46-1/2 inches across. I worked on the large size although knew I would not have enough yarn so I modified the final clue (#6 for large) to keep the small motif at the corner of each segment. There are no obvious points so I just winged it with the pins.

The Uline bag is my fancy project bag, lol! Yarn is King Cole Mirage which is surprisingly striping. The yarn is DK, 50/50 wool/acrylic mix, and not tightly wound so it splits but it is soft on the hands. I am using US 5 needles. There are both beads and nupps (hey, I am already a slow knitter, I can handle even slower, lol).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--great work on Song in the Air. You can certainly crow over this one

There are several ways to handle the Nupps it seems. I like the idea of doing a M1 and knitting it together with either the nupp st or the next one to close the hole which always seems to form with them. Am going to try this.

Love your red for the YOEL. Was wondering how the lace would look in a red and it looks terrific


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The Song in The Air is glorious, Melanie. Too stunning for words. I love your red lace YOEL, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely starts on your YOEL scarves Caryn, Sue, and Norma. Mine is below. For those dreading nupps, I use the crochet hook method. I make my (loose) loops with needles as normal (k1, YO, k1, YO, k1, etc), then transfer them to a crochet hook, pull the yarn through like making a bobble, put the resultant single loop on the right needle and slip this stitch on the return row. Others wait to close the nupp on the return row but I have not seen much of a difference (in my knitting anyways, lol) so I just get it done early. I tried using needles only but very bad words would come to mind as I tried to purl seven stitches.
> 
> A Song in the Air is blocking although it has been dry for several days. I have had a case of the wobblies so have not been wanting to crawl around on the floor to pull out all the pins so no glamour shot  I used three balls of Knit Picks alpaca cloud lace in midnight heather (1,320 yds) on US 1 / 2.25 needles. It is 46-1/2 inches across. I worked on the large size although knew I would not have enough yarn so I modified the final clue (#6 for large) to keep the small motif at the corner of each segment. There are no obvious points so I just winged it with the pins.
> 
> The Uline bag is my fancy project bag, lol! Yarn is King Cole Mirage which is surprisingly striping. The yarn is DK, 50/50 wool/acrylic mix, and not tightly wound so it splits but it is soft on the hands. I am using US 5 needles. There are both beads and nupps (hey, I am already a slow knitter, I can handle even slower, lol).


Song is really beautiful. Dramatically stunning!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Wow -- so much fine knitting!!! great starts for those of you doing the YOEL and Melanie -- the Song is delightful. Beautiful work all.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Another very pretty start. I do like the pattern. Here is mine


Another lovely color :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Melanie, your Song is gorgeous! To me the darker color really sets off the design. Your YOEL is looking great with the subtle color change, nupps and beads!

I like your idea for nupps. I may give it a try. After all, when I do a 5 into 9 I use a crochet hook, so this would not be slowing me down more at all. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. I knit the nupps, just making sure they are loose, so they are easy to purl on next row.

Sue


sisu said:


> Sue, this looks great. I have spotted the beads and I like your idea for using them on the transitions. Your nupps are very neat. Do you knit them or use a crochet needle?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lovely knitting. I really like the red. 
Thanks for the instructions on the Nupps. I still haven't been brace enough to do them, have always added beads instead


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Hello -- surfacing from the depths of embroidery...... Caryn -- wonder piece and very generous size, too. Tricia and Bonnie -- so nice to hear from you. Hope these recent round of storms and nastiness hasn't been too difficult. And greetings to those of you, overambitious souls, doing 1, 2 or 3 MKALs. Wow.
> 
> Since last Friday, I've been working on the embroidery on my Mom's gown. I must say, while I enjoy basic embroidery, satin stitch work isn't up my alley. I've never really learned all the fine details -- so I was "sweating" doing this. In the end, it is okay, but it isn't display worthy. I tried backing the thin silk and then applying some other fabric on the border so that I would be able to tension the hoops -- both of which efforts seemed to most have worked. There is just a little bit of fabric bubbling on one of the roses. I think I'm done with that for the day. Need the fix of some yarn and knitting needles to calm down and get ready to start sewing up the garment.
> 
> Best to all of you.


DeEtta, your roses are stunning! My guess is that once the garment is pressed you won't even see the bubbles. Beautiful!

p36.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ann, those sweaters sound amazing!

Bev, what an incredible photo catch!!!

p38


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Have fun, JanetLee. It looks like you are off to a great start with your mitered scarf. :sm24:

It is good to hear from you, Chris!

Congratulations, Melanie, on completing your Song in the Air!!! :sm24:

p39


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It is good to hear from you, Sue!

Mohair and nupps probably would not be a good combination, but I think that I have seen someone take on that challenge.....once, Tanya.

p41


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Hot chocolate or hot cider both sound good!


:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

WOW!!! All of the starts of Elizabeth's scarf are looking great!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is good to hear from you, Sue!
> 
> Mohair and nupps probably would not be a good combination, but I think that I have seen someone take on that challenge.....once, Tanya.
> 
> p41


I accept the wisdom that you and Barbara share. Will find another yarn for your pattern. Aside from the issue of doing nupps with the mohair, is the question of how well is would show the stitches. Probably not that well. Probably should do a swatch with different stitches to see what looks good in this yarn.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> So pleased Paul is up to the physical side of his treatment and hope all goes smoothly .
> I started the Estonian in lace and wish I had chosen something slightly heavier .Your piece is beautiful Sue .
> I also think mohair would cause a few problems ,Barbara ,but perhaps Tanya is more accomplished than we may be !
> Waiting to see your Song ,Melanie .
> ...


Ann, it seems like you knit forever but one day you look and see where there are open spaces where yarn used to be. It should go faster with crochet. I knit for 6 months and felt the stash seemed to grow then one day about Christmas I realized how much yarn was used. Now to keep from buying until some more is used.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely starts on your YOEL scarves Caryn, Sue, and Norma. Mine is below. For those dreading nupps, I use the crochet hook method. I make my (loose) loops with needles as normal (k1, YO, k1, YO, k1, etc), then transfer them to a crochet hook, pull the yarn through like making a bobble, put the resultant single loop on the right needle and slip this stitch on the return row. Others wait to close the nupp on the return row but I have not seen much of a difference (in my knitting anyways, lol) so I just get it done early. I tried using needles only but very bad words would come to mind as I tried to purl seven stitches.
> 
> A Song in the Air is blocking although it has been dry for several days. I have had a case of the wobblies so have not been wanting to crawl around on the floor to pull out all the pins so no glamour shot  I used three balls of Knit Picks alpaca cloud lace in midnight heather (1,320 yds) on US 1 / 2.25 needles. It is 46-1/2 inches across. I worked on the large size although knew I would not have enough yarn so I modified the final clue (#6 for large) to keep the small motif at the corner of each segment. There are no obvious points so I just winged it with the pins.
> 
> The Uline bag is my fancy project bag, lol! Yarn is King Cole Mirage which is surprisingly striping. The yarn is DK, 50/50 wool/acrylic mix, and not tightly wound so it splits but it is soft on the hands. I am using US 5 needles. There are both beads and nupps (hey, I am already a slow knitter, I can handle even slower, lol).


Melanie, love the dark red and your mixture of beads and nupps on your Yoel. 
The Song in the Air shawl is stunning! What a great job you did on that one.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

All the YOEL scarfs are gorgeous and Mel I love your Song in the Air.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Finished the Textures scarf this afternoon. Goddess knows when it will get blocked so here it is in its less than polished state. Not sure I like the way the end point came together but hopefully blocking will help.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Tanya, very nice! I understand what you mean about the point, but it does give it a more balanced look. 

Nice textures!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Tanya, very nice! I understand what you mean about the point, but it does give it a more balanced look.
> 
> Nice textures!


Thanx. I was a bit skeptical about the pattern at this end, but it actually worked out perfectly. By decreasing down the spine and not increasing on the edges, the pattern slowly fills in and then goes from concave to convex forming the point. Kind of fun to watch it do that.

I was trying to figure out in my head how to do the pattern so the end was symmetrical to the beginning. I think it would require doing the end separately and only increasing up the center spine and then grafting. Musings for another day/project.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Finished the Textures scarf this afternoon. Goddess knows when it will get blocked so here it is in its less than polished state. Not sure I like the way the end point came together but hopefully blocking will help.


I do like that :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you for the compliments Tanya, Norma, Barbara, DeEtta, JanetLee, Toni, Caryn, and Chris on my A Song in the Air. I had a teeny tiny ball of yarn left over, about the size of a grape, lol.

Nice blue for your scarf Tanya.

I have put Dancing Bees back on a set of needles and have done some work on Forest (Elizabeth's MKAL from a while ago). Slowly I will finish these WIP's.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So you haven't finished Dancing Bees either. I put it down after starting the border, but somehow when I picked it up I had lost some stitches, and after all the time elapsed had no idea how many. I really need to take it out and see how to salvage it. I even thought about undoing what border I had done and just come up with some other bind off, just to get it finished. It is really do close to being done.

Sue



MissMelba said:


> Thank you for the compliments Tanya, Norma, Barbara, DeEtta, JanetLee, Toni, Caryn, and Chris on my A Song in the Air. I had a teeny tiny ball of yarn left over, about the size of a grape, lol.
> 
> Nice blue for your scarf Tanya.
> 
> I have put Dancing Bees back on a set of needles and have done some work on Forest (Elizabeth's MKAL from a while ago). Slowly I will finish these WIP's.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue that is a tragedy. I hope you can sort something out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--glad you like the scarf

Melanie--it is a great blue, one of my favorites. And think a male would feel comfortable wearing it.

Sue--what grief to have done so much work and get stuck at the end like this. I find it takes really getting into a mindset to pick up an old project without the loss of stitches and begin to work it again. Losing stitches on top of that challenge is such a drag. But with your skills I am sure you will be able to figure out a solution that you can live with.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, your YOEL scarf looks amazing. 

Sue, yours looks great also. So does yours, Norma. What a lovely pattern.

Melanie, your looks great also, as does your Song. I hope your wobbles pass soon.

Thanks so much, Toni.  (heron with fish) 

Tanya, your scarf looks great.

Sue, sorry about your Dancing Bees. Hope you can sort it out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just got the YOEL started. Whatever possessed me to buy so much darker colored lace wt yarn! It is a killer on my eyes and is not even that dark--more coppery colored. Also just found several bags of Elann Baby Silk lace wt in dark colors: deep red, black maroon but there is some light blue. So some possibilities for Toni's lace project.

Question: do other people feel as awkward as I do making those nupps? Am using a 'B' crochet hook which is a good size but cannot figure out a way to handle the hook with the needles and also keep the right needle from getting in the way of the yarn.

Question: are others finding the nupps wanting to push to the wrong side of the fabric? I am doing nupp cluster and pulling the yarn thru on the right side of the fabric.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx. I was a bit skeptical about the pattern at this end, but it actually worked out perfectly. By decreasing down the spine and not increasing on the edges, the pattern slowly fills in and then goes from concave to convex forming the point. Kind of fun to watch it do that.
> 
> I was trying to figure out in my head how to do the pattern so the end was symmetrical to the beginning. I think it would require doing the end separately and only increasing up the center spine and then grafting. Musings for another day/project.


I am fairly certain you have done short rows. Here is what I was thinking, feel free everyone to add your thoughts to it.

Whether it is a front row or back row, does not matter.

Starting at the end, go 2 stitches past the center decreases, working the decrease as usual if right side row. Then do a wrap and turn, go back the other way, two stitches past the center decreases, wrap and turn, and keep doing this until you are all the way across not including the border.

And here is where a lot of "faith" comes in. From the opposite side of where the first short rows were started, do it all over again, but instead of decreasing in the center, increase in the center. And when you are back to the borders, continue on in your pattern. But now, decrease on the edges and increase in the center.

Now, I am not sure if I would want to do a texture pattern in this section. I think the short rows might give it enough of a design.

What do you folks think? Would this work? Has anyone done anything like this? Sort of like a c2c, but not exactly.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I like to do nupps the traditional way, just making sure that they are loose. After the purl row, I try to pull the nupp tight to help it stay in place on the right side. I have done enough of them that I am no longer intimidated by them.

I know what you mean about dark colours. I did my Advent Calendar scarf with a dark colour and told myself not to buy any more dark yarn. Of course I have several lots in my stash.

Sue

quote=tamarque]Just got the YOEL started. Whatever possessed me to buy so much darker colored lace wt yarn! It is a killer on my eyes and is not even that dark--more coppery colored. Also just found several bags of Elann Baby Silk lace wt in dark colors: deep red, black maroon but there is some light blue. So some possibilities for Toni's lace project.

Question: do other people feel as awkward as I do making those nupps? Am using a 'B' crochet hook which is a good size but cannot figure out a way to handle the hook with the needles and also keep the right needle from getting in the way of the yarn.

Question: are others finding the nupps wanting to push to the wrong side of the fabric? I am doing nupp cluster and pulling the yarn thru on the right side of the fabric.[/quote]


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Just got the YOEL started. Whatever possessed me to buy so much darker colored lace wt yarn! It is a killer on my eyes and is not even that dark--more coppery colored. Also just found several bags of Elann Baby Silk lace wt in dark colors: deep red, black maroon but there is some light blue. So some possibilities for Toni's lace project.


It sounds like you have some wonderful possibilities for yarn. :sm02:



> Question: do other people feel as awkward as I do making those nupps? Am using a 'B' crochet hook which is a good size but cannot figure out a way to handle the hook with the needles and also keep the right needle from getting in the way of the yarn.


I did at first. Now I do not. However, I use only my needles, not the crochet hook. It is soooooooo important to keep your loops as loose as possible. If they feel too loose, they are probably just right.

Edit: Sue's suggestion to keep the purl row tight is excellent. I try to do that, too.



> Question: are others finding the nupps wanting to push to the wrong side of the fabric? I am doing nupp cluster and pulling the yarn thru on the right side of the fabric.


Yes, mine tend to want to slip to the back, but blocking seems to take care of that. Sometimes I need to do a little plumping, but not much.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> So you haven't finished Dancing Bees either. I put it down after starting the border, but somehow when I picked it up I had lost some stitches, and after all the time elapsed had no idea how many. I really need to take it out and see how to salvage it. I even thought about undoing what border I had done and just come up with some other bind off, just to get it finished. It is really do close to being done.
> 
> Sue


Hope you can get it back in order  I am on clue 4, the trellis motif, and plan to add another section of the lavender flowers before the border.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely starts on your YOEL scarves Caryn, Sue, and Norma. Mine is below. For those dreading nupps, I use the crochet hook method. I make my (loose) loops with needles as normal (k1, YO, k1, YO, k1, etc), then transfer them to a crochet hook, pull the yarn through like making a bobble, put the resultant single loop on the right needle and slip this stitch on the return row. Others wait to close the nupp on the return row but I have not seen much of a difference (in my knitting anyways, lol) so I just get it done early. I tried using needles only but very bad words would come to mind as I tried to purl seven stitches.
> 
> A Song in the Air is blocking although it has been dry for several days. I have had a case of the wobblies so have not been wanting to crawl around on the floor to pull out all the pins so no glamour shot  I used three balls of Knit Picks alpaca cloud lace in midnight heather (1,320 yds) on US 1 / 2.25 needles. It is 46-1/2 inches across. I worked on the large size although knew I would not have enough yarn so I modified the final clue (#6 for large) to keep the small motif at the corner of each segment. There are no obvious points so I just winged it with the pins.
> 
> The Uline bag is my fancy project bag, lol! Yarn is King Cole Mirage which is surprisingly striping. The yarn is DK, 50/50 wool/acrylic mix, and not tightly wound so it splits but it is soft on the hands. I am using US 5 needles. There are both beads and nupps (hey, I am already a slow knitter, I can handle even slower, lol).


Nice work Melanie. Love your Song and YOEL is going to be very pretty. Hope your wobblies don't last too long.

I also like your Yoels , Caryn, Sue and Norma. I haven't started mine yet; I'm working on a Harlequin Coat and don't want the distraction of starting other projects.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Finished the Textures scarf this afternoon. Goddess knows when it will get blocked so here it is in its less than polished state. Not sure I like the way the end point came together but hopefully blocking will help.


This is great, Tanya.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I am fairly certain you have done short rows. Here is what I was thinking, feel free everyone to add your thoughts to it.
> 
> Whether it is a front row or back row, does not matter.
> 
> ...


I think this would work but the short rows would have to be figured out so as to create the center point in the shape that you might want. Your computer program might make this easy for you to do. In the blue scarf pattern all that was done was to make 2 increases along the center spine which filled in the center hollow.

What you describe sounds a lot like some sock heel knitting. One thing you can do with short rows is to incorporate some swing knitting color work which would not work that well with my pattern. The best thing to do, of course, is to try it.

I am also reminded of some modular knitting by Iris Scheirer (sp?). I did some of her patterns and seem to recall a modular that works similarly to what you describe here. So lots of possibilities..........


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue/Toni--thanx for the feedback on doing nupps. I am not intimidated by them, just frustrated in getting the process to work smoothly. I work to keep the nupp loops about 1/2" long but have realized that my knitting tends to be tighter than I think it is and the nupp loops keep wanting to shrink as they build up. Maybe will try doing as you do, Sue. I have seen/read to pick up an extra stitch around the nupp and knit it together with the adjacent stitch to tighten up the space around the nupp (if my description in writing makes sense to you).

Toni--on your pattern would it lend itself to being worked in different colors?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> This is great, Tanya.


Thank you Linda.

Your Harlequin coat sounds intriguing. Pictures?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sue/Toni--thanx for the feedback on doing nupps. I am not intimidated by them, just frustrated in getting the process to work smoothly. I work to keep the nupp loops about 1/2" long but have realized that my knitting tends to be tighter than I think it is and the nupp loops keep wanting to shrink as they build up. Maybe will try doing as you do, Sue. I have seen/read to pick up an extra stitch around the nupp and knit it together with the adjacent stitch to tighten up the space around the nupp (if my description in writing makes sense to you).
> 
> Toni--on your pattern would it lend itself to being worked in different colors?


I don't know if this will help you, Tanya. I work my nupp holding my working needle and a short cable needle held together, working a couple of stitches before slipping out the cable needle. Then purl the stitches in the normal way on the wrong side row. This helps to keep the loops the same size. I Have also done a similar thing but holding a crochet hook alongside my working needle, finishing the nupp with the crochet hook and slipping the resulting stitch on the purl row. I decide which method to use depending on the fineness and slipperiness of the yarn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thank you Linda.
> 
> Your Harlequin coat sounds intriguing. Pictures?


No pics yet but this is the link,

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harlequin-swing-coat

I'm doing it in alpaca - camel and ivory


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Linda, that will be an awesome coat! I have looked at it, but cannot convince myself I want to do it. Maybe sometime in the future.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, your scarf looks super. It really is a very interesting shape and lovely textures. I think when it is blocked the pointed end will straighten right out. 

Melanie, it probably feels good to get back to those projects you left behind
I always feel good about giving them attention and then remembering the rhythm of them again. 

Oh no Sue. That makes it hard when some of the stitches have been lost. That is when I remember why I should use life lines! I sure hope you can figure out how to get it going again so you can finish. 

Thanks Bev and Linda re: YOEL

Tanya, I have gotten so I actually like doing the nupps, but I am striving to get them more even. I knit mine and try very hard to keep them loose like Sue said, and the same size, but they do seem to shrink when I go to pick them up on the pearl side! 

Linda, I am going to try your idea of using another needle to keep the yo's even. Thanks for the suggestion. That pattern you are working on now is gorgeous.

Toni, I was so surprised to get an email from Pattern Dutchess today and see her promoting your Estonian scarf and you and the Loft. How exciting that must be for you! It was exciting for me


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> No pics yet but this is the link,
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harlequin-swing-coat
> 
> I'm doing it in alpaca - camel and ivory


ooh, I have lusted over that pattern myself. What a wonderful miter square project!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I don't know if this will help you, Tanya. I work my nupp holding my working needle and a short cable needle held together, working a couple of stitches before slipping out the cable needle. Then purl the stitches in the normal way on the wrong side row. This helps to keep the loops the same size. I Have also done a similar thing but holding a crochet hook alongside my working needle, finishing the nupp with the crochet hook and slipping the resulting stitch on the purl row. I decide which method to use depending on the fineness and slipperiness of the yarn.


I think I understand what you are describing. Will have to give it a try. Not sure I understand what you mean by "slipping the resulting stitch on the purl row."


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is my January YOEL. The nupps are not that even and this seems to happen when I pull the connecting stitch thru the tops of the nupp. And then having to pull most of them to thru the fabric to the RS.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here is my January YOEL. The nupps are not that even and this seems to happen when I pull the connecting stitch thru the tops of the nupp. And then having to pull most of them to thru the fabric to the RS.


Tanya this looks great. I think your nupps are good and will only look better when the piece is blocked. I do like the yarn color too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya this looks great. I think your nupps are good and will only look better when the piece is blocked. I do like the yarn color too.


thank you. the color is a coppery hue. hope my eyes hold up working with it. for some reason it is proving a visual challenge. maybe the fine lace wt is the problem with the nupps as it is such a wispy type yarn w/o much structure. it is true blocking is so beneficial to our craft


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--congrats on getting picked up by Pattern Dutchess. What a kudo for you. Did you know this was happening?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> No pics yet but this is the link,
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harlequin-swing-coat
> 
> I'm doing it in alpaca - camel and ivory


That is luscious!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Here is my January YOEL. The nupps are not that even and this seems to happen when I pull the connecting stitch thru the tops of the nupp. And then having to pull most of them to thru the fabric to the RS.


Looks very good to me.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Melanie ,you have produced some great projects.
Linda ,that idea for the nupps is one I shall try .I do them like Sue .Nancy Bush has a video and she is proclaimed as an expert on Estonian knitting .Sometimes it helps to tickle them up ....put a needle through the finished nup and pull to the front .Rolling inbetween the fingers too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Linda, that will be an awesome coat! I have looked at it, but cannot convince myself I want to do it. Maybe sometime in the future.


Once you have got your head around the schematics, it is actually very straight forward, Tanya and is moving along quite quickly. You have done mitres before so I don't think you would have any trouble.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I think I understand what you are describing. Will have to give it a try. Not sure I understand what you mean by "slipping the resulting stitch on the purl row."


Traditional nupps are formed over 2 rows
If I finish the nupp with the crochet needle on the right side row, thus having one stitch, I slip that stich on the wrong side row, since the nupp was formed on the right side row only.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, your harlequin coat with be marvelous. Can't wait to see you in it. 

Tanya, love your YOEL start.

Toni, let me add congrats to you for being picked up by the Pattern Duchess. Soon we will be saying, Toni, oh yes, I knew her back when before she was famous. 

We are running away tomorrow morning, so I will be missing for a few days. Picture me tromping the woods, camera in hand, in complete bliss with hubby trailing behind.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, your harlequin coat with be marvelous. Can't wait to see you in it.
> 
> Tanya, love your YOEL start.
> 
> ...


Sounds wonderful.
:sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bev, how I envy you! Still have not found a good "hike" area around here. The is a state park just a few miles up the road, but they won't let folks in until after 8 am! Really! I am usually back to my truck by then. Still looking for a back way in, could probably get away with that.

And with me, if DH was with me, he would definitely be trailing behind! He will procrastinate about going out with me, but seems to enjoy himself usually once he gets out with me.

Enjoy your outdoor time!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Once you have got your head around the schematics, it is actually very straight forward, Tanya and is moving along quite quickly. You have done mitres before so I don't think you would have any trouble.


Miters are great fun to do and very easy. There are a few techniques to learn like half miters to fill in the edges. Also, they can interconnect easily and with a little planning can save dozens of ends for having to finish off. I also like how much room there is for playing with color and stitchery. I can certainly help anyone who has some questions about working with them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Traditional nupps are formed over 2 rows
> If I finish the nupp with the crochet needle on the right side row, thus having one stitch, I slip that stich on the wrong side row, since the nupp was formed on the right side row only.


I see. You do not knit the nupp st on the WS and that must give it a bit of tightening up and help keep it the RS.
Will have to give it a try on the February segment. Some very good tips being shared here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, your harlequin coat with be marvelous. Can't wait to see you in it.
> 
> Tanya, love your YOEL start.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a devine plan. Hope your weather is good. We have been having some spectacular skyscapes around here.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Good morning...it is only 6:34am here, but I've been up since 5am...just realized I haven't been getting updates...maybe this will help.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Good morning...it is only 6:34am here, but I've been up since 5am...just realized I haven't been getting updates...maybe this will help.


DFL--good morning to you. I have to go into KP every day or 2 to see what is happening on LP. I get the daily digest post every day and if I use any of the other small forums will also get their notices. But with LP, not so. Makes me think the KP system cannot handle our ongoing volume of discussion: cannot think of any other reason for our notices not coming. Very annoying, indeed.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DFL--good morning to you. I have to go into KP every day or 2 to see what is happening on LP. I get the daily digest post every day and if I use any of the other small forums will also get their notices. But with LP, not so. Makes me think the KP system cannot handle our ongoing volume of discussion: cannot think of any other reason for our notices not coming. Very annoying, indeed.


I'm just glad to know I am not the only one. :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Toni, I was so surprised to get an email from Pattern Dutchess today and see her promoting your Estonian scarf and you and the Loft. How exciting that must be for you! It was exciting for me


Me, too!!! It is very exciting, Caryn. Loft membership and pattern sales have skyrocketed! I was honored that she chose to spend so much of her newsletter on my project.



tamarque said:


> Here is my January YOEL. The nupps are not that even and this seems to happen when I pull the connecting stitch thru the tops of the nupp. And then having to pull most of them to thru the fabric to the RS.


Your nupps will settle down when you block your scarf. They just look funny in the mean time. Not to worry, Tanya. They just take practice to get comfortable with. You and your tenacity will get there. :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Pattern Duchess offered to mention me in one of her newsletters. I sure didn't expect what she wrote or the tremendous response. It is VERY nice and VERY special to be mentioned so.

Thank you so much, ladies!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I'm just glad to know I am not the only one. :sm02: :sm24:


Nope, you are not. If I get busy and don't go on here, the same thing happens to me, too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm just trying to keep up with all y'all. Collection of recipe/pattern (s) wie have to wait until I get the Desktop PC updated. :sm24: 

I now have 2.25/2.75/3.25 mm circular bamboo x 2 (for sock making). 2 multicolored thread/yarn choices have been matched with the 2 larger "sets". :sm23: 

Still working on the 5-sets of tatted doilies... may order a book of patterns out of one payment for my work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TLL said:


> Pattern Duchess offered to mention me in one of her newsletters. I sure didn't expect what she wrote or the tremendous response. It is VERY nice and VERY special to be mentioned so.
> 
> Thank you so much, ladies!!!


Well, you are very deserving of this :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all. Really looking forward to getting off tomorrow morning.  Going to take some knitting along. Hopefully will get the baby/2 yr old sweater done.  Should take another project along to get working on.

Toni, is there a link to what the Pattern Duchess wrote about you. I would love to see it. So happy things are going so well for you.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Hope you and DH have a relaxing few days Bev .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

http://patternduchess.com/blog/
Hope this takes you to the right page .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all. Really looking forward to getting off tomorrow morning.  Going to take some knitting along. Hopefully will get the baby/2 yr old sweater done.  Should take another project along to get working on.
> 
> Toni, is there a link to what the Pattern Duchess wrote about you. I would love to see it. So happy things are going so well for you.


Ann has posted a link to her blog. Here is the link to her specific newsletter:

http://patternduchess.com/lets-knit-together-on-2017/

Mari-Liis is a wonderful knitter. I love the historical stitch patterns that she shares from her grandmother.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is great, Toni. Totally well deserved :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--did a small sample with nupps using your 2 techniques and it worked quite nicely keeping the nupps even and to the RS. Still awkward maneuvering but better results. Thank you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

A little note on nature: Had a family of deer on my lawn. The big doe was utterly huge. She is not starving this winter at all and was feasting on my dried iris leaves. Obstinate beast who would not move even as I began to approach her. Her offspring hung back taking their cues from their mom. 

And this week I finally got my garlic planted if you would believe. I missed the season totally and anxiously watched temps looking for a couple of days of above freezing hoping for a bit of thaw in the soil. Had shoveled the snow of the patch which I had turned in the Fall and tarped it, then waited with baited breathe for a warmer day which came this past Wed. Then got some expensive hay and layered it over the patch and retarped. Hopefully it will work. The tulips have yet to be planted so will put them in the refrig I think.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is great, Toni. Totally well deserved :sm24:


Thank you so much, everyone. It is humbling. It makes me extra cautious to make sure my patterns and group are honoring to God, who has given me this creative gift.

I sure do appreciate all of your encouragement and support. Thank you so much.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Toni -- Congratulations!!! I followed Ann's link and got to see the write up. Great publicity and of course, well deserved.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--did a small sample with nupps using your 2 techniques and it worked quite nicely keeping the nupps even and to the RS. Still awkward maneuvering but better results. Thank you.


I'm glad they worked for you, Tanya. The manoeuvring gets easier.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

That was a great link ,Toni .I am looking forward tomgetting started !


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

it has been a long week of bad weather and lots of snow on the ground which turned out to be a good thing, because I haven't been able to exit the house. As I mentioned about a week ago, I wanted to make my Mother a burial gown and I think I shared the embroidered collar when I finished that segment. Well, here is a picture of the finished item. It rather looks like a choir robe, but it is made of silk and is designed so that the sleeves are 100% detachable, the right shoulder and right skirt side are open and the collar is only in front. All of these modifications made for some interesting construction, but I think it will facilitate ease of dressing while preserving modesty. The roses are her favorite flower and the knitted lace edging I made maybe 15 years ago for her but never got it made up into something. Although I had intended to use the silk my Father brought back from Shanghai at the end of WWII, it turned out that there wasn't enough yardage to do the job so I had to buy new silk (crepe satin) which I ordered online from Dharma Trading Co in the SF Bay Area. The silk is gorgeous, but mighty thin to be working with when you are visually challenged. All in all, I'm ready to sit down and knit for awhile.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> it has been a long week of bad weather and lots of snow on the ground which turned out to be a good thing, because I haven't been able to exit the house. As I mentioned about a week ago, I wanted to make my Mother a burial gown and I think I shared the embroidered collar when I finished that segment. Well, here is a picture of the finished item. It rather looks like a choir robe, but it is made of silk and is designed so that the sleeves are 100% detachable, the right shoulder and right skirt side are open and the collar is only in front. All of these modifications made for some interesting construction, but I think it will facilitate ease of dressing while preserving modesty. The roses are her favorite flower and the knitted lace edging I made maybe 15 years ago for her but never got it made up into something. Although I had intended to use the silk my Father brought back from Shanghai at the end of WWII, it turned out that there wasn't enough yardage to do the job so I had to buy new silk (crepe satin) which I ordered online from Dharma Trading Co in the SF Bay Area. The silk is gorgeous, but mighty thin to be working with when you are visually challenged. All in all, I'm ready to sit down and knit for awhile.


Very beautiful and such an act of love. Sometimes bad weather is exactly what we need to help us focus on a trying/challenging project. Now for some knitting and some warmth to melt the snow.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on your exposure Toni. Well deserved 

Enjoy your get-a-way Bev. Will be awaiting your photos.

Lovely DeEtta. Such a wonderful sentiment for your mother.

Note on getting notifications: I find that if I do not click the link in the email I stop getting notifications on that particular topic. I presume that KP's servers only send notifications once, then await your click-thru to reset the 'send notice' flag, or some such system. This is convenient if you no longer want to follow a topic but does mean that you need to keep the last email sent on whichever topic you are watching and click the link to stay 'in the loop'.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

DeEtta, what a lovely tribute for your mother. It is beautiful.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DeEtta, that is truly beautiful. It is wonderful and an act of love, as Tanya says, to have made it. The roses are beautiful, and such a great choice as your mother's favourite flower.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> it has been a long week of bad weather and lots of snow on the ground which turned out to be a good thing, because I haven't been able to exit the house. As I mentioned about a week ago, I wanted to make my Mother a burial gown and I think I shared the embroidered collar when I finished that segment. Well, here is a picture of the finished item. It rather looks like a choir robe, but it is made of silk and is designed so that the sleeves are 100% detachable, the right shoulder and right skirt side are open and the collar is only in front. All of these modifications made for some interesting construction, but I think it will facilitate ease of dressing while preserving modesty. The roses are her favorite flower and the knitted lace edging I made maybe 15 years ago for her but never got it made up into something. Although I had intended to use the silk my Father brought back from Shanghai at the end of WWII, it turned out that there wasn't enough yardage to do the job so I had to buy new silk (crepe satin) which I ordered online from Dharma Trading Co in the SF Bay Area. The silk is gorgeous, but mighty thin to be working with when you are visually challenged. All in all, I'm ready to sit down and knit for awhile.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been trying to do that method today, and it is working well. I am test knitting some Mitts for Elizabeth, and the small size needle was making it really hard. Using the crochet hook is working well. It is nice to have an alternative.

Sue


annweb said:


> Melanie ,you have produced some great projects.
> Linda ,that idea for the nupps is one I shall try .I do them like Sue .Nancy Bush has a video and she is proclaimed as an expert on Estonian knitting .Sometimes it helps to tickle them up ....put a needle through the finished nup and pull to the front .Rolling inbetween the fingers too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, I like your nupps. That is a really nice colour of yarn.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Here is my January YOEL. The nupps are not that even and this seems to happen when I pull the connecting stitch thru the tops of the nupp. And then having to pull most of them to thru the fabric to the RS.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Has anyone been "gifted" with a lovely virus that seems to be going around. For DH it was only 24 hours, but I am at 48 and still counting. I think there is a permanent track from the couch to the bathroom. I cannot get warm, eating or drinking hurts my stomach. It is all I can do to keep enough water in me. Even so, my back/kidneys are very unhappy and hurting from not enough fluids. Cannot drink anything warm, that makes it so much worse. Cannot even enjoy a piece or two of chocolate.

I was supposed to meet some folks in the area that have a craft/yarn group yesterday and today. No way I was going to spread this to them! Bad enough DH brought it home.

Oh well, just needed to whine a bit. Then off to drink more water and run to the bathroom. And yes, Imodium AD is not working. Or cheese. Or peanut butter. All things I have used in the past.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev,
Love how you are "running away". I hope you have a great time and get to take lots of pics.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Linda, your harlequin coat with be marvelous. Can't wait to see you in it.
> 
> Tanya, love your YOEL start.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni,
Congrats on being mentioned in that newsletter. I got an email re that today. I am sure that will have more people looking at your work. Nice to have that recognition.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry that you have caught this nasty bug. I hope we won't get it. We had to pick up our GS from work today as he was really,sick and dizzy and couldn't drive home. His parents live about 50 miles from here and hope to get into town tomorrow, but we had snow today and it wasn't a good idea fir them to drive in.

I hope that you will get over it soon.

Sue


run4fittness said:


> Has anyone been "gifted" with a lovely virus that seems to be going around. For DH it was only 24 hours, but I am at 48 and still counting. I think there is a permanent track from the couch to the bathroom. I cannot get warm, eating or drinking hurts my stomach. It is all I can do to keep enough water in me. Even so, my back/kidneys are very unhappy and hurting from not enough fluids. Cannot drink anything warm, that makes it so much worse. Cannot even enjoy a piece or two of chocolate.
> 
> I was supposed to meet some folks in the area that have a craft/yarn group yesterday and today. No way I was going to spread this to them! Bad enough DH brought it home.
> 
> Oh well, just needed to whine a bit. Then off to drink more water and run to the bathroom. And yes, Imodium AD is not working. Or cheese. Or peanut butter. All things I have used in the past.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Janet Lee, I hope your feel better soon.

Toni, such a nice write up you got. Very cool. I am so happy for you. Your designing is just exploding.

Thanks all. I am so looking forward to this trip.  New places to photograph. New things to see.

DeEtta, the gown for your mother is wonderful. Such an act of love-bittersweet I am sure. But you do honor her in the doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> it has been a long week of bad weather and lots of snow on the ground which turned out to be a good thing, because I haven't been able to exit the house. As I mentioned about a week ago, I wanted to make my Mother a burial gown and I think I shared the embroidered collar when I finished that segment. Well, here is a picture of the finished item. It rather looks like a choir robe, but it is made of silk and is designed so that the sleeves are 100% detachable, the right shoulder and right skirt side are open and the collar is only in front. All of these modifications made for some interesting construction, but I think it will facilitate ease of dressing while preserving modesty. The roses are her favorite flower and the knitted lace edging I made maybe 15 years ago for her but never got it made up into something. Although I had intended to use the silk my Father brought back from Shanghai at the end of WWII, it turned out that there wasn't enough yardage to do the job so I had to buy new silk (crepe satin) which I ordered online from Dharma Trading Co in the SF Bay Area. The silk is gorgeous, but mighty thin to be working with when you are visually challenged. All in all, I'm ready to sit down and knit for awhile.


Your work is so beautiful. Sorry there was not enough of your dad's silk, but glad that the replacement is so lovely.
The roses are spectacular. All in all very lovely, and for such a caring purpose.
Hope the knitting is going well, how long are you likely to be snowbound?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> it has been a long week of bad weather and lots of snow on the ground which turned out to be a good thing, because I haven't been able to exit the house. As I mentioned about a week ago, I wanted to make my Mother a burial gown and I think I shared the embroidered collar when I finished that segment. Well, here is a picture of the finished item. It rather looks like a choir robe, but it is made of silk and is designed so that the sleeves are 100% detachable, the right shoulder and right skirt side are open and the collar is only in front. All of these modifications made for some interesting construction, but I think it will facilitate ease of dressing while preserving modesty. The roses are her favorite flower and the knitted lace edging I made maybe 15 years ago for her but never got it made up into something. Although I had intended to use the silk my Father brought back from Shanghai at the end of WWII, it turned out that there wasn't enough yardage to do the job so I had to buy new silk (crepe satin) which I ordered online from Dharma Trading Co in the SF Bay Area. The silk is gorgeous, but mighty thin to be working with when you are visually challenged. All in all, I'm ready to sit down and knit for awhile.


Stunningly beautiful and with love in every stitch.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Has anyone been "gifted" with a lovely virus that seems to be going around. For DH it was only 24 hours, but I am at 48 and still counting. I think there is a permanent track from the couch to the bathroom. I cannot get warm, eating or drinking hurts my stomach. It is all I can do to keep enough water in me. Even so, my back/kidneys are very unhappy and hurting from not enough fluids. Cannot drink anything warm, that makes it so much worse. Cannot even enjoy a piece or two of chocolate.
> 
> I was supposed to meet some folks in the area that have a craft/yarn group yesterday and today. No way I was going to spread this to them! Bad enough DH brought it home.
> 
> Oh well, just needed to whine a bit. Then off to drink more water and run to the bathroom. And yes, Imodium AD is not working. Or cheese. Or peanut butter. All things I have used in the past.


That sounds nasty. I do hope it passes soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Tanya, I like your nupps. That is a really nice colour of yarn.
> 
> Sue


thanx Sue. The color does seems to have some nice life to it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Has anyone been "gifted" with a lovely virus that seems to be going around. For DH it was only 24 hours, but I am at 48 and still counting. I think there is a permanent track from the couch to the bathroom. I cannot get warm, eating or drinking hurts my stomach. It is all I can do to keep enough water in me. Even so, my back/kidneys are very unhappy and hurting from not enough fluids. Cannot drink anything warm, that makes it so much worse. Cannot even enjoy a piece or two of chocolate.
> 
> I was supposed to meet some folks in the area that have a craft/yarn group yesterday and today. No way I was going to spread this to them! Bad enough DH brought it home.
> 
> Oh well, just needed to whine a bit. Then off to drink more water and run to the bathroom. And yes, Imodium AD is not working. Or cheese. Or peanut butter. All things I have used in the past.


Whining always seems to make one feel better, so no problem here. So sorry you missed the craft/yarn group. I know you had been looking to connect with such a group. Hopefully they meet regularly and you can hook up with them at their next gathering.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> it has been a long week of bad weather and lots of snow on the ground which turned out to be a good thing, because I haven't been able to exit the house. As I mentioned about a week ago, I wanted to make my Mother a burial gown and I think I shared the embroidered collar when I finished that segment. Well, here is a picture of the finished item. It rather looks like a choir robe, but it is made of silk and is designed so that the sleeves are 100% detachable, the right shoulder and right skirt side are open and the collar is only in front. All of these modifications made for some interesting construction, but I think it will facilitate ease of dressing while preserving modesty. The roses are her favorite flower and the knitted lace edging I made maybe 15 years ago for her but never got it made up into something. Although I had intended to use the silk my Father brought back from Shanghai at the end of WWII, it turned out that there wasn't enough yardage to do the job so I had to buy new silk (crepe satin) which I ordered online from Dharma Trading Co in the SF Bay Area. The silk is gorgeous, but mighty thin to be working with when you are visually challenged. All in all, I'm ready to sit down and knit for awhile.


Very beautiful, DeEtta.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Has anyone been "gifted" with a lovely virus that seems to be going around. For DH it was only 24 hours, but I am at 48 and still counting. I think there is a permanent track from the couch to the bathroom. I cannot get warm, eating or drinking hurts my stomach. It is all I can do to keep enough water in me. Even so, my back/kidneys are very unhappy and hurting from not enough fluids. Cannot drink anything warm, that makes it so much worse. Cannot even enjoy a piece or two of chocolate.
> 
> I was supposed to meet some folks in the area that have a craft/yarn group yesterday and today. No way I was going to spread this to them! Bad enough DH brought it home.
> 
> Oh well, just needed to whine a bit. Then off to drink more water and run to the bathroom. And yes, Imodium AD is not working. Or cheese. Or peanut butter. All things I have used in the past.


Nasty - hope you are soon well again.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, enjoy your time away. Will be looking forward to seeing your photos.

Tanya, that is determination getting those garlic in! Sure hope they take and grow for you in the spring. 

DeEtta, the burial gown is such a beautiful work of love for your mom. Thank you for sharing with us.

JanetLee, so sorry you have caught this icky virus. Hope it passes soon and you will feel better.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sue, Bev, Norma, Tanya, Linda, Caryn, Thank you folks! Still not feeling that great this morning. Drink a little water, eat a little unsweetened apple sauce, and hope all sits well.

Tanya, yes the group meets quite a lot it sounds like. The time is Monday evening at the local high school. They have someone coming in to show them needle felting. Afraid I might still be "dangerous" and really don't want to pass this on. But, DH did stop at the shop where they also meet and explained to them why I didn't show up. (Of course he went there to try the cheese from sheep's milk!) The owner gave him a schedule for January for me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sue, Bev, Norma, Tanya, Linda, Caryn, Thank you folks! Still not feeling that great this morning. Drink a little water, eat a little unsweetened apple sauce, and hope all sits well.
> 
> Tanya, yes the group meets quite a lot it sounds like. The time is Monday evening at the local high school. They have someone coming in to show them needle felting. Afraid I might still be "dangerous" and really don't want to pass this on. But, DH did stop at the shop where they also meet and explained to them why I didn't show up. (Of course he went there to try the cheese from sheep's milk!) The owner gave him a schedule for January for me.


Ah, sheep milk cheese! Helping you and giving him an excuse to indulge. :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> No pics yet but this is the link,
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harlequin-swing-coat
> 
> I'm doing it in alpaca - camel and ivory


I've seen that pattern before, Linda, and thought it was really beautiful. Will be nice to see your's when it is ready for show.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ah, sheep milk cheese! Helping you and giving him an excuse to indulge. :sm24:


Yes, and he brought home two "chunks" to indulge even more! He said one he tried didn't have any flavor, don't remember what it was called though.

And don't forget the espresso shop there with the cheese! For some folks that would be one stop shopping! Yarn, cheese and coffee!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, and he brought home two "chunks" to indulge even more! He said one he tried didn't have any flavor, don't remember what it was called though.
> 
> And don't forget the espresso shop there with the cheese! For some folks that would be one stop shopping! Yarn, cheese and coffee!


Hope you are feeling better, JanetLee. Was nice of your DH to explain to the group that you had a virus.

Tanya, I love the color of of your YOEL. I'm thinking of frogging mine to add the nupps. Everyone's look so pretty.

Bev, looking forward to somemore fantastic pictures from your getaway.

DeEtta, the gown is just beautiful and such a loving gesture from you. Could you make a small pillow with the silk from your father?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your work is so beautiful. Sorry there was not enough of your dad's silk, but glad that the replacement is so lovely.
> The roses are spectacular. All in all very lovely, and for such a caring purpose.
> Hope the knitting is going well, how long are you likely to be snowbound?


Thanks Julie. Shortly after I finished the gown yesterday late afternoon, we started getting precipitation. It started as snow, but quickly changed to rain. Seems that a front from the South is moving in and raising the temperatures. It has rained all night and still is. So, for the first time in days I can actually see the car. Although I can get to the car and probably could make it to town, it would be an ugly trip and one that threatens ice if the temps drop slightly -- all that melted snow, freezing. So I think I'll stay in today expecting that the rains will help clear the roads and see what the temps do. If all of this turns to ice, I'm not going anywhere!!!

In the meantime, I'm doing some fun knitting and now it is time to get ready to next weeks LP. I was hoping to be able to share some good information about double knitting, but I rather "hit a wall" with my project. So when I tell all of you about it, maybe our combined expertise can get the project going again. In the meantime, I think it is time to houseclean.

Take Care everyone. Travel carefully and safely.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, and he brought home two "chunks" to indulge even more! He said one he tried didn't have any flavor, don't remember what it was called though.
> 
> And don't forget the espresso shop there with the cheese! For some folks that would be one stop shopping! Yarn, cheese and coffee!


Without the coffee--that would work for me :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...DeEtta, the gown is just beautiful and such a loving gesture from you. Could you make a small pillow with the silk from your father?


Barbara -- thank you and yes, I probably could, but don't think I will. The Chinese silk is only about 29" wide and there is a bit more than 4 yards. So given an imaginative construction there is enough to make a garment of some sort. If I use a portion for a pillow, then I fear that the Chinese silk will never get used. I'm thinking that maybe something like a bed jacket would be possible, but not for now and not until I can find some effective way to magnify what I'm working on.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JanetLee -- There has been a form of this "virus/cold" hanging around out here in our valley. The doctors are advising people that as long as there is NO fever they should treat it as a cold. But if a fever starts, then to seek treatment for the flu. Its a nasty one and lasts for a long time. My friend Laury has been down with it now for over 10 days which has just been awful for her since her husband has it too. And at the same time as this snow and having to feed and water livestock. Another of my friends was back on her feet (if a bit shaky) after about a week. Fortunately, I've managed to avoid it all. Thank my lucky stars!!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I've seen that pattern before, Linda, and thought it was really beautiful. Will be nice to see your's when it is ready for show.


 :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

These winter illnesses are really trying. We had a Dr Eisenstein who passed away a short while ago. He was relatively holistic in his practice. His mantra was Vit C, Vit D3, and probiotics--for both prevention as well as healing. It was always good advice and he meant using mega doses if you were sick. Mega doses for me means as much as 20 gr of Vit C daily, taking it to bowel tolerance, 10-20 iu's of Vit D3, and extra probiotic supplements as well as fermented foods and pre-biotics which include the cruciferous vegetables.

We seem to be getting something similar around here. My lead carpenter called to say how sick he got this week.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Without the coffee--that would work for me :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I have to agree with no coffee!

With a freshly opened canister of cooking cocoa... YUMMY!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Not having anything on my needles, I seem to have some inspiration for cooking. Had riced up a cauliflower the other day for that cauliflower flatbread. With the leftover 'rice' I made a cauliflower burger which is delicious. Then I decided to try these egg/vegetable cupcakes for a eat-on-the-run breakfast. They look delicious--still to hot to try and remove from the cupcake forms. And getting ready to try a sweet potato pad thai recipe that I found yesterday.

I also played around with my lace wt mohair just to see what a nupp would be like with it. It worked very well with several different size needles and using a crochet hook. I also used it doing crochet itself and did the nupp clusters so easily that way: they really are typical cluster stitches in crochet w/o pulling an extra loop at the top to pull them together.

Here are some pics and you are invited to lunch


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Not having anything on my needles, I seem to have some inspiration for cooking. Had riced up a cauliflower the other day for that cauliflower flatbread. With the leftover 'rice' I made a cauliflower burger which is delicious. Then I decided to try these egg/vegetable cupcakes for a eat-on-the-run breakfast. They look delicious--still to hot to try and remove from the cupcake forms. And getting ready to try a sweet potato pad thai recipe that I found yesterday.
> 
> I also played around with my lace wt mohair just to see what a nupp would be like with it. It worked very well with several different size needles and using a crochet hook. I also used it doing crochet itself and did the nupp clusters so easily that way: they really are typical cluster stitches in crochet w/o pulling an extra loop at the top to pull them together.
> 
> Here are some pics and you are invited to lunch


Save one for me - it will take a while to get there.
Glad your nupps are working. That mohair is lovely. I did Elizabeth's Formal Garden in a mohair mix and I love it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Tanya -- food looks so yummy. It has been so long since I've been to town that I'm out of fresh, crunchy veggies. My mouth is watering looking at the goodies. Fingers crossed will get to town tomorrow.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- thank you and yes, I probably could, but don't think I will. The Chinese silk is only about 29" wide and there is a bit more than 4 yards. So given an imaginative construction there is enough to make a garment of some sort. If I use a portion for a pillow, then I fear that the Chinese silk will never get used. I'm thinking that maybe something like a bed jacket would be possible, but not for now and not until I can find some effective way to magnify what I'm working on.


It would be a shame not to use it or not have enough to use for a nice meaningful memory. I have some beautiful pieces of fabric that I bought in Hawaii with great intentions of making a pieced together vest. Two years later they are haunting me in my closet. I even thought of cutting them into strips to weave fabric and then using one of the stand out pieces as a focal point. It has been rolling around in my head and eventually I will settle on something, as I am sure you will. Have you or anyone heard of Anita Luvera Mayer? She is a textile artist who I had the fortune to take a class with two years ago at the Intermountain Weavers Conference in Fort Collins, CO, and she was my inspiration for getting the fabric. She is an 80-ish dynamo of a woman with an unbelievable creative and giving spirit. Her premise for dressing is that you have basic uniforms in different colors, like black pants or skirt and black top that you embellish with vests, jackets, etc. using some very basic patterns. She let us copy all of her patterns. It was a class unlike any I have ever taken.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Not having anything on my needles, I seem to have some inspiration for cooking. Had riced up a cauliflower the other day for that cauliflower flatbread. With the leftover 'rice' I made a cauliflower burger which is delicious. Then I decided to try these egg/vegetable cupcakes for a eat-on-the-run breakfast. They look delicious--still to hot to try and remove from the cupcake forms. And getting ready to try a sweet potato pad thai recipe that I found yesterday.
> 
> I also played around with my lace wt mohair just to see what a nupp would be like with it. It worked very well with several different size needles and using a crochet hook. I also used it doing crochet itself and did the nupp clusters so easily that way: they really are typical cluster stitches in crochet w/o pulling an extra loop at the top to pull them together.
> 
> Here are some pics and you are invited to lunch


Yum, I would come but it is sunny and heading to 49 degrees today. I'll have to try that cauliflower flatbread someday.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Yum, I would come but it is sunny and heading to 49 degrees today. I'll have to try that cauliflower flatbread someday.


It really is so good and can be played with, like most things, for different textures and flavorings. Hmmm? 49*F! I think it better I come visit you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It would be a shame not to use it or not have enough to use for a nice meaningful memory. I have some beautiful pieces of fabric that I bought in Hawaii with great intentions of making a pieced together vest. Two years later they are haunting me in my closet. I even thought of cutting them into strips to weave fabric and then using one of the stand out pieces as a focal point. It has been rolling around in my head and eventually I will settle on something, as I am sure you will. Have you or anyone heard of Anita Luvera Mayer? She is a textile artist who I had the fortune to take a class with two years ago at the Intermountain Weavers Conference in Fort Collins, CO, and she was my inspiration for getting the fabric. She is an 80-ish dynamo of a woman with an unbelievable creative and giving spirit. Her premise for dressing is that you have basic uniforms in different colors, like black pants or skirt and black top that you embellish with vests, jackets, etc. using some very basic patterns. She let us copy all of her patterns. It was a class unlike any I have ever taken.


I with you here. I think of vests to make, but still have only done 1 for myself. Simplicity is the best, always.
Sounds like a terrific experience with that class.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- food looks so yummy. It has been so long since I've been to town that I'm out of fresh, crunchy veggies. My mouth is watering looking at the goodies. Fingers crossed will get to town tomorrow.


I could not believe how easy these things were to make, and so delicious. Next time I will make the full recipes so they can last all week. Yes, getting to town sounds good, especially before cabin fever sets in.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Save one for me - it will take a while to get there.
> Glad your nupps are working. That mohair is lovely. I did Elizabeth's Formal Garden in a mohair mix and I love it.


Have been wondering what to do with this mohair. The color is so rich and the yarn very soft. That pattern is so nice.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> It really is so good and can be played with, like most things, for different textures and flavorings. Hmmm? 49*F! I think it better I come visit you.


Bring the bread. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I with you here. I think of vests to make, but still have only done 1 for myself. Simplicity is the best, always.
> Sounds like a terrific experience with that class.


It was fantastic. I hope to be as energetic when I am 80. She is teaching her last workshop at this year's conference. I am seriously considering it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Bring the bread. ????


Will do!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Hope you are feeling better, JanetLee. Was nice of your DH to explain to the group that you had a virus.


Thank you, Barbara. Such a slow process though.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Without the coffee--that would work for me :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Me too, cannot stand it, but for those who do like it, go for it! I will stick with my water.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee -- There has been a form of this "virus/cold" hanging around out here in our valley. The doctors are advising people that as long as there is NO fever they should treat it as a cold. But if a fever starts, then to seek treatment for the flu. Its a nasty one and lasts for a long time. My friend Laury has been down with it now for over 10 days which has just been awful for her since her husband has it too. And at the same time as this snow and having to feed and water livestock. Another of my friends was back on her feet (if a bit shaky) after about a week. Fortunately, I've managed to avoid it all. Thank my lucky stars!!!!


DeEtta, lucky you! Hope your luck holds. I don't think I have a fever, DH hasn't mentioned one. But I am so cold all the time. I have on sweat pants, sweat shirt, and when on the couch I am either under an afghan I knitted or one of my German down comforters. My hands are just about as cold as ice though.

I dread the thought it could last up to 10 day. Heck of a way to lose weight! And yes, probably have lost at least 5 pounds in the last two days. Hmmm, wonder if I can keep it off when feeling better!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> DeEtta, lucky you! Hope your luck holds. I don't think I have a fever, DH hasn't mentioned one. But I am so cold all the time. I have on sweat pants, sweat shirt, and when on the couch I am either under an afghan I knitted or one of my German down comforters. My hands are just about as cold as ice though.
> 
> I dread the thought it could last up to 10 day. Heck of a way to lose weight! And yes, probably have lost at least 5 pounds in the last two days. Hmmm, wonder if I can keep it off when feeling better!


JanetLee -- I surely hope that you've passed the worst of it and you are now on the downhill side. No fun in laying around being cold. Here's to a quick recovery.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> These winter illnesses are really trying. We had a Dr Eisenstein who passed away a short while ago. He was relatively holistic in his practice. His mantra was Vit C, Vit D3, and probiotics--for both prevention as well as healing. It was always good advice and he meant using mega doses if you were sick. Mega doses for me means as much as 20 gr of Vit C daily, taking it to bowel tolerance, 10-20 iu's of Vit D3, and extra probiotic supplements as well as fermented foods and pre-biotics which include the cruciferous vegetables.
> 
> We seem to be getting something similar around here. My lead carpenter called to say how sick he got this week.


DH takes extra Vit C in the wintertime, especially with all his travels. If I was to take even the smallest supplement I would be spending even more time in the bathroom. Not good for me! I do have some cabbage but it made the trip too quickly also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have to agree with no coffee!
> 
> With a freshly opened canister of cooking cocoa... YUMMY!!!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Not having anything on my needles, I seem to have some inspiration for cooking. Had riced up a cauliflower the other day for that cauliflower flatbread. With the leftover 'rice' I made a cauliflower burger which is delicious. Then I decided to try these egg/vegetable cupcakes for a eat-on-the-run breakfast. They look delicious--still to hot to try and remove from the cupcake forms. And getting ready to try a sweet potato pad thai recipe that I found yesterday.
> 
> I also played around with my lace wt mohair just to see what a nupp would be like with it. It worked very well with several different size needles and using a crochet hook. I also used it doing crochet itself and did the nupp clusters so easily that way: they really are typical cluster stitches in crochet w/o pulling an extra loop at the top to pull them together.
> 
> Here are some pics and you are invited to lunch


It all looks delicious, but just had a hard boiled egg and it is fighting me. Maybe next time.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee -- I surely hope that you've passed the worst of it and you are now on the downhill side. No fun in laying around being cold. Here's to a quick recovery.


Thank you, but it doesn't seem to be that way yet. But, I am hopeful as always.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are sick JanetLee, hope it runs its course and leaves soon. I was sick just before Christmas but it was just your average cold.

What kind of fabric is your silk treasure DeEetta? Taffeta? Georgette? Satin? A narrow four yards could become a nice tunic. 

Not much knitting today but did manage a couple of rows on Dancing Bees. I wish I could say my house is cleaner due to the lack of time spent knitting but alas that would be untrue. However, my checkbook is balanced and all the bills are current


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

linda09 said:


> No pics yet but this is the link,
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harlequin-swing-coat
> 
> I'm doing it in alpaca - camel and ivory


Linda, that is a stunning coat. Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> It all looks delicious, but just had a hard boiled egg and it is fighting me. Maybe next time.


JanetLee, sorry to hear that you're not feeling up to snuff. I hope you're feeling better real soon


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ... What kind of fabric is your silk treasure DeEetta? Taffeta? Georgette? Satin? A narrow four yards could become a nice tunic.


Melanie -- It is ivory crepe satin, very thin and fluid.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Melanie, and KittyChris, thank you for your thoughtful words. Some things are better, others, not so much. But on the plus side, eating is not as painful. Still cannot eat much at a time, but that could be a blessing in disguise!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Melanie -- It is ivory crepe satin, very thin and fluid.


Hmm, an unstructured jacket comes to mind, with an asymmetric hemline. Like the below pic (not my drawing, from a pattern envelope). Sounds like a wonderful piece of fabric.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Hmm, an unstructured jacket comes to mind, with an asymmetric hemline. Like the below pic (not my drawing, from a pattern envelope). Sounds like a wonderful piece of fabric.


Thanks for the idea. I'll tuck it away in the stew pot of ideas. In my case, things simmer in there for some time until one day, it is time to do it (whatever the IT is). I love ideas and playing with them and I like the idea of something unstructured. The fewer curves that have to be sewn with this material the better. It is a challenge to sew. Found I had to use tissue between the dog feeds and the fabric to keep the fabric from dipping into the bobbin well on my machine. Silk straight pins and a very sharp fine machine needle are a must.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Linda, that is a stunning coat. Can't wait to see yours.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks for the idea. I'll tuck it away in the stew pot of ideas. In my case, things simmer in there for some time until one day, it is time to do it (whatever the IT is). I love ideas and playing with them and I like the idea of something unstructured. The fewer curves that have to be sewn with this material the better. It is a challenge to sew. Found I had to use tissue between the dog feeds and the fabric to keep the fabric from dipping into the bobbin well on my machine. Silk straight pins and a very sharp fine machine needle are a must.


A definite challenge to work.

I have been out to the local Alpaca Farm, and come home with 4 ply Alpaca to start work on the Alice Starmore, Water Lily Jacket, in her Fair Isle Knitting Book- another for myself. Unable to photograph anything at present. Jenny very kindly dyed the yarn for me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A definite challenge to work.
> 
> I have been out to the local Alpaca Farm, and come home with 4 ply Alpaca to start work on the Alice Starmore, Water Lily Jacket, in her Fair Isle Knitting Book- another for myself. Unable to photograph anything at present. Jenny very kindly dyed the yarn for me.


That is great. I can't wait to see a photo :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A definite challenge to work.
> 
> I have been out to the local Alpaca Farm, and come home with 4 ply Alpaca to start work on the Alice Starmore, Water Lily Jacket, in her Fair Isle Knitting Book- another for myself. Unable to photograph anything at present. Jenny very kindly dyed the yarn for me.


Yum.... In the mid-1990s, I made friends with some Alpaca growers -- such wonderful people!!! They were most generous with their time and I frequently visited their ranch and stayed with them. At the time, I was seriously considering moving to where I am now and raising alpaca. It was because of them that I started working with alpaca as my yarn of preference. Feel in love with it then and the love affair continues. So I was thrilled to hear your news. What color schema was used for the dyeing? Such a wonderful project.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A definite challenge to work.
> 
> I have been out to the local Alpaca Farm, and come home with 4 ply Alpaca to start work on the Alice Starmore, Water Lily Jacket, in her Fair Isle Knitting Book- another for myself. Unable to photograph anything at present. Jenny very kindly dyed the yarn for me.


That will make a very warm jacket, Julie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

JanetLee, I am so sorry about your nasty virus. Hopefully, it will "pass" soon now. :sm25:

Tanya, you asked a question about multi-colors for the Estonian Sampler Scarf. I think you could do it if you planned it out for the year, considering the February - March and October - November patterns each need to be one color and there are dividers between the patterns....you just got a hint. :sm17:

Thank you all for your kind words and congratulations on Mari-Liis's article. I totally did not expect all of that, a brief mention, but not her whole newsletter. WOW!

I missed where you are travelling, Bev. Have a great time!

Congratulations on the balanced check book and additional few rows knitted, Melanie!

Your fabric weaving sounds intriguing, Barbara. We'd love photos when you get it sorted. :sm24:

DeEtta, the finished project for you mom is so special. What a wonderful gift of love for her.

Julie, your yarn sounds heavenly! I love to work with alpaca also.

Linda, that jacket will be amazing!!!

I am so sorry if I missed anyone. We are getting little sprinkles of snow. After the bitter cold again, temps in the mid-teens is a gift.

Have a great day!
Toni


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Toni, thank you. I feel a bit better today, but the stomach is still complaining. I put a little food in it to shut it up, works for a couple of minutes, but then back at in. I know it will all settle down eventually, just need to have some patience and let Mother Nature do her thing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--thanx for the'hint.' I think my Baby Silk yarn will do then as there is only 400 yrds of each color except for Black and will not/cannot handle working in Black lace wt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is great. I can't wait to see a photo :sm24:


I will photograph it, when I have sorted the technical issues!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yum.... In the mid-1990s, I made friends with some Alpaca growers -- such wonderful people!!! They were most generous with their time and I frequently visited their ranch and stayed with them. At the time, I was seriously considering moving to where I am now and raising alpaca. It was because of them that I started working with alpaca as my yarn of preference. Feel in love with it then and the love affair continues. So I was thrilled to hear your news. What color schema was used for the dyeing? Such a wonderful project.


It is a glorious fibre to work, and wear. And Alpacas are such nice animals- so curious and caring of their young- some of the babies were just a week old. The colours are close to those in my book- Turquoise, through green, Indigo, cream for the background, and just a hint of yellow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That will make a very warm jacket, Julie.


It will be so, I hope, Linda, but easy to remove if the weather heats up, as it can mid-day/afternoon here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> JanetLee, I am so sorry about your nasty virus. Hopefully, it will "pass" soon now. :sm25:
> 
> Tanya, you asked a question about multi-colors for the Estonian Sampler Scarf. I think you could do it if you planned it out for the year, considering the February - March and October - November patterns each need to be one color and there are dividers between the patterns....you just got a hint. :sm17:
> 
> ...


Thank you Toni. It has dyed with lovely soft colours.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> it has been a long week of bad weather and lots of snow on the ground which turned out to be a good thing, because I haven't been able to exit the house. As I mentioned about a week ago, I wanted to make my Mother a burial gown and I think I shared the embroidered collar when I finished that segment. Well, here is a picture of the finished item. It rather looks like a choir robe, but it is made of silk and is designed so that the sleeves are 100% detachable, the right shoulder and right skirt side are open and the collar is only in front. All of these modifications made for some interesting construction, but I think it will facilitate ease of dressing while preserving modesty. The roses are her favorite flower and the knitted lace edging I made maybe 15 years ago for her but never got it made up into something. Although I had intended to use the silk my Father brought back from Shanghai at the end of WWII, it turned out that there wasn't enough yardage to do the job so I had to buy new silk (crepe satin) which I ordered online from Dharma Trading Co in the SF Bay Area. The silk is gorgeous, but mighty thin to be working with when you are visually challenged. All in all, I'm ready to sit down and knit for awhile.


Beautiful gown


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Has anyone been "gifted" with a lovely virus that seems to be going around. For DH it was only 24 hours, but I am at 48 and still counting. I think there is a permanent track from the couch to the bathroom. I cannot get warm, eating or drinking hurts my stomach. It is all I can do to keep enough water in me. Even so, my back/kidneys are very unhappy and hurting from not enough fluids. Cannot drink anything warm, that makes it so much worse. Cannot even enjoy a piece or two of chocolate.
> 
> I was supposed to meet some folks in the area that have a craft/yarn group yesterday and today. No way I was going to spread this to them! Bad enough DH brought it home.
> 
> Oh well, just needed to whine a bit. Then off to drink more water and run to the bathroom. And yes, Imodium AD is not working. Or cheese. Or peanut butter. All things I have used in the past.


I hope you are on the mend soon. Sure are some nasty bugs floating about this winter


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, your pictures of your creative cooking looked so yummy - as did your pretty color mohair yarn!

Julie, what fun to have been able to get to the alpaca farm and come home with some specially dyed yarn. I peeked at the pattern you will be doing and it is fantastic- but sure looks very challenging too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, your pictures of your creative cooking looked so yummy - as did your pretty color mohair yarn!
> 
> And they were so easy to make. The cauliflower burgers are vegan; the egg cupcakes, vegetarian. And if needed, they both can be frozen. And in case you would like the recipes:
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you are on the mend soon. Sure are some nasty bugs floating about this winter


I seem to be telling more people Vit C, Vit D3, & probiotics for prevention and healing!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like a great yarn day Julie  My A Song in the Air is done with alpaca, so soft. Looking forward to photos of what you make with your new yarn when you get your tech issues resolved.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

De Etta you have sewn a wonderful tribute to your mum .
Julie ,look forward to seeing the yarn and end product .
Janet Lee ..get well soon.
Tanya ,I take vits C and D and frequently probiotic drinks .Because there was so little sun last summer people were advised to take D so I bought some .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, your pictures of your creative cooking looked so yummy - as did your pretty color mohair yarn!
> 
> Julie, what fun to have been able to get to the alpaca farm and come home with some specially dyed yarn. I peeked at the pattern you will be doing and it is fantastic- but sure looks very challenging too!


I wanted to have a different challenge from the Guernseys, Caryn! I do enjoy Fair Isle, and have done some quite complex ones in the past, plus I needed a cardigan or something like it, and this really appeals. It was really great to get out into the countryside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sounds like a great yarn day Julie  My A Song in the Air is done with alpaca, so soft. Looking forward to photos of what you make with your new yarn when you get your tech issues resolved.


It will be good when I can illustrate my posts again! Thanks Melanie. Alpaca is a really sensuous fibre.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> De Etta you have sewn a wonderful tribute to your mum .
> Julie ,look forward to seeing the yarn and end product .
> Janet Lee ..get well soon.
> Tanya ,I take vits C and D and frequently probiotic drinks .Because there was so little sun last summer people were advised to take D so I bought some .


And I am looking forward to being able to illustrate what I am doing, again!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> De Etta you have sewn a wonderful tribute to your mum .
> Julie ,look forward to seeing the yarn and end product .
> Janet Lee ..get well soon.
> Tanya ,I take vits C and D and frequently probiotic drinks .Because there was so little sun last summer people were advised to take D so I bought some .


Yes, the medical industry, always the last to get on board with something healthful, is finally recommending Vit D supplement. However, it is typically way too low a dose for health; they tend to promote minimum maintainence instead. Best to have your blood levels tested and adjust your dose to bring the levels up to 40-60. And only use Vit D3, not the synthetic stuff.

Vit C is a stress vitamin, meaning the body uses it up very quickly when under any kind of stress. Better to take much more than the recommended daily minimum. We want health, not just bare survival! I do 1000 mg-5000mg daily. And much more if fighting a cold or something.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> sisu said:
> 
> 
> > Tanya, your pictures of your creative cooking looked so yummy - as did your pretty color mohair yarn!
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the links to the recipes Tanya. I saved them both. I would really like to try those egg cups especially.


They were so easy to do. I only did it with large eggs as I didn't want to use a whole dozen of very dear organic eggs on an experiment. My super large eggs gave me 5 of these egg cups. I did sauté the veggies and added extra garlic which I just love. I also have a ceramic muffin pan, used a very light coating of coconut oil in them and found the egg cups did not sick at all.

Let us know how you like them when/if you get to try them out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I also love working with alpaca, just finished a scarf/shawl with it. I look forward to seeing your cardigan

This is what I've been making.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nymphalidea


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I also love working with alpaca, just finished a scarf/shawl with it. I look forward to seeing your cardigan
> 
> This is what I've been making.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nymphalidea


Bonnie -- like this very much particularly the colors you've chosen. Interesting construction.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I also love working with alpaca, just finished a scarf/shawl with it. I look forward to seeing your cardigan
> 
> This is what I've been making.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nymphalidea


Very pretty Bonnie. Think I admired this on Ravelry myself.

FYI, the pattern was printed in Knitty.com Fall, 2013 edition and is free on that site.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I also love working with alpaca, just finished a scarf/shawl with it. I look forward to seeing your cardigan
> 
> This is what I've been making.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nymphalidea


Oh my goodness. Is that ever lovely. Great job Bonnie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hang in there, JanetLee. 

I am glad that will help you decide what to do, Tanya. It will be beautiful when you are done. :sm24:

Julie, that yarn sounds so beautiful. Your jacket will be amazing!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Bonnie -- like this very much particularly the colors you've chosen. Interesting construction.


Me, too, Bonnie. I believe it is on my "Someday this would be fun to do" list. :sm17:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bonnie -- like this very much particularly the colors you've chosen. Interesting construction.


Me too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have so many shawl/scarf/stole patterns saved/printed that I have to catch up the printed/magazines first.

Thanks to this portable device (landline phone number under dispute)... I called 911 last night for Mom's emergency situation. She's in hospital now with some difficulties. Not heart related but my "cohort" isn't home with me. :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hang in there, JanetLee.
> 
> I am glad that will help you decide what to do, Tanya. It will be beautiful when you are done. :sm24:
> 
> Julie, that yarn sounds so beautiful. Your jacket will be amazing!!!


They are lovely soft colours, Toni- hopefully I will be able to show you before too much longer.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gorgeous, Bonnie :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have so many shawl/scarf/stole patterns saved/printed that I have to catch up the printed/magazines first.
> 
> Thanks to this portable device (landline phone number under dispute)... I called 911 last night for Mom's emergency situation. She's in hospital now with some difficulties. Not heart related but my "cohort" isn't home with me. :sm25:


Sorry to hear of your Mom's difficulties.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear of your Mom's difficulties.


I do hope she improves soon. She is in my prayers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--hope your mom recovers her health quickly


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I have so many shawl/scarf/stole patterns saved/printed that I have to catch up the printed/magazines first.
> 
> Thanks to this portable device (landline phone number under dispute)... I called 911 last night for Mom's emergency situation. She's in hospital now with some difficulties. Not heart related but my "cohort" isn't home with me. :sm25:


Karen -- here's my best wishes for a quick recovery for your Mom. They are such an important part of our lives. But she is getting good care no doubt.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A definite challenge to work.
> 
> I have been out to the local Alpaca Farm, and come home with 4 ply Alpaca to start work on the Alice Starmore, Water Lily Jacket, in her Fair Isle Knitting Book- another for myself. Unable to photograph anything at present. Jenny very kindly dyed the yarn for me.


That sounds like a fun trip. So nice you have someone to dye your yarn.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I also love working with alpaca, just finished a scarf/shawl with it. I look forward to seeing your cardigan
> 
> This is what I've been making.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nymphalidea


That is gorgeous, Bonnie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I have so many shawl/scarf/stole patterns saved/printed that I have to catch up the printed/magazines first.
> 
> Thanks to this portable device (landline phone number under dispute)... I called 911 last night for Mom's emergency situation. She's in hospital now with some difficulties. Not heart related but my "cohort" isn't home with me. :sm25:


Here is hoping she is on the mend quickly and back home soon, Karen.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I have so many shawl/scarf/stole patterns saved/printed that I have to catch up the printed/magazines first.
> 
> Thanks to this portable device (landline phone number under dispute)... I called 911 last night for Mom's emergency situation. She's in hospital now with some difficulties. Not heart related but my "cohort" isn't home with me. :sm25:


Karen, so sorry to hear that you had to call 911 for your mom. Glad to hear it's not her heart. Hope she has a speedy recovery.

Julie, can't wait to see the cardigan after you've got some done. Looks nice.

Bonnie, your shawl is wonderful. I have that pattern and really was meaning to make it . . . . . Maybe someday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That sounds like a fun trip. So nice you have someone to dye your yarn.


I have been very fortunate finding happy dyers! I am not really well set up, any longer to do my own dyeing.
It was a lovely outing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Karen, so sorry to hear that you had to call 911 for your mom. Glad to hear it's not her heart. Hope she has a speedy recovery.
> 
> Julie, can't wait to see the cardigan after you've got some done. Looks nice.
> 
> Bonnie, your shawl is wonderful. I have that pattern and really was meaning to make it . . . . . Maybe someday.


And when I have sorted the camera issues!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Karen, hoping for a speedy return home for your mom.

Looks nice Bonnie. I have this pattern but have not made it yet.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you are on the mend soon. Sure are some nasty bugs floating about this winter


Thank you. I am feeling better, still very tired and taking cat naps. Not as cold as I was, but still a little bit cold.

I figure if I can make it two days in a row without rushing to the bathroom I will be well on the way to being better.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> sisu said:
> 
> 
> > Tanya, your pictures of your creative cooking looked so yummy - as did your pretty color mohair yarn!
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ann, thanks! A little better every day, small steps in the right direction. Still taking it easy on what I am eating though.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie, very pretty! Like the colors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hang in there, JanetLee.
> 
> !!!


Thank you, Toni.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have so many shawl/scarf/stole patterns saved/printed that I have to catch up the printed/magazines first.
> 
> Thanks to this portable device (landline phone number under dispute)... I called 911 last night for Mom's emergency situation. She's in hospital now with some difficulties. Not heart related but my "cohort" isn't home with me. :sm25:


So sorry she is not there with you. Hope she is better quickly.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, lunch looks yummy. Thanks for the invite.  I printed out the egg cups. Thanks.

Barbara, that class sounds amazing.

Julie, that yarn sounds yumolishous!  Those colors sound wonderful.  I love alpaca.

Oh, Bonnie. I love your Nymphalidea. I made one of those. I just love the pattern.

Karen, sorry to hear your mother had an emergency. Hope she will be home with you soon.

A few of my favorites from our weekend.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bev, those shots are lovely! So beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have so many shawl/scarf/stole patterns saved/printed that I have to catch up the printed/magazines first.
> 
> Thanks to this portable device (landline phone number under dispute)... I called 911 last night for Mom's emergency situation. She's in hospital now with some difficulties. Not heart related but my "cohort" isn't home with me. :sm25:


I hope your mom will b OK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Very pretty Bonnie. Think I admired this on Ravelry myself.
> 
> FYI, the pattern was printed in Knitty.com Fall, 2013 edition and is free on that site.


Thanks, I knew I got it free but didn't remember how????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bev, lovely photos.

Thanks for all the compliments on the shawl, it was a fun knit, I may do another in some brighter verigated when I find some.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> thank you for the links. I was wondering, is there any reason why the egg cups could not be made in more of a "pie" plate instead of the cups, like for a group breakfast? Sort of like a quiche.


Why not? The idea of the cups was that you could grap a couple as you ran out of the house to work. Tomorrow I have to drive to the job site and there is absolutely no place to eat along the way so will take 2 of the egg cups with me plus an apple and that will make a satisfying lunch. But a pie would also be great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you. I am feeling better, still very tired and taking cat naps. Not as cold as I was, but still a little bit cold.
> 
> I figure if I can make it two days in a row without rushing to the bathroom I will be well on the way to being better.


Hoping it does not take too long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, lunch looks yummy. Thanks for the invite.  I printed out the egg cups. Thanks.
> 
> Barbara, that class sounds amazing.
> 
> ...


It is, Bev, I love it too!
Glorious photos as always!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you. I am feeling better, still very tired and taking cat naps. Not as cold as I was, but still a little bit cold.
> 
> I figure if I can make it two days in a row without rushing to the bathroom I will be well on the way to being better.


I am glad you are a little better. Long may it continue.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, lunch looks yummy. Thanks for the invite.  I printed out the egg cups. Thanks.
> 
> Barbara, that class sounds amazing.
> 
> ...


Bev, those would be lovely in a calendar. The tufted titmouse is very sweet.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, those would be lovely in a calendar. The tufted titmouse is very sweet.


What a great idea, Norma. Lovely photos as usual, Bev. I love the one of the cardinal. We don't have cardinals here. Not enough trees.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

We are packing, checking lists, and getting ready to leave for five weeks. It is the longest trip we have ever planned. It may be the longest one we will ever want to take. Unless I could talk DH into my dream of a villa in Tuscany some day. It could happen! 

Glad you are getting better, JanetLee, even if it is slow.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--I missed where this trip is taking you--especially one that precludes knitting!!!!

Got the Architexture scarf finished and blocked. This Cloudbourne yarn blocks beautifully I must say. Without the pins, the edges relaxed and it looks pretty good and is so very soft for 100% wool.Being 6ft long, it was hard to get a good pic but here it is:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--I missed where this trip is taking you--especially one that precludes knitting!!!!
> 
> Got the Architexture scarf finished and blocked. This Cloudbourne yarn blocks beautifully I must say. Without the pins, the edges relaxed and it looks pretty good and is so very soft for 100% wool.Being 6ft long, it was hard to get a good pic but here it is:


Very lovely scarf, Tanya. Blocked, I can see how interesting the patterning is. Well done.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Very lovely scarf, Tanya. Blocked, I can see how interesting the patterning is. Well done.


Thank you Barbara.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--I missed where this trip is taking you--especially one that precludes knitting!!!!
> 
> Got the Architexture scarf finished and blocked. This Cloudbourne yarn blocks beautifully I must say. Without the pins, the edges relaxed and it looks pretty good and is so very soft for 100% wool.Being 6ft long, it was hard to get a good pic but here it is:


That is gorgeous :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--I missed where this trip is taking you--especially one that precludes knitting!!!!
> 
> Got the Architexture scarf finished and blocked. This Cloudbourne yarn blocks beautifully I must say. Without the pins, the edges relaxed and it looks pretty good and is so very soft for 100% wool.Being 6ft long, it was hard to get a good pic but here it is:


Lovely scarf


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--I missed where this trip is taking you--especially one that precludes knitting!!!!
> 
> Got the Architexture scarf finished and blocked. This Cloudbourne yarn blocks beautifully I must say. Without the pins, the edges relaxed and it looks pretty good and is so very soft for 100% wool.Being 6ft long, it was hard to get a good pic but here it is:


It looks great, Tanya.

You missed where we were going because this naughty girl never said. We leave Friday for a week in Australia and then a month in New Zealand. Where, surprise Julie and I are going to meet up! Isn't that exciting? I wanted to surprise the group with a picture of us together and hope Julie will forgive me for letting the cat out of the bag. But I figured this will avoid the question of whether I plan to see her. I'm not taking any knitting because DH said, "you're not going to be knitting the whole time we are touring around are you?" To which I promptly responded, "oh no I think it will be good to take a break so I don't miss anything." In my head, the rest of that sentence is to not miss any yarn shops. ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma/Bonnie--thank you. Glad you like the scarf. I am hoping the giftee will like it, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It looks great, Tanya.
> 
> You missed where we were going because this naughty girl never said. We leave Friday for a week in Australia and then a month in New Zealand. Where, surprise Julie and I are going to meet up! Isn't that exciting? I wanted to surprise the group with a picture of us together and hope Julie will forgive me for letting the cat out of the bag. But I figured this will avoid the question of whether I plan to see her. I'm not taking any knitting because DH said, "you're not going to be knitting the whole time we are touring around are you?" To which I promptly responded, "oh no I think it will be good to take a break so I don't miss anything." In my head, the rest of that sentence is to not miss any yarn shops. ????


What an exciting adventure. Will you be touching base with Ros, too? From her photos, she is in a beautiful location. And Australia has so much wool, I do know you will bring back goodies.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What an exciting adventure. Will you be touching base with Ros, too? From her photos, she is in a beautiful location. And Australia has so much wool, I do know you will bring back goodies.


I forget where she is.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I forget where she is.


Ros is in Australia but I forget what part. However, why not post her privately. I am sure she would
be tickled to hear from you and that you are going to be in her corner of the world.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, that scarf is lovely blocked. Looks so very warm.

Thanks, Janet lee, Bonnie, Julie, Norma and Barbara for your comments on my photos. Yes, I have thought about calenders. DH is sure we should have an Etsy shop, but I am afraid I wouldn't have time for taking photos. 

Oh, Barbara, have a wonderful time on your trip. Give Julie a real live hug from all of us.  You two have fun now!! So happy Julie that you will get to meet up with Barbara. How wonderful for you both.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Babalou said:


> It looks great, Tanya.
> 
> You missed where we were going because this naughty girl never said. We leave Friday for a week in Australia and then a month in New Zealand. Where, surprise Julie and I are going to meet up! Isn't that exciting? I wanted to surprise the group with a picture of us together and hope Julie will forgive me for letting the cat out of the bag. But I figured this will avoid the question of whether I plan to see her. I'm not taking any knitting because DH said, "you're not going to be knitting the whole time we are touring around are you?" To which I promptly responded, "oh no I think it will be good to take a break so I don't miss anything." In my head, the rest of that sentence is to not miss any yarn shops. ????


Definitely need room to bring yarn home - good thinking Barbara. Give Julie a big hug from me too!

Tanya, your scarf looks really good blocked. ????????✨✨????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, that scarf is lovely blocked. Looks so very warm.
> 
> Thanks, Janet lee, Bonnie, Julie, Norma and Barbara for your comments on my photos. Yes, I have thought about calenders. DH is sure we should have an Etsy shop, but I am afraid I wouldn't have time for taking photos.
> 
> Oh, Barbara, have a wonderful time on your trip. Give Julie a real live hug from all of us.  You two have fun now!! So happy Julie that you will get to meet up with Barbara. How wonderful for you both.


Thanx Bev--it does feel very warm even tho it is fingering wt yarn and has such a nice soft drape. I have been wanting to do a fine yarn scarf for some time and glad I did this one. With a bit of insanity, doing one in lace wt would be even more elegant.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Bev--it does feel very warm even tho it is fingering wt yarn and has such a nice soft drape. I have been wanting to do a fine yarn scarf for some time and glad I did this one. With a bit of insanity, doing one in lace wt would be even more elegant.


Will you be doing Toni's lace scarf in lace weight?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Will you be doing Toni's lace scarf in lace weight?


Thanx for you compliment on the scarf. And yes, will do Toni's pattern in lace wt which is what I have on hand. Probably in 2 colors as not enough of any single one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I forget where she is.


She is in Perth, Western Australia, which is as far from Sydney as San Francisco is from New York City.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Alpaca yarn:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great photos Bev.

Congrats on finishing your scarf Tanya. Nice blue.

Have fun on your trip Barbara! How great you will get to visit with Julie. I think Ros is on the west coast of Australia. If you get to Hokitika on the south island of New Zealand there is a yarn shop there that houses a sock knitting machine museum. I had only five minutes (really, only five) so I did not get to tour the museum but I did buy some yarn - it squooshes into your suitcase nicely, lol.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is in Perth, Western Australia, which is as far from Sydney as San Francisco is from New York City.


We are only spending a week in Australia. Sydney south to Melbourne so I will miss you, Ros, if you are reading along.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is great to be looking forward to meeting up with a fellow LP'er!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Great photos Bev.
> 
> Congrats on finishing your scarf Tanya. Nice blue.
> 
> Have fun on your trip Barbara! How great you will get to visit with Julie. I think Ros is on the west coast of Australia. If you get to Hokitika on the south island of New Zealand there is a yarn shop there that houses a sock knitting machine museum. I had only five minutes (really, only five) so I did not get to tour the museum but I did buy some yarn - it squooshes into your suitcase nicely, lol.


I'll have to look that up. My friend bought me a bag that condenses to about the size of a wallet but expands to carry on size - perefect for yarn! I am excited Julie and I can meet.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is great to be looking forward to meeting up with a fellow LP'er!


????????????????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'll have to look that up. My friend bought me a bag that condenses to about the size of a wallet but expands to carry on size - perefect for yarn! I am excited Julie and I can meet.


It's amazing how small our world can get, that someone in Florida and recommend where to buy yarn in New Zealand :sm02:

Melanie--glad you like that blue, too. It is a favorite of mine.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Alpaca yarn:


Julie,
Those are beautiul colors. I see a lovely project soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie,
> Those are beautiul colors. I see a lovely project soon.


 :sm24: They are lovely soft colours!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Alpaca yarn:


Very nice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Very nice!


Thank you, Chris!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping it does not take too long.


Thank you, almost there, but not holding my breath!

At least I am starting to be hungry again and food is starting to taste good again.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you are a little better. Long may it continue.


Thank you, I agree completely! And so does DH. Think he is getting tired of eating alone.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Barbara, thank you. Slow is better than not at all. Hope your trip is all you want it to be and more! Five weeks is a long trip!

Tanya, what a lovely scarf with all the different textures. And a soft happy blue.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Alpaca yarn:


What lovely colors, Julie. Looking forward to your next masterpiece with these wonderful colors.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Barbara, thank you. Slow is better than not at all. Hope your trip is all you want it to be and more! Five weeks is a long trip!
> 
> Tanya, what a lovely scarf with all the different textures. And a soft happy blue.


Thanx. I think it was hard to what it was about when being worked on. It has great geometry.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Melanie. 

Julie, your yarn looks quite lovely. Wonderful colors.

Janet Lee, so glad to hear that you are starting to get and feel healthier.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Alpaca yarn:


Lovely colors, Julie, it sure looks like a complicated pattern


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Barbara, hope you have a great trip


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely collection of yarn Julie. Enjoy 

Glad to hear you are getting better and are hungry JanetLee.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you, almost there, but not holding my breath!
> 
> At least I am starting to be hungry again and food is starting to taste good again.


That is a positive! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What lovely colors, Julie. Looking forward to your next masterpiece with these wonderful colors.


I have to get 4 Ganseys completed first!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Melanie.
> 
> Julie, your yarn looks quite lovely. Wonderful colors.
> 
> Janet Lee, so glad to hear that you are starting to get and feel healthier.


Thanks Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely colors, Julie, it sure looks like a complicated pattern


The good thing with Fair Isle is it is only two colours ever, at a time. Plus it is designed to be steeked, so will be easy to read- but I will have to gather courage for the cutting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely collection of yarn Julie. Enjoy
> 
> Glad to hear you are getting better and are hungry JanetLee.


I will thanks Melanie!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Alpaca yarn:


Luscious colours and yarn. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, enjoy your trip. It sounds wonderful.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, lunch looks yummy. Thanks for the invite.  I printed out the egg cups. Thanks.
> 
> Barbara, that class sounds amazing.
> 
> ...


Love your photos, Bev. :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Glad you are recovering, Janetlee (SP? sorry).

Karen, so sorry your mother is unwell - wishing her a swift recovery.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--I missed where this trip is taking you--especially one that precludes knitting!!!!
> 
> Got the Architexture scarf finished and blocked. This Cloudbourne yarn blocks beautifully I must say. Without the pins, the edges relaxed and it looks pretty good and is so very soft for 100% wool.Being 6ft long, it was hard to get a good pic but here it is:


It is a beautiful scarf, Tanya. Nice work.

:sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It looks great, Tanya.
> 
> You missed where we were going because this naughty girl never said. We leave Friday for a week in Australia and then a month in New Zealand. Where, surprise Julie and I are going to meet up! Isn't that exciting? I wanted to surprise the group with a picture of us together and hope Julie will forgive me for letting the cat out of the bag. But I figured this will avoid the question of whether I plan to see her. I'm not taking any knitting because DH said, "you're not going to be knitting the whole time we are touring around are you?" To which I promptly responded, "oh no I think it will be good to take a break so I don't miss anything." In my head, the rest of that sentence is to not miss any yarn shops. ????


Good plan, Barbara and what a wonderful holiday you will have.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The good thing with Fair Isle is it is only two colours ever, at a time. Plus it is designed to be steeked, so will be easy to read- but I will have to gather courage for the cutting.


Nice yarn and lovely colours, Julie. I will be interested in hearing how alpaca handles being steeked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Nice yarn and lovely colours, Julie. I will be interested in hearing how alpaca handles being steeked.


The original is a Silk Mix, Hadn't thought of problems apart from my fear of cutting- I am planning on knitting the steeks, not winding, which I hope will be ok.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is a beautiful scarf, Tanya. Nice work.
> 
> :sm24:


Mucho gracias, or is it mucha gracias :sm02:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks so much, Linda. 

Julie, did you post a link of a pattern you are thinking of for that alpaca? You are talking of steeking, so I went back in the posts looking and can't find a link. Wow, you will be busy with 4 ganseys to get done first. 

We are in the midst of a thunderstorm. Just heard the thunder and it has been pouring off and on all morning. We also have two stray cats who have apparently latched on to our house and want to make it theirs. We already have two cats and can't imagine having 4. I don't know if someone dumped them off or if they are a neighbors, but they are here almost constantly. Waiting outside the door and getting bolder. Last night one ran in the house when Gary opened the door for our cats. I don't think they are a neighbors as they spend too much time at our house trying to get in. We have a dome house and this morning, we had 4 cats bounding around on the roof. We do not want cat fights as they tend to led to infections which lead to trips to the vet. which equals less money in the budget. Not sure how we are going to handle it yet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Linda.
> 
> Julie, did you post a link of a pattern you are thinking of for that alpaca? You are talking of steeking, so I went back in the posts looking and can't find a link. Wow, you will be busy with 4 ganseys to get done first.
> 
> We are in the midst of a thunderstorm. Just heard the thunder and it has been pouring off and on all morning. We also have two stray cats who have apparently latched on to our house and want to make it theirs. We already have two cats and can't imagine having 4. I don't know if someone dumped them off or if they are a neighbors, but they are here almost constantly. Waiting outside the door and getting bolder. Last night one ran in the house when Gary opened the door for our cats. I don't think they are a neighbors as they spend too much time at our house trying to get in. We have a dome house and this morning, we had 4 cats bounding around on the roof. We do not want cat fights as they tend to led to infections which lead to trips to the vet. which equals less money in the budget. Not sure how we are going to handle it yet.


Increasing your cattery 100% is a bit daunting, but these cats do not sound feral and could probably be brought into the fold without much trouble. Some effort will be required to make them feel calm. When I brought in a cat like that he got put into a cage for a couple of days so he could get used to the smells of my other cat. It also taught him that he was not going to be the alpha cat in the house. Never had a single cat fight with him. He would fight with the neighbor cats who came onto my property: he was very territorial at the beginning but even that calmed down and he/neighbor cats became great buds. He turned out to be one of the most wonderful beings and was the last cat that I had. Still miss him horribly. Even my neighbors missed him and some of the cats still come to visit my property. I am sure his spirit is visiting here.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The original is a Silk Mix, Hadn't thought of problems apart from my fear of cutting- I am planning on knitting the steeks, not winding, which I hope will be ok.


Julie -- I did quite a bit of Fair Isle work and found that knitting the steeks usually in a checkerboard pattern made it easy to handle the cuts. Also, the yarn will have already begun the felting process by simply knitting together which also facilitates the cutting process. I tried the wrapping technique and just didn't like the way it finished inside the garment as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Linda.
> 
> Julie, did you post a link of a pattern you are thinking of for that alpaca? You are talking of steeking, so I went back in the posts looking and can't find a link. Wow, you will be busy with 4 ganseys to get done first.
> 
> We are in the midst of a thunderstorm. Just heard the thunder and it has been pouring off and on all morning. We also have two stray cats who have apparently latched on to our house and want to make it theirs. We already have two cats and can't imagine having 4. I don't know if someone dumped them off or if they are a neighbors, but they are here almost constantly. Waiting outside the door and getting bolder. Last night one ran in the house when Gary opened the door for our cats. I don't think they are a neighbors as they spend too much time at our house trying to get in. We have a dome house and this morning, we had 4 cats bounding around on the roof. We do not want cat fights as they tend to led to infections which lead to trips to the vet. which equals less money in the budget. Not sure how we are going to handle it yet.


Hope the cat problem resolves!
The pattern is this one from Alice Starmore's Fair Isle Knitting:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- I did quite a bit of Fair Isle work and found that knitting the steeks usually in a checkerboard pattern made it easy to handle the cuts. Also, the yarn will have already begun the felting process by simply knitting together which also facilitates the cutting process. I tried the wrapping technique and just didn't like the way it finished inside the garment as well.


That is very helpful! Thank you, DeEtta. I just have to get those Ganseys well on the way, before I dare start it, I know I won't want to stop!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bonnie, your nymphalidea scarf/ shawl is so pretty and different. I like the color combination you worked it in. 

Karen, so sorry about your mom being in the hospital. Sure hope she gets well and returns home soon. 

Wonderful pictures Bev. I love them all, but especially like the way you caught the texture of the squirrel's fur and the matching color on his face and tail. 
Pg 55


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Linda.
> 
> Julie, did you post a link of a pattern you are thinking of for that alpaca? You are talking of steeking, so I went back in the posts looking and can't find a link. Wow, you will be busy with 4 ganseys to get done first.
> 
> We are in the midst of a thunderstorm. Just heard the thunder and it has been pouring off and on all morning. We also have two stray cats who have apparently latched on to our house and want to make it theirs. We already have two cats and can't imagine having 4. I don't know if someone dumped them off or if they are a neighbors, but they are here almost constantly. Waiting outside the door and getting bolder. Last night one ran in the house when Gary opened the door for our cats. I don't think they are a neighbors as they spend too much time at our house trying to get in. We have a dome house and this morning, we had 4 cats bounding around on the roof. We do not want cat fights as they tend to led to infections which lead to trips to the vet. which equals less money in the budget. Not sure how we are going to handle it yet.


You can take them to an animal shelter, say they were dumped and most places will take them free of charge. Might check shelters in your area.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

JanetLee, glad you are feeling better each day. I like your idea of doing that egg recipe like a quiche!

Tanya, the scarf turned out fantastic. Really shows the texture in the picture and I really like the design. 

Wow, Barbara. How exciting to be going to Australia and New Zealand, and get to meet up with Julie too! Packing for 5 weeks must be hard. I am awful at packing light and always want to take everything, just in case

Oh, what pretty colors your yarn is Julie. I can't believe you have to wait to get 4 ganseys done before you can start. Do you have commissions for the ganseys? 

Bev, hope you can find a good solution for the cats. That would be a lot of cats to have at once. 
We are also getting rain now. It went from 10F and snowy ice to 60F in two days!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Karen, I hope that by now your mom is doing well and back home with you.

Those patterns do have a way of getting away from us. I think that I have a bigger stash of patterns than yarn. :sm06:

p. 54


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your yarn does sound so pretty, Julie!

Bev, your photos are better than ever. The lighting is perfect! I snagged the frosty grass one. :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It is so good to hear that you are feeling better, JanetLee!

Tanya, your scarf turned out great!!! The textures are amazing in that yarn.

Barbara, what a wonderful adventure for you!!! And you get to meet up with Julie!!! How special will that be?!!! :sm24: Of course, you will be finding LYS's along the way!!! :sm17:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Julie,
> Those are beautiul colors. I see a lovely project soon.


I totally agree! Thanks for the photo! I'm glad you got your problem sorted. :sm01:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope the cat problem resolves!
> The pattern is this one from Alice Starmore's Fair Isle Knitting:


That is going to be a magnificent jacket, Julie!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have to get 4 Ganseys completed first!


Would you believe I have been asked by a niece to knit two ganseys for her nieces?!?! I sent her a picture of the red one and she said she didn't like wearing "sweaters" but would like something like that for Mia and Ayra. Even told me what colors the girls like!

I just wonder if their mother would like it though.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Glad you are recovering, Janetlee (SP? sorry).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Caryn, thank you. When I was stationed in Germany, quiche was a popular morning dish at some of the guesthouses we would stay in. I really like the ones with onion in them and cheese! They were delicious!

Toni, thanks! Every day a bit better. Eating a little at a time still feels like I am stuffing myself. But, that is good! And dark chocolate tastes good again. DH said I really must have been sick not to want any chocolate! 

Julie, so looking forward to seeing your Fair Isle project. Not something I have done yet. Wrong type of patience I think.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have a strange question. I have some American Girl Doll patterns I designed. DH wants me to start selling them. The biggest problem is I have not had someone test knit them for me. Would any one on here be interested? 

Or, if you know of someone who would be willing to test knit, I would be grateful.

Thank you kind folks!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> linda09 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you are recovering, Janetlee (SP? sorry).
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> JanetLee, glad you are feeling better each day. I like your idea of doing that egg recipe like a quiche!
> 
> Tanya, the scarf turned out fantastic. Really shows the texture in the picture and I really like the design.
> 
> ...


One is about three rows from completion, two are started, both to be for me, and the last one is for a commission! Good thing I enjoy knitting them- eh what? My first adult sized knit was a fisherman's rib sweater, when I was 15- now that did take forever!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your yarn does sound so pretty, Julie!
> 
> Bev, your photos are better than ever. The lighting is perfect! I snagged the frosty grass one. :sm24:


I love the colours, Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is so good to hear that you are feeling better, JanetLee!
> 
> Tanya, your scarf turned out great!!! The textures are amazing in that yarn.
> 
> Barbara, what a wonderful adventure for you!!! And you get to meet up with Julie!!! How special will that be?!!! :sm24: Of course, you will be finding LYS's along the way!!! :sm17:


It is good for me to meet up with people from far afield!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is going to be a magnificent jacket, Julie!


I am looking forward to freeing myself from Gansey knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Would you believe I have been asked by a niece to knit two ganseys for her nieces?!?! I sent her a picture of the red one and she said she didn't like wearing "sweaters" but would like something like that for Mia and Ayra. Even told me what colors the girls like!
> 
> I just wonder if their mother would like it though.


I do believe it- you do such original work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Caryn, thank you. When I was stationed in Germany, quiche was a popular morning dish at some of the guesthouses we would stay in. I really like the ones with onion in them and cheese! They were delicious!
> 
> Toni, thanks! Every day a bit better. Eating a little at a time still feels like I am stuffing myself. But, that is good! And dark chocolate tastes good again. DH said I really must have been sick not to want any chocolate!
> 
> Julie, so looking forward to seeing your Fair Isle project. Not something I have done yet. Wrong type of patience I think.


I have mostly done smaller projects- largest being a dressing gown used by both GK's- I think it was in cotton.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> JanetLee, glad you are feeling better each day. I like your idea of doing that egg recipe like a quiche!
> 
> Tanya, the scarf turned out fantastic. Really shows the texture in the picture and I really like the design.
> 
> ...


I am packing challenged, too. We closed up the suitcase to weigh them to make sure they are under 50# and I gasped because I forgot to pack bras and underwear. Now that would be funny.....if it happened to someone else. Packing remedied. Geez!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, we are going to wait and see if things will even out a bit. We are not inclined to mess with the cat balance in the house right now. For the first time ever we have two cats who like each other. No hissing and fighting. Don't want to mess with that. These cats are not feral. They are very friendly which makes it harder to decide what to do. They look like siblings.

Thanks, Linda.  Thanks, Caryn. I love the colors of the squirrels up there-the auburn underbelly.  
Thanks Toni. That grass one is not frost. It is sunlit. That one is one of my favorites. The wind was blowing the grass around, but I was still able to catch the seed head in the sunlight. Another gift. 

Oh, my, Julie. That Fair Isle looks gorgeous! You'll be starting it before you know it. Another commission. How wonderful. 

Oh, my, Janet Lee. Does she know what she is asking????? Probably not. How do you feel about it?

Wow! Barbara, at least you caught the lack. I packed for a weeks vacation one time and only took the bra I was wearing. That was an interesting vacation. 

Tricia, we do have a shelter who will take the cats for free. I hope we do not have to do that. Hoping things will work out without that. However, if we have cats running in every chance they get . . .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Julie and Bev, I need to do some research to see if I have enough yarn in the proper colors. I am not buying any yarn anytime soon. Too much to choose from in the stash.

I don't mind too much, they live in Michigan, so if I made the quickly, they could use them this year. Just don't think I could get them done in time though. Research time. Seems I do that a lot!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I am packing challenged, too. We closed up the suitcase to weigh them to make sure they are under 50# and I gasped because I forgot to pack bras and underwear. Now that would be funny.....if it happened to someone else. Packing remedied. Geez!


That could have been embarrassing. :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I am packing challenged, too. We closed up the suitcase to weigh them to make sure they are under 50# and I gasped because I forgot to pack bras and underwear. Now that would be funny.....if it happened to someone else. Packing remedied. Geez!


 :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, we are going to wait and see if things will even out a bit. We are not inclined to mess with the cat balance in the house right now. For the first time ever we have two cats who like each other. No hissing and fighting. Don't want to mess with that. These cats are not feral. They are very friendly which makes it harder to decide what to do. They look like siblings.
> 
> Thanks, Linda.  Thanks, Caryn. I love the colors of the squirrels up there-the auburn underbelly.
> Thanks Toni. That grass one is not frost. It is sunlit. That one is one of my favorites. The wind was blowing the grass around, but I was still able to catch the seed head in the sunlight. Another gift.
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: I do hope the kitty problem resolves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie and Bev, I need to do some research to see if I have enough yarn in the proper colors. I am not buying any yarn anytime soon. Too much to choose from in the stash.
> 
> I don't mind too much, they live in Michigan, so if I made the quickly, they could use them this year. Just don't think I could get them done in time though. Research time. Seems I do that a lot!


It is quite known for Ganseys to have a seven-eighths length sleeve- BTW! (To help with yarn selection!)


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Whew! Glad you figured out the missing essentials before you left Barbara.

Too funny Bev, at least you remembered to wear a bra on the trip out, lol!

Bev, my mother discovered a cat sleeping in her closet. Seems he came in through the small doggie door (she had a Jack Russel) and decided her house was his, lol.

Happy Friday,

Melanie


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Whew! Glad you figured out the missing essentials before you left Barbara.
> 
> Too funny Bev, at least you remembered to wear a bra on the trip out, lol!
> 
> ...


I think shopping would have been the first thing on my list.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*run4fittness* --> I think I caught a variant of your situation. (Being a techie, it might be possible :sm23: ).

*Bev* --> I would like the 2 birds...AND the squirrel sent to my gmail (or one of y'all that remember that address). Cannot have enough squirrel photos. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I will have to look again at your photo, Bev. It was stunning either way. Way to go!

It is going to be so fun to see your jacket inprogress, Julie!

Have a great trip, Barbara!

Happy Friday to you, too, Melanie and everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I will have to look again at your photo, Bev. It was stunning either way. Way to go!
> 
> It is going to be so fun to see your jacket inprogress, Julie!
> 
> ...


Thank you Toni!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie, that looks really good.
Sue


Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I also love working with alpaca, just finished a scarf/shawl with it. I look forward to seeing your cardigan
> 
> This is what I've been making.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nymphalidea


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Karen, hope your mother will be feeling better soon and able to come home.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> I have so many shawl/scarf/stole patterns saved/printed that I have to catch up the printed/magazines first.
> 
> Thanks to this portable device (landline phone number under dispute)... I called 911 last night for Mom's emergency situation. She's in hospital now with some difficulties. Not heart related but my "cohort" isn't home with me. :sm25:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pics, Bev. I always enjoy seeing what photos you have taken, especially the bird ones.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Tanya, lunch looks yummy. Thanks for the invite.  I printed out the egg cups. Thanks.
> 
> Barbara, that class sounds amazing.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, that scarf looks lovely. It certainly is a little different.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Barbara--I missed where this trip is taking you--especially one that precludes knitting!!!!
> 
> Got the Architexture scarf finished and blocked. This Cloudbourne yarn blocks beautifully I must say. Without the pins, the edges relaxed and it looks pretty good and is so very soft for 100% wool.Being 6ft long, it was hard to get a good pic but here it is:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lucky you, Barbara. I am sure you will have a wonderful trip. There will be so much to see and do.

Sue


Babalou said:


> It looks great, Tanya.
> 
> You missed where we were going because this naughty girl never said. We leave Friday for a week in Australia and then a month in New Zealand. Where, surprise Julie and I are going to meet up! Isn't that exciting? I wanted to surprise the group with a picture of us together and hope Julie will forgive me for letting the cat out of the bag. But I figured this will avoid the question of whether I plan to see her. I'm not taking any knitting because DH said, "you're not going to be knitting the whole time we are touring around are you?" To which I promptly responded, "oh no I think it will be good to take a break so I don't miss anything." In my head, the rest of that sentence is to not miss any yarn shops. ????


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I believe in Western Australia, near Perth.

Sue


Babalou said:


> I forget where she is.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful yarn.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> The Alpaca yarn:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad to,hear you are getting hungry again. That is a good sign.

Sue


run4fittness said:


> Thank you, almost there, but not holding my breath!
> 
> At least I am starting to be hungry again and food is starting to taste good again.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my latest WIP. I am making a hat as part of the Pussyhat Project to be worn at The Women's March on Washington D.C, on 21st January. I would have liked to participate, but for health reasons I will not be doing so. I have several friends going to participate with other generations of their families, and I will be donating this hat to one of them. I only learned about this project last night, and wish I had learned about it earlier, as I would gladly have knit several hats. Realistically I may only get one done, but we shall see.

I am not a big fan of pink, but actually do like this colour somewhat. This is Vanna's Choice yarn.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I believe in Western Australia, near Perth.
> 
> Sue


She does indeed live in Perth. A very long way from Sydney and Melbourne where Barbara is visiting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my latest WIP. I am making a hat as part of the Pussyhat Project to be worn at The Women's March on Washington D.C, on 21st January. I would have liked to participate, but for health reasons I will not be doing so. I have several friends going to participate with other generations of their families, and I will be donating this hat to one of them. I only learned about this project last night, and wish I had learned about it earlier, as I would gladly have knit several hats. Realistically I may only get one done, but we shall see.
> 
> I am not a big fan of pink, but actually do like this colour somewhat. This is Vanna's Choice yarn.
> 
> Sue


As pinks go, I think I could live with that one, Sue, good to see you about!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful yarn.
> 
> Sue


I am just knitting my swatch- pure Alpaca is such a special yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have never knitted other than laceweight, but am thinking about getting some fingering weight.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I am just knitting my swatch- pure Alpaca is such a special yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have never knitted other than laceweight, but am thinking about getting some fingering weight.
> 
> Sue


Which would be about what I have, I think, 4 ply and fingering are equivalent.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite known for Ganseys to have a seven-eighths length sleeve- BTW! (To help with yarn selection!)


Hum, that sparked an idea! See what perculates in my brain.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *run4fittness* --> I think I caught a variant of your situation. (Being a techie, it might be possible :sm23: ).
> 
> :


I am so very sorry if you have, it is most definitely not fun! Hope you get to feeling better quicker than I did.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Glad to,hear you are getting hungry again. That is a good sign.
> 
> Sue


 :sm24: :sm24:

Now to keep off the weight I loss with this! :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Hum, that sparked an idea! See what perculates in my brain.


That is great!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Now to keep off the weight I loss with this! :sm06:


That is always the challenge. We are sitting in LA airport now. It is about 4 pm and our flight doesn't leave until 11:30. Ugh. And the water is out in our terminal, do it is porta potties. Major yuck. Never thought I would look forward to the airplane bathroom.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Tanya, that scarf looks lovely. It certainly is a little different.
> 
> Sue


Thanx Sue. I was looking for something that a man would like, and something of a finer fabric with good drape. This one really fit the bill. Set up a meeting with the giftee for next week. He thinks this is a business meeting so will be very surprised with the hats for his crew and this scarf for himself.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--that is too bad you cannot make the Women's March as you are so close. It frustrates me not to go as well as walking and that long drive is more than I can handle. However, my DIL is going and that excites me. This will be her very first demonstration and such a big one to boot. There are some local events and maybe there is one near you.

Never heard of the Pussyhat project. What exactly is that? Nice that you can contribute to the effort in your own way.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the link to it. http://www.pussyhatproject.com

I do wish that I had learned about it much earlier, as I would gladly have knit a bunch of hats.

There is also a group on Ravelry for this:

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/pussyhat-project

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--that is too bad you cannot make the Women's March as you are so close. It frustrates me not to go as well as walking and that long drive is more than I can handle. However, my DIL is going and that excites me. This will be her very first demonstration and such a big one to boot. There are some local events and maybe there is one near you.
> 
> Never heard of the Pussyhat project. What exactly is that? Nice that you can contribute to the effort in your own way.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is always the challenge. We are sitting in LA airport now. It is about 4 pm and our flight doesn't leave until 11:30. Ugh. And the water is out in our terminal, do it is porta potties. Major yuck. Never thought I would look forward to the airplane bathroom.


Oh my, yuck is right! The airport bathrooms are bad enough with all the traffic that goes through them. But on the airplane it is very challenging, especially when the plane hits an airpocket! That has happened more than once to me! Thank goodness there is no "liquid" in the bowl! :sm12:

And as I always tell hubby before a flight, "Have a safe landing".


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Barbara, sorry about the bathroom situation at the airport. Pity you could not hop over to another terminal, it I guess that would involve going through security all over again

Sue


Babalou said:


> That is always the challenge. We are sitting in LA airport now. It is about 4 pm and our flight doesn't leave until 11:30. Ugh. And the water is out in our terminal, do it is porta potties. Major yuck. Never thought I would look forward to the airplane bathroom.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is the link to it. http://www.pussyhatproject.com
> 
> I do wish that I had learned about it much earlier, as I would gladly have knit a bunch of hats.
> 
> ...


My goodness, what an array of hat styles! All with cat ears!

Thank you for this information, but as usual, I am late to the party.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is the link to it. http://www.pussyhatproject.com
> 
> I do wish that I had learned about it much earlier, as I would gladly have knit a bunch of hats.
> 
> ...


Like Janet Lee, I feel like a late comer to the party. However, am a bit tempted to do a quickie and there is an acrylic pink skein in the stash now. Maybe I can do up a quickie and have my DIL wear it to the march. Am thinking........


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I felt like that last night when I first really read about this, but determined to get out and buy some yarn today which I did. I called my friend this evening to tell her and she was tickled pink. She has some friends coming down from Massachusetts who are marching. I wish I had found out sooner, so I could knit them all hats. I think it will be inspiring seeing all these hats, those wearing them and all those who had knit them.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Like Janet Lee, I feel like a late comer to the party. However, am a bit tempted to do a quickie and there is an acrylic pink skein in the stash now. Maybe I can do up a quickie and have my DIL wear it to the march. Am thinking........


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One is about three rows from completion, two are started, both to be for me, and the last one is for a commission! Good thing I enjoy knitting them- eh what? My first adult sized knit was a fisherman's rib sweater, when I was 15- now that did take forever!!!!!!!!!!


It is good you enjoy doing them. I suppose there are so many variables that it will always be interesting.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bon Voyage, Barbara. Good morning everyone. I'll be setting up a new LP later today -- so watch for the link. Enjoy your day.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> That is always the challenge. We are sitting in LA airport now. It is about 4 pm and our flight doesn't leave until 11:30. Ugh. And the water is out in our terminal, do it is porta potties. Major yuck. Never thought I would look forward to the airplane bathroom.


What a way to create memories of your trip already! :sm06:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Bon Voyage, Barbara. Good morning everyone. I'll be setting up a new LP later today -- so watch for the link. Enjoy your day.


We are looking forward to your project. Thank you, DeEtta, for doing this. :sm24:

Thank you so much, Barbara, for hanging in there for a whole month. It was great fun getting new recipes and chatting with you all. :sm24:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Just wanted to say a quick hello...working on some things for my new Grandson due Feb. 20th. Also trying to finish a sweater for myself and some warm hats and socks.

Take care everyone.....


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I barely managed 4 chimichangas yesterday....should have stuck with only 3.

2 this morning and I will have something else later (including Noosa brand yogurt). :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Just wanted to say a quick hello...working on some things for my new Grandson due Feb. 20th. Also trying to finish a sweater for myself and some warm hats and socks.
> 
> Take care everyone.....


Always good to know you are with us. Pictures soon?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> It is good you enjoy doing them. I suppose there are so many variables that it will always be interesting.


I can get bored even with a Gansey- but that is usually at the very end of the project, and when all is cast off, and darned in I get withdrawal symptoms!!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, what a surprise for your mom. 

Karen-I will see if I can find your email address and send them out. 

Thanks, Sue. Great start on the hat. 

I make my Mobius Cowl in 100% bulky yarn. Feels so yummy around the neck. 

Barbara, so sorry about the situation at the airport. But do have an amazing time on your trip.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Barbara, hope you are safely either on your way, or arrived at your destination by now. Good that remembered to pack those essentials

Karen, hope you don't get the full blown crud! Feel better soon. 

Good start on your pussyhat Sue. I was at my local knitting group yesterday and a few of the women were doing those. It is quite a movement! I am sure they will be seen.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Always good to know you are with us. Pictures soon?


Yes as soon as I can catch my breath


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

A new Lace Party has been started at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-444098-1.html#10185878

I hope you will join us.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Yes as soon as I can catch my breath


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> A new Lace Party has been started at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-444098-1.html#10185878
> 
> I hope you will join us.


Thank you.

Thank you Barbara for the last month. Many new recipes to try out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Thank you Barbara for the last month. Many new recipes to try out.


Yes, Barbara- thank you for being our host, for such an extended time!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--great idea to share the recipes. Hope your trip is wonderful and look forward to some great pics.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you for the party, Barbara. :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Barbara for hosting and enjoy your holiday.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you Barbara .Enjoy your time away.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Barbara, I thank you for hosting for 2 sessions. Have a great vacation and give Julie a hug from me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Barbara, I thank you for hosting for 2 sessions. Have a great vacation and give Julie a hug from me.


And a virtual one for you, Chris!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone, was glad to host. It is easy with this group.


----------

